# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > گفتگو: ارسال SMS به وسیله گوشی ... مودم ... اینترنت

## ostovarit

قسمت اول==================================
با سلام و خسته نباشید
مدتی هست که تصمیم به نوشتن یک برنامه برای ارسال پیامک گرفتم ...
ظاهرا روش های زیادی برای این منظور وجود دارد که من قصد دارم نرم افزارم ارسال از طریق اتصال گوشی به رایانه و ارسال از طریق وب سرویس های ارسال پیامک و GSM مودم ( که چیز زیادی ازش نمیدونم) رو ساپورت کنه ...
*
ارسال با گوشی :*  از طریق اتصال گوشی موفق به ارسال SMS شدم : گوشی رو با کابل  USB به رایانه متصل کردم و از نمونه کدهایی که از کد پروجکت و دیگر سایتها گیر اوردم تونستم متون فارسی و انگلیسی رو ارسال کنم.

* GSM مودم :*  در مورد GSM مودم اطلاعی ندارم و اصلا نمیدونم سیستمش چه جوریه ... اگر لطف کنید اطلاعاتی ازاین که برای اتصال به سخت افزار چه مشخصه هایی رو لازم دارم ( مثلا نوع پورت اتصالی ) ممنون میشم ... نمونه ای از این نرم افزار رو هم اگر بتونید برام بزارید که عالی میشه ... و اینکه چه فرایندی در مودم رخ میده از ابتدا تا ارسال پیامک ...
*
ارسال پیامک از طریق وب :*  برای این موضوع از کجا باید شروع کنم آیا سیستم رایگانی وجود داره که برنامم رو با توجه به اون بنویسم و کاربر مشخصات وب سرویس خودش رو جایگزین کنه و به ارسال پیامک مشغول بشه ؟ ... برای این منظور دقیقا باید چه مشخصه هایی رو داشته باشم ( مثلا لینک اتصال) ؟ و چه مقادیری رو کاربر بتونه ویرایش کنه؟

چه روشهای دیگری برای ارسال پیامک وجود دارد؟ و به نظر شما بهتری روش چیست ؟ مزیت این روش ها نسبت به یک دیگر چیست؟ 


 قسمت دوم==================================
 برای ارسال مشکلم حل شده از همه دوستان ممنونم 
ولی همچنان نمیتونم دریافت ها رو نمایش بدم .... لطفا در این مورد منو راهنمایی کنید؟
 کسی تا حالا تونسته باکس پیامک های گوشی سامسونگ و نوکیا و ... رو نمایش بده؟
 
قسمت سوم==================================

دوستانی که قصد نوشتن نرم افزار مدیریت پیامک رو دارند این تاپیک رو مطالعه بکنند جواب بسیاری از سوالاتشون رو اینجا می گیرند ... همچنین نمونه کد های موجود راهنمای خوبی برای عزیزان خواهد بود ... سوالات قبلی به جواب رسیدند در حال حاضر :

- راه حلی برای نمایش پیامک های دریافتی در گوشی های نوکیا ؟؟؟
- برنامه های ارسال پیامک {کامپوننت و سورس کد} همراه با توضیحات را در این تاپیک قرار دهید ....
- نمونه کد هایی برای ارسال و دریافت پیامک از طریق وب ارائه نمایید ( اتصال به سرور ارسال کنند و انجام عملیات های لازم)

نمونه های موجود :
 کامپوننت mCore   سورس کد +dll + توضیحات
کامپوننت Kylix      سورس کد +dll + توضیحات
 کامپوننت GSM Communication سورس کد +dll + توضیحات_
_درایور گوشی های نوکیا_
_کامپوننت logiccode gsm sms activex dll 3.3
 نحوه ارسال long SMS (پیامک چند صفحه ای ) با استفاده از کامپوننت GSM Communication*
*آموزش و نکات مهم درباره ی کامپوننت GSM Communication*
*_درایور اکثر گوشی های همراه و جی اس ام مودم ها_*
*_کامپوننت ATSMS همراه با داکیومنت_*
*_همه چیز درباره_ FlashSMS

----------


## mmd2009

سلام عزیزم  :قلب: 

در مورد 
*  کامپوننت Kylix SMS* 

تحقیق کن

----------


## mmd2009

اینم لینکی که دیدم گفتم شاید بتونه کمک بکنه

http://www.kylixsoft.com/sms_ocx_guide/Index.htm

----------


## sorenamusic

سلام .
می شه بیشتر راجبش توضیح بدین ؟

----------


## mahziar

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> مدتی هست که تصمیم به نوشتن یک برنامه برای ارسال پیامک گرفتم ...
> ظاهرا روش های زیادی برای این منظور وجود دارد که من قصد دارم نرم افزارم ارسال از طریق اتصال گوشی به رایانه و ارسال از طریق وب سرویس های ارسال پیامک و GSM مودم ( که چیز زیادی ازش نمیدونم) رو ساپورت کنه ...
> 
> *ارسال با گوشی :* از طریق اتصال گوشی موفق به ارسال SMS شدم : گوشی رو با کابل USB به رایانه متصل کردم و از نمونه کدهایی که از کد پروجکت و دیگر سایتها گیر اوردم تونستم متون فارسی و انگلیسی رو ارسال کنم.
> 
> *GSM مودم :* در مورد GSM مودم اطلاعی ندارم و اصلا نمیدونم سیستمش چه جوریه ... اگر لطف کنید اطلاعاتی ازاین که برای اتصال به سخت افزار چه مشخصه هایی رو لازم دارم ( مثلا نوع پورت اتصالی ) ممنون میشم ... نمونه ای از این نرم افزار رو هم اگر بتونید برام بزارید که عالی میشه ... و اینکه چه فرایندی در مودم رخ میده از ابتدا تا ارسال پیامک ...
> 
> *ارسال پیامک از طریق وب :* برای این موضوع از کجا باید شروع کنم آیا سیستم رایگانی وجود داره که برنامم رو با توجه به اون بنویسم و کاربر مشخصات وب سرویس خودش رو جایگزین کنه و به ارسال پیامک مشغول بشه ؟ ... برای این منظور دقیقا باید چه مشخصه هایی رو داشته باشم ( مثلا لینک اتصال) ؟ و چه مقادیری رو کاربر بتونه ویرایش کنه؟
> ...


با سلام

خوب تو روش Web شما باید یه اشتراک خریداری کنین که شامل یه یوزرو پسورده و وب سرویس برا ی کار و یک شماره اینترنتی ( مثلا 200090) ، که این وب سرویس شامل تعداد زیادی تابع است که شما میتونین از این توابع برای ارسال و دریافت و کارایه دیگه استفاده کنین . سرعت ارسال واقعا فوق العادست ( تا نهایت حدود 1500پیامک در دقیقه ) هزینه اشتراک نسبتا زیادی باید برای یکسال بپردازی ( بین 50 تا 65 هزار تومن نسبت به شرکت طرف قرارداد)و هزینه دریافت پیامک هم تا سقف پیامک هایی که ارسال می کنی رایگان و برای بیشتر از آن به اضای هر پیامک 1 تومان دریافت می کنند . 
خوب مزایا و معایبی هم داره که در زیر می بینید :


مزایا :



· استفاده از نام تجاری بجای شماره ارسال کننده پیامک


· عدم نیاز به خرید سخت افزار خاص جهت ارسال پیامک 


· دریافت پیامک توسط مخاطبین چند لحظه پس از ارسال 


· و....


معایب :


· عدم دسترسي به اينترنت پرسرعت در اكثر مناطق و يا محدوديت در دسترسي به اينترنت


· دریافت هزینه برای هر پیامک دریافتی 


· در صورت عدم دسترسی به اینترنت و یا در صورت سرعت پایین شبکه اینترنت(بخصوص در ایامتعطیل)امکان ارسال مقدور نمی باشد(ترافیک شبکه اینترنت) 

· دسترسی و خواندن پیامک هایشما از طرف پرسنل وب سایت مقدور است و پیامک های شما محرمانه نمی باشد
· وابستگیهمیشه شما به مدیران وب سایت 
· عدم اثبات هزینه ارسال پیامک (صاحبین وب سایت ها هرموقع که بخواهند هزینه پیامک را به دلخواه و یا حتی به دلیل مشکلات مالی خود افزایشمی دهند) 
· پرداخت همیشگی هزینه اتصال به اینترنت+هزینه تلفن


روش جی اس ام ( یا بجای استفاده از دستگاه جی اس ام که مخصوص ارسال و دریافت پیامک است ، می توان از گوشی همراه استفاده کرد ) ، در هر دقیقه می توان نهایت تا 20 پیامک ارسال کرد (البته با دستگاه جی اس ام و متوسط ارسال با گوشی همراه بین 6 تا نهایت 10 پیامک است ) جی اس ام مودم ها قیمت بالایی دارند ( بین 80 تا 300 هزار تومن )و بیشتر برای محل هایی که ارسال پیامک کمی دارند و در مقابل دریافتیشان بالاست مناسب بنظر می آید .

مزایا :

· عدم محدوديت در تعداد پيامك. در پنلهاي اينترنتي ارسال و دريافت اس ام اس، شماتعداد محدودي اس ام اس را خريداري نموده و پس از پايان يافتن اعتبار شما امكانارسال اس ام اس تا شارژ بعدي از شما گرفته خواهد شد. به عنوان مثال شما جهت ارسال 10000 پيامك بايد ابتدا هزينه 10000 پيامك را پرداخت نماييد كه ممكن است اين 10000پيامك در يك دوره يك ساله يا بيشتر ارسال شود ولي در مورد استفاده از جي اس ام مودمبا توجه به استفاده از سيم كارت، هزينه تعداد پيامك ارسال شده را پرداخت خواهيدنمود و هيچ محدوديتي از نظر تعداد وجود ندارد
· دائمی بودن شماره (نسبت به خطوط مجازی) و عدم نیاز به تمدید اشتراک در سال آینده و همچنین پرداخت هزینه اشتراک برای هر سال.
· عدم نیاز به خط ارتباطی اینترنت جهت ارسال و دریافت پیام.
· عدم نیاز به پرداخت وجه جهت دریافت پیام.
· پایین بودن هزینه ارسال پیام (هر پیام 9 تومان با استفاده از سیم کارت پیام رسان و یا پایین تر در صورت استفاده از طرح های تشویقی).
· عدم نیاز به خرید کلی اعتبار جهت ارسال (حد اقل خرید 5000 تومان اعتبار برای هر مرتبه ارسال)


معایب :

· ارسال تعداد محدود پیامک در دقیقه ( حدود 20 پیامک ، بسته به نوع جی اس ام مودم خریداری شده )
· قیمت بالای دستگاه جی اس ام مودم ( از 80 تا 300 هزار تومان )
· و . . .
خوب کامپوننت های زیادی هم برای جی اس ام تو سایت codeproject موجوده که می توان به kylix و mcore و... اشاره کرد .
و برای وب هم شرکت هایی مثل فرا ارتباط ، فرا داده ، سامان و... را میتوان نام برد که فروش پنل پیامک و وب سرویس اقدام می کنند .

----------


## mahziar

خوب اگه بخواین یه برنامه جامع برای این کار بنویسین باید حداقل امکانات زیر رو داشته باشه :
من پارسال شروع به نوشتن یه کنسول برای ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس کردم و حدود 1.5 ترم طول کشید و پروژه پایان دوره کارشناسیمم هست .

2-ارسال پیامک ·         قابلیت ثبت امضای پیامک (متن انتهای پیامک های تبلیغاتی که شامل نام ، تلفن و توضیحات اضافی است و بصوت ثابت است)·         قابلیت ارسال پیامک بصورت تک شماره برای شماره مورد نظر و یا مخاطبین گروه ها·         قابلیت ارسال پیامک برای مخاطبین گروه های تعریف شده در سیستم  ·         قابلیت ارسال پیامک بصورت انبوه ( تعیین ابتدا و انتهای شماره همراه و ارسال پیامک مثال :از 09155050000 تا 09155059999 )·         قابلیت ارسال پیامک به شماره های موجود در یک فایل اکسل ( import  کردن یک فایل اکسل به برنامه و انتخاب شماره های مورد نظر و ارسال پیامک برای آن شماره  ها )3-دریافت پیامک·         قابلیت دریافت همه پیامک های دریافتی در صندوق اصلی نرم افزار در صورت عدم تعریف صندوق دیگری در نرم افزار ·         قابلیت ایجاد صندوق های ثانویه در نرم افزار جهت دسته بندی پیامک ها ( با مشخص کردن نحوه دریافت برای هر صندوق )ü    تعیین نوع صندوق ایجاد شده ( صرفا صندوق ورودی و یا صندوق نظر سنجی/مسابقه )ü    تعیین سوال و گزینه های نظر سنجی برای صندوق های از نوع نظر سنجی/مسابقه·         قابلیت مشاهده پیامک های دریافت شده بصورت نمودارهای میله ای و ستونی برای صندوق های از نوع نظر سنجی/مسابقهü    قابلیت مشاهده پیامک ها بین دو تاریخ خاص ü    قابلیت ویرایش نمودار های میله ای و دایره ای  و سفارشی کردن آنهاü    قابلیت چاپ نمودار ها·         قابلیت انجام قرعه کشی برای صندوق های از نوع نظرسنجی/مسابقهü    تعیین نحوه انتخاب برندگان به سه صورت :Ø      قرعه کشی بین شرکت کنندگان گزینه برتر ( گزینه ای که بیشترین پیامک برای آن گزینه ارسال شده است )Ø      قرعه کشی بین همه شرکت کنندگان در نظر سنجی /مسابقه Ø      قرعه کشی بین شرکت کنندگان گزینه صحیح ( گزینه صحیح در این مرحله به سیستم معرفی می شود )ü    انجام قرعه کشی بین دو تاریخ خاصü    تعیین نحوه قرعه کشی :Ø      انتخاب برندگان بصورت خودکار توسط سیستمØ      تعیین تعداد برندگان Ø      انتخاب برندگان بصورت دستی از بین کد شماره های قابل انتخاب·         ثبت برندگان در سیستم و بسته شده صندوق بعد از انجام عملیات ثبت و  فقط مشاهده برندگان صندوق در صورت مراجعه مجدد 4-گزارشات نرم افزار ·         قابلیت ایجاد گزارش از پیامک های ارسال شده توسط کاربران : ·         قابلیت جستجو در مخاطبین موجود در سیستم 5-تنظیمات نرم افزار ·         قابلیت تعریف مشخصات سیم کارت و هزینه هاü    تعیین نوع سیم کارت (اعتباری یا دائمی)ü    تعیین هزینه هر پیامک انگلیسی و فارسی ü    تعیین میزان شارژ ابتدایی سیم کارت برای سیم کارت های اعتباریü    ثبت شارژ مجدد برای سیم کارت های اعتباریü    مشاهده سوابق تغییرات انجام شده توسط کاربران در این قسمت ·         قابلیت تعیین تنظیمات ارتباط دستگاه جانبیü    ثبت شماره پورت ، نرخ انتقال و میزان تاخیر·         قابلیت ثبت کاربران بصورت نامحدود  در نرم افزار ü    تعیین دسترسی به بخشهای مختلف نرم افزار برای هر کاربر بصورت جداگانه·         قابلیت تنظیم فونت و اسکین برنامه در این بخش (انتخاب اسکین برنامه از بین 55 اسکین موجود )·         قابلیت حذف گزارشات ارسال پیامک 6-امکانات نرم افزار ·         تنظیمات نسخه پشتیبان 1- دفترچه تلفن نرم افزار ·         قابلیت ثبت گروه ها بصورت نا محدود در سیستم·         قابلیت ثبت مخاطبین بصورت نامحدود برای گروه های تعریف شده (اطلاعات مخاطبین شامل نام ، نام خانوادگی ، شماره همراه ، شماره ثابت و آدرس )

----------


## ostovarit

> خوب اگه بخواین یه برنامه جامع برای این کار بنویسین باید حداقل امکانات زیر رو داشته باشه :
> من پارسال شروع به نوشتن یه کنسول برای ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس کردم و حدود 1.5 ترم طول کشید و پروژه پایان دوره کارشناسیمم هست .


چیزی هست درباره این موضوع ندونی!
عالی بود همه سوالاتم رو جواب دادی حتی بیشتر ...
این نرم افزاری که نوشتید رو چه قیمت فروختید؟
در قسمت پشتیبانیش به چه مشکلاتی بر خوردید ؟
و چند نسخه فروخته شد و چه قشرهایی خریدار شما بودن ؟
( اگر سوالی رو تمایل به پاسخ دادنش ندارید مشکلی نیست)

از راهنمایی های کامل و توپتون ممنونم

----------


## Mohandes2009

کامپوننت Kylix بهترین مورد برای ارسال و دریافت SMS و ارسال و دریافت تماس است! :چشمک:

----------


## mahziar

> چیزی هست درباره این موضوع ندونی!
> عالی بود همه سوالاتم رو جواب دادی حتی بیشتر ...
> این نرم افزاری که نوشتید رو چه قیمت فروختید؟
> در قسمت پشتیبانیش به چه مشکلاتی بر خوردید ؟
> و چند نسخه فروخته شد و چه قشرهایی خریدار شما بودن ؟
> ( اگر سوالی رو تمایل به پاسخ دادنش ندارید مشکلی نیست)
> 
> از راهنمایی های کامل و توپتون ممنونم


 
خوب دو تا نسخه تا حالا فروختم حدود 100 تومن (خوب حدود یک ماهه که نسخه جی اس امش آماده شده و رو وبش هم دارم کار میکنم )( اما استاد راهنمام گفت کم فروختی )

تو پشتیبانی هم مشکلی نیست ، فقط اول باید مشتری رو توجیه کنی (که کدوم نسخه رو میخواد تحت وب یا جی اس ام و هزینه ها رو بهش بگی و... که بعدا شاکی نشه )

قشر خاصی رو نمیشه معرفی کرد چون هر کی بخواد تبلیغات کنه یکی از گزینه هاش میتونه کنسول پیامک باشه (من اولین نسخه رو به یه کلی فروش آهن فروختم !!!!)

سوالی بود در خدمتم .

----------


## ostovarit

من ابتدا کارم رو با کامپوننت *activexperts* شروع کردم در مورد ارسال هیچ مشکلی نداشت ولی هر کاری کردم نتونستم به اس ام اس های داخل باکسم دسترسی پیدا کنم ...
آدرس سایتش اینه: http://www.activexperts.com/xmstoolkit/howto/ 
تو نمونه کد هاش یک متد استفاده کرده که تو کدی که من نوشتم نبود!
*جالب اینجاست نمونه ای که خودشم نوشته رو اون متد ایراد میگیره !!!*
کامپوننت خیلی خوبیه و سریع باهاش نتیجه گرفتم اما تو این مورد به اندازه یک روز کامل وقت من رو تلف کرد ... با این حال اگر کسی با این کامپوننت کار کرده و موفق به اتصال به باکس گوشی و نمایش پیامک های دریافتی شده یک کمکی هم به ما بکنه ...

*به هر حال به سفارش شما دوستان میخوام با kylix  هم کار کنم... آیا امکان اتصال به گوشی با کابل USB مقدوره؟*

----------


## mahziar

> من ابتدا کارم رو با کامپوننت *activexperts* شروع کردم در مورد ارسال هیچ مشکلی نداشت ولی هر کاری کردم نتونستم به اس ام اس های داخل باکسم دسترسی پیدا کنم ...
> آدرس سایتش اینه: http://www.activexperts.com/xmstoolkit/howto/ 
> تو نمونه کد هاش یک متد استفاده کرده که تو کدی که من نوشتم نبود!
> *جالب اینجاست نمونه ای که خودشم نوشته رو اون متد ایراد میگیره !!!*
> کامپوننت خیلی خوبیه و سریع باهاش نتیجه گرفتم اما تو این مورد به اندازه یک روز کامل وقت من رو تلف کرد ... با این حال اگر کسی با این کامپوننت کار کرده و موفق به اتصال به باکس گوشی و نمایش پیامک های دریافتی شده یک کمکی هم به ما بکنه ...
> 
> *به هر حال به سفارش شما دوستان میخوام با kylix هم کار کنم... آیا امکان اتصال به گوشی با کابل USB مقدوره؟*


خوب اون مشکلی رو که میگی نه ایراد از کده و نه از شما !!!!!!!

بعضی از گوشی ها بعلت مسایل امنیتی (منم تو یه سایت خوندم ) اجازه دسترسی نمیدن .
مثلا من هم با سامسونگ یو 600 نمیتونستم اینباکسمو بخونم اما با b3410 راحت میتونم و مشکلی نیست .

کلا بیشتر مدلهای سونی اریکسون (من 5 ، 6 مدل تست کردم ) بعضی از مدلهای سامسونگ و هیچ کدام از مدلهای نوکیا ( لااقل تو مدلهایی که من تست کردم ) قابلیت ارسال و دریافت رو بصورت کامل دارن و کامپوننت *kylix هم فقط با سونی اریکسون جواب گرفتم و سامسونگ و نوکیا تو هیچ مدلی جواب ندادن .*

----------


## ostovarit

> خوب اون مشکلی رو که میگی نه ایراد از کده و نه از شما !!!!!!!
> 
> بعضی از گوشی ها بعلت مسایل امنیتی (منم تو یه سایت خوندم ) اجازه دسترسی نمیدن .
> مثلا من هم با سامسونگ یو 600 نمیتونستم اینباکسمو بخونم اما با b3410 راحت میتونم و مشکلی نیست .
> 
> کلا بیشتر مدلهای سونی اریکسون (من 5 ، 6 مدل تست کردم ) بعضی از مدلهای سامسونگ و هیچ کدام از مدلهای نوکیا ( لااقل تو مدلهایی که من تست کردم ) قابلیت ارسال و دریافت رو بصورت کامل دارن و کامپوننت *kylix  هم فقط با سونی اریکسون جواب گرفتم و سامسونگ و نوکیا تو هیچ مدلی جواب ندادن .*


اخه این متد اصلا وجود نداره ...
بحث اینه که متد باید نوشته بشه حالا موقع اجرا نرم افزار باکس باز نشه اون یک بحث دیگست این اصلا همچین متدی نداره!
نمونه خودشم نداشت!
به هر حال من ایمیلم رو براتون پیام خصوصی کردم اگر لطف کنید و نمونه رو برام ارسال کنید ممنون میشم ...

----------


## arefba

مگه وصل شدن به موبایل و وصل شدن به جی اس ام فرقی داره ؟
من یه پروژه دستمه به محض تموم شدن اینو شروع میکنم 
این کامپونته ارسال و وصل شدنش خوبه فقط دریافت که اونم mahziar جان برامون حلش کرده 
قربون دستش

----------


## ostovarit

> مگه وصل شدن به موبایل و وصل شدن به جی اس ام فرقی داره ؟
> من یه پروژه دستمه به محض تموم شدن اینو شروع میکنم 
> این کامپونته ارسال و وصل شدنش خوبه فقط دریافت که اونم mahziar جان برامون حلش کرده 
> قربون دستش


نه فرقی نمیکنه هر دو از یک روش وصل میشن که من در ابتدا نمیدونستم ...
ایشون میگن فقط با سونی اریکسون دریافت صورت میگیره و در دریافت با گوشی های دیگه موفقیتی نداشتن ...
دریافت هنوز حل نشده! ... ( برای من که نشده)
شما راه حلی برای نمایش جعبه پیام های (SMSBOX) گوشی دارید؟

----------


## arefba

یعنی منظورتون اینه که با جی اس ام هم دریافت صورت نمی گیره ؟؟ فکر نکنم اینطور باشه 

شما راه حلی برای نمایش جعبه پیام های (SMSBOX) گوشی دارید؟ 		
سونی اریکسون و امثالهم بله خودم یه راهی به ذهنم رسید امتحان کردم شد ولی خوب سیستم جواب نمیداد 
تا اینکه mahziar جان یک راه خوب رو پیشنهاد کردن 
که اجاز دادن بگم چیه

----------


## ostovarit

> یعنی منظورتون اینه که با جی اس ام هم دریافت صورت نمی گیره ؟؟ فکر نکنم اینطور باشه 
> 
> شما راه حلی برای نمایش جعبه پیام های (SMSBOX) گوشی دارید؟         سونی اریکسون و امثالهم بله خودم یه راهی به ذهنم رسید امتحان کردم شد ولی خوب سیستم جواب نمیداد 
> تا اینکه mahziar جان یک راه خوب رو پیشنهاد کردن 
> که اجاز دادن بگم چیه


من جی اس ام مودم ندارم که باهاش تست کنم ولی میدونم که با گوشی نوکیا دریافت صورت نمیگیره ... نه کامپوننتی که ایشون معرفی کردن (kylix) نه کامپوننتی که خودم گفتم ...
چه راهی رو شما رفتید برای دریافت ؟

----------


## Mohandes2009

> *به هر حال به سفارش شما دوستان میخوام با kylix هم کار کنم... آیا امکان اتصال به گوشی با کابل USB مقدوره؟*


بله با کابل USB هم مقدوره :لبخند:

----------


## ostovarit

برای ارسال مشکلم حل شده از همه دوستان ممنونم 
ولی همچنان نمیتونم دریافت ها رو نمایش بدم .... لطفا در این مورد منو راهنمایی کنید ؟
 کسی تا حالا تونسته باکس پیامک های گوشی سامسونگ و نوکیا رو نمایش بده؟

----------


## mahziar

> برای ارسال مشکلم حل شده از همه دوستان ممنونم 
> ولی همچنان نمیتونم دریافت ها رو نمایش بدم .... لطفا در این مورد منو راهنمایی کنید ؟
> کسی تا حالا تونسته باکس پیامک های گوشی سامسونگ و نوکیا رو نمایش بده؟


سلام 

شما تا حالا نگفتید مدله گوشیتون چیه ؟

من رو 2 ، 3 مدله دیگه سامسونگ تست کردم . بعضی هاشون جواب داد و بعضی نه .
اونهایی که جواب داد(منظورم اینه که هم ارسال و هم دریافت دارن ) b3410,f480,b5310 
و اونایی که نتونستم دریافت داشته باشم یو 600 ، ای 250 ، یو 700 

مدلهای سونی اریکسون هم همشون جواب میدن کا750 ، کا 700 ، کا550 ، کا 810 ودبلیو 800 (مدل هاییه که من تست کردم )

نوکیا هم که قربونش بشم هیچ کدوم اصلا هم کانکت نمیشن چه برسه به ارسال و دریافت (مدلهایی که من تست کردم 5700 ،7610 ، 6630 )

البته تو کامپوننت های مختلف هم متفاوته مثلا تو Kylixمن فقط تونستم سونی اریکسون رو کانکت کنم و سامسونگ اصلا هیچ مدلی مثل نوکیا کانکت نشد ولی تو GMCommunication.dllخوب مدلهایه بلا همشون کانکت میشن و مشکلی نیست .

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام 
> 
> شما تا حالا نگفتید مدله گوشیتون چیه ؟
> 
> من رو 2 ، 3 مدله دیگه سامسونگ تست کردم . بعضی هاشون جواب داد و بعضی نه .
> اونهایی که جواب داد(منظورم اینه که هم ارسال و هم دریافت دارن ) b3410,f480,b5310 
> و اونایی که نتونستم دریافت داشته باشم یو 600 ، ای 250 ، یو 700 
> 
> مدلهای سونی اریکسون هم همشون جواب میدن کا750 ، کا 700 ، کا550 ، کا 810 ودبلیو 800 (مدل هاییه که من تست کردم )
> ...


من تو فکرم اینه که با چند کامپوننت کار کنم تا بتونم به حداکثر بازده برسم ...
به گفته خودتون بعضی کامپوننت ها یک سری رو ساپورت میکنن یک سری دیگه رو نه ...
برای دریافت با نوکیا هنوز موفق نشدم اگر با نوکیا موفق بشم قطعا با بقیه هم شدم !
برای همین من میخوام موقع دریافت اگر پیام های باکس صفر پیام بود با یک کد دیگه تست کنم یعنی یک if بزارم که اگر result مساوی 0 بود برو با فلان کامپوننت حالا چک کن و ...
در نهایت یکیشون جواب بر میگردونه اگرم با این روش باز نتیجه نداد که دیگه مشکل کاربره انشالله در ورژن های بدی  :لبخند گشاده!:  ...
گوشی هایی که در دسترسم هست نوکیا 5200 و 5310 و یک مدل LG  ...
نظر شما چیه ؟
این GMCommunication اگر دم دست هست برام ارسال کنید ممنون میشم ؟
کلا هر dll  که حتی با یک گوشی کار بکنه به درد من میخوره ...

===========================================
از اینکه در این بحث منو همراهی و راهنمایی میکنید ممنونم

----------


## arefba

تقدیم به شمار 
امیدوارم دعامون کنی 
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/SMS.aspx

----------


## mahmood_4246

> سلام 
> 
> شما تا حالا نگفتید مدله گوشیتون چیه ؟
> 
> من رو 2 ، 3 مدله دیگه سامسونگ تست کردم . بعضی هاشون جواب داد و بعضی نه .
> اونهایی که جواب داد(منظورم اینه که هم ارسال و هم دریافت دارن ) b3410,f480,b5310 
> و اونایی که نتونستم دریافت داشته باشم یو 600 ، ای 250 ، یو 700 
> 
> مدلهای سونی اریکسون هم همشون جواب میدن کا750 ، کا 700 ، کا550 ، کا 810 ودبلیو 800 (مدل هاییه که من تست کردم )
> ...


  من با کامپوننت های mcore و KylixSMS تونستم با گوشی های نوکیا sms بفرستم 6630-6230-سری n و 6300 .. برای ارتباط یه فایل هست که میشه گوشی رو شناسوند . اگه کسی بخواهد میذارمش اینجا باسه دانلود..از نوکیا pcsouit هم میتونید استفاده کنید
- کسی نتونست با موبایل پیام بگیره ؟
راستی منم میخوام پروژ کارشناسی رو sms بدم ,, شما document پروژتونو برام میل میکنید ؟mdniran@yahoo.com

----------


## ostovarit

> من با کامپوننت های mcore و KylixSMS تونستم با گوشی های نوکیا sms بفرستم 6630-6230-سری n و 6300 .. برای ارتباط یه فایل هست که میشه گوشی رو شناسوند . اگه کسی بخواهد میذارمش اینجا باسه دانلود..از نوکیا pcsouit هم میتونید استفاده کنید
> - کسی نتونست با موبایل پیام بگیره ؟
> راستی منم میخوام پروژ کارشناسی رو sms بدم ,, شما document پروژتونو برام میل میکنید ؟mdniran@yahoo.com


ممنون میشم اگر نمونه و و فایل مربوطه رو بزارید خیلی کمک میکنه ... من قصد دارم نمونه و dll هایی رو پس از پایان پروژم اینجا قرار بدم و یک منبع مناسب برای این موضوع ایجاد کنم ... هر مطلبی در رابطه با دریافت و ارسال پیامک بتونید ارائه بدید ممنون میشم ...
با موبایل نه ولی با GSM مودم میشه پیام ها رو دریافت کرد ... که دستگاهش از صد تا تومن تا چند میلیون هست ... به گفته یکی از دوستان فقط با سونی اریکسون موفق به دریافت شدن و نوکیا هیچ رقمه زیر بار نرفته ...
من پروژه رو برای خودم نوشتم نه دانشگاه یا جایی برای همین Document واسه ارائه ندارم وگرنه تقدیم میکردم ...

----------


## mahziar

> راستی منم میخوام پروژ کارشناسی رو sms بدم ,, شما document پروژتونو برام میل میکنید


سلام

واقعا شرمنده 

چون این پروژه تجاری شده و من (چند روزه ) با توافق شرکت مبین پژوهان ، کنسول رو تحت برند شرکت اونا عرضه میکنم و اونا بازار یابی و فروشش رو بر عهده گرفتن و بخاطر  تعهدی که به اونا دادم و شاید بعدا برام دردسر ساز بشه نمیتونم document پروژه رو براتون میل کنم  .

واقعا ببخشید

ولی امکانات نرم افزار رو تو page یک نوشتم میتونه خیلی راه گشا باشه برای شروع کار .

اگه برای شروع کار سوالی داشتید درخدمتم .

----------


## csharpprogramer88

> تو پشتیبانی هم مشکلی نیست ، فقط اول باید مشتری رو توجیه کنی (که کدوم نسخه رو میخواد تحت وب یا جی اس ام و هزینه ها رو بهش بگی و... که بعدا شاکی نشه )


اگر ممكنه در مورد نسخه تحت وب بيشتر توضيح بديد . اگر منظور شما يك وب سايت ميباشد كه ارسال اس ام اس داره هيچ مجوزي از مخابرات نبايد بگيريم

----------


## mahziar

> اگر ممكنه در مورد نسخه تحت وب بيشتر توضيح بديد . اگر منظور شما يك وب سايت ميباشد كه ارسال اس ام اس داره هيچ مجوزي از مخابرات نبايد بگيريم


سلام

خوب فکر کنم شما منظور من رو خوب متوجه نشدین 

منظورم از نسخه تحت وب اینه که برنامه Windows Application هست (میتونه وب هم باشه ) اما با استفاده از امکاناتی(توابعی ) که شرکت ارائه دهنده تو وبسرویسش قرار داده (مثل ارسال پیامک ، دریافت پیامک و......) میتونی کار ارسال و دریافت رو انجام بدی .

فقط کافیه یه اشتراک از یکی از این شرکت هایی که قبلا معرفی کردم (مثل فراداده ، فرا ارتباط و...) بخری که شامل یه وب سرویس ، یه یوزر پس و یه شماره اینترنتیه بعد کافیه وبسرویس رو تو برنامت Add کنی (با راست کلیک بر روی Solution و انتخاب گزینه Add WebService) وقتی وبسرویس مورد نظر به برنامت اضافه شد میتونی از توابع وبسرویس استفاده کنی (مثل وقتی یک کتابخونه جدید با Using به برنامت اضافه میکنی  و از توابعش استفاده می کنی )

به همین راحتی !!!!

----------


## ostovarit

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
یکی از دوستان تاپیکی زده بود و مطرح کرده بود که بعد از ارسال گروهی پیامک حافظه سیم کارت پر میشه و تا زمانی که پیام های ارسالی حذف نشده امکان ارسال نیست ... کسی تا حالا به همچین موردی برخورد کرده؟ راه حل چیست ؟  ...
یا نکاتی مشابه که باید موقع ارسال گروهی مد نظر داشت؟؟؟

----------


## mahziar

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> یکی از دوستان تاپیکی زده بود و مطرح کرده بود که بعد از ارسال گروهی پیامک حافظه سیم کارت پر میشه و تا زمانی که پیام های ارسالی حذف نشده امکان ارسال نیست ... کسی تا حالا به همچین موردی برخورد کرده؟ راه حل چیست ؟ ...
> یا نکاتی مشابه که باید موقع ارسال گروهی مد نظر داشت؟؟؟


سلام
نه همچین چیزی من بهش برنخوردم .

من تا 300 تا پیامک یکجا ارسال کردم همچین چیزی هم ندیدم !!!!!!!!!!
اصلا وقتی پیامک ارسال میشه ، پیامک ها تو سیم ذخیره نمیشه که بخواد پر بشه !!!
فقط یه احتمال داره اونم اینه که بعضی از گوشی ها پیام تحویل رو بعنوان پیامک تو اینباکس ذخیره میکنن ، شاید گوشی این دوستمون از همین نوع باشه و بعد از پر شدن اینباکس ، دیگه اجازه ارسال بهشون نمیده . اگه مشکل همین باشه ، راهی که بنظرم میاد اینه که تو تنظیمات پیام تحویل رو غیر فعال کنن .

----------


## mahziar

یه چیز دیگه هم که باید بگم اینه که هنگام ارسال گروهی ، چون پیامک ها تو صف ارسال قرار میگیرن ممکنه که دیر بمقصد برسن ( بعضی وقت ها برای من پیش اومده که پیامک هایی که ارسال کردم ، تا یک ساعت بعد میرسن ) برای همین شاید دوستمون احساس کردن پیامک ها اصلا ارسال نیمشن .

----------


## ostovarit

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز ...
کامپوننت mCore رو تست کردم مشکلی باهاش نداشتم جز اینکه گوشی های نوکیا رو ساپورت نکرد ...
اما همه پورت ها رو ساپورت میکنه و در ارسال مشکلی نداره ...

نمونه ای که میزارم سمپل خود کامپوننت هست ... برای دوستانی که تمایل دارند از این کامپوننت استفاده کنند ... اگر با dll مشکلی بود بفرمایید (پیام خصوصی) فایل های مورد نیاز رو ایمیل کنم ...

----------


## ostovarit

دوستان عزیز می خوام از طریق پیامکی که برام ارسال میشه متن پیامک رو بخونم و اطلاعات یک سیستم رو به روز کنم ....

یعنی یک GSM مودم داشته باشم ... پیامک رو دریافت کنه متنش خونده بشه و عددی که در متن پیامک هست رو در پایگاه داده ذخیره کنه ...

*تا اینجا تونستم ارسال و دریافت پیامک داشته باشم برای خواندن آن چه باید کرد؟
دستگاه های GSM مودم پیامک دریافتی را کجا ذخیره میکنند ؟ و آیا محدودیتی دارند؟*

----------


## mahziar

سلام

خوب هر کامپوننتی یه جور اطلاعات پیامک دریافتی رو استخراج میکنه .
مثلا تو GSMCommunication (که لینک دانلودش هم توسط دوستمون arefba  تو تاپیک قرار داده شده ) از یه تابع به نام ShowMessage  برای استخراج استفاده شده که نوع پیامک رو شناسایی می کنه و اطلاعات رو نشون میده :

private void ShowMessage(SmsPdu pdu)
{
if (pdu is SmsSubmitPdu)پیامک های ارسال شده 
{
// Stored (sent/unsent) message
SmsSubmitPdu data = (SmsSubmitPdu)pdu;
Output("SENT/UNSENT MESSAGE");
Output("Recipient: " + data.DestinationAddress);
Output("Message text: " + data.UserDataText);
Output("-------------------------------------------------------------------");
return;
}
if (pdu is SmsDeliverPdu)پیامک های دریافت شده 
{
// Received message
SmsDeliverPdu data = (SmsDeliverPdu)pdu;
Output("RECEIVED MESSAGE");
Output("Sender: " + data.OriginatingAddress);
Output("Sent: " + data.SCTimestamp.ToString());
Output("Message text: " + data.UserDataText);
Output("-------------------------------------------------------------------");
BindGrid(pdu);
return;
}
if (pdu is SmsStatusReportPdu) پیامک های وضعیت ( رسیده ، نرسیده و...)
{
// Status report
SmsStatusReportPdu data = (SmsStatusReportPdu)pdu;
Output("STATUS REPORT");
Output("Recipient: " + data.RecipientAddress);
Output("Status: " + data.Status.ToString());
Output("Timestamp: " + data.DischargeTime.ToString());
Output("Message ref: " + data.MessageReference.ToString());
Output("-------------------------------------------------------------------");
return;
}
Output("Unknown message type: " + pdu.GetType().ToString());
}

خوب حالا میشه وقتی پیامک رو خوند تو بخش پیامک های دریافتی میشه متن پیامک رو که در واقع همون data.UserDataText هست برای مقاصد مختلف استفاده کرد ، مثلا تو دیتا بیس ذخیره کرد و یا بر اساس متن داخل اون یه پیغامی رو برای ارسال کننده فرستاد (ایجاد صندوق های هوشمند ).

نحوه خوندن پیامک ها در  KylixSMS :

private void btnReadAllSMS_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
int lFolder, lResult;
string strStatus;
lvSMSList.Items.Clear();
for (int i = 0; i < 50; i++)
{
if (i == 0)
lResult = axKylixSMS.ReadAllSMS(1); //declaration: int ReadAllSMS(int IsFirst)
else
lResult = axKylixSMS.ReadAllSMS(0);
if (1 != lResult)
break;
lvSMSList.Items.Add((i + 1).ToString(), 0);
lFolder = axKylixSMS.LastReadSMSFolder;
lvSMSList.Items[i].SubItems.Add(axKylixSMS.GetSMSFolderInfo(lFolder)  );
switch (axKylixSMS.LastReadSMSStatus)
{
case 1: strStatus = "Unread"; break;
case 2: strStatus = "Read "; break;
case 3: strStatus = "Unsent"; break;
case 4: strStatus = "Sent "; break;
default: strStatus = ""; break;
}
lvSMSList.Items[i].SubItems.Add(strStatus);
lvSMSList.Items[i].SubItems.Add(axKylixSMS.LastReadSMSLocation.ToStr  ing());
lvSMSList.Items[i].SubItems.Add(axKylixSMS.LastReadSMSTime);
lvSMSList.Items[i].SubItems.Add(axKylixSMS.LastReadSMSNumber);
lvSMSList.Items[i].SubItems.Add(axKylixSMS.LastReadSMSConcatenatedIn  fo);
lvSMSList.Items[i].SubItems.Add(axKylixSMS.LastReadSMSText);
}
}

----------


## ostovarit

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز ...
کامپوننت Ktylix رو تست کردم مشکلی باهاش نداشتم جز اینکه گوشی های نوکیا رو ساپورت نکرد (مثل نمونه قبلی)  ...
اما همه پورت ها رو ساپورت می کنه و در ارسال مشکلی نداره ...
با GSM مودم هم به خوبی کار میکنه و امکانات لازم رو در اختیار شما قرار میده (Send, Receive, Delivery, ... )
یکی از امکانات Ktylix اینه که موقعی که شما در حال ارسال پیامک و بقیه  امور هستید اگر کسی با خط شما تماس بگیره به شما اعلام میکنه و با انتخاب  پیغام بلی میتونید با فرد مورد نظر مکالمه کنید ...

نمونه ای که میزارم سمپل خود کامپوننت هست ... برای دوستانی که تمایل دارند  از این کامپوننت استفاده کنند ... اگر با dll مشکلی بود بفرمایید (پیام  خصوصی) فایل های مورد نیاز رو ایمیل کنم ...

----------


## ostovarit

لیست شماره ارور های کامپوننت Ktylix :  *Error Code*  
ERR_SUCCEED              1 
ERR_FAIL                -1 

ERR_PORT_FAIL           -2 
ERR_PORT_PROPERTY       -3 
ERR_PORT_OPENED         -4 
ERR_PORT_CLOSED         -5 
ERR_PORT_WRITE          -6 
ERR_PORT_READ           -7 

ERR_PHONE_INIT          -8 
ERR_PHONE_BUSY          -9 
ERR_PHONE_SECURITY      -10 

ERR_METHOD_PARAM        -11 
ERR_CONTROL_PROPERTY    -12 
ERR_INVALID_INDEX       -13 
ERR_LOCATION_EMPTY      -14 
ERR_ENTRIES_NOT_SUPPORT -15 
ERR_TEXT_TOO_LONG       -16 
ERR_NUMBER_TOO_LONG     -17 
ERR_INVALID_CHARACTERS  -18 
ERR_SMSC_NOT_FOUND      -19 
ERR_SMS_SERVICE         -20 
ERR_SMS_MEMORY_FULL     -21 
ERR_SMS_PDU_PARAMETER   -22 
ERR_ENCODE_FAIL         -23 
ERR_DECODE_FAIL         -24 

ERR_MEMORY_FULL         -25 
ERR_MEMORY_FAIL         -26 

ERR_INCORRECT_PASSWORD  -27 
ERR_SIM_COMMUNICATION   -28 
ERR_SIM_NOT_INSERTED    -29 
ERR_SIM_PIN_REQUIRED    -30 
ERR_SIM_PUK_REQUIRED    -31 
ERR_SIM_PIN2_REQUIRED   -32 
ERR_SIM_PUK2_REQUIRED   -33 

ERR_NTP_SERVER          -34 
ERR_NETWORK_TIMEOUT     -35 
ERR_NETWORK_RP          -36 
ERR_NETWORK_TP          -37 
ERR_NETWORK_SERVICE     -38 

ERR_NO_RESPOND          -39 
ERR_NOT_SUPPORT         -40 
ERR_UNEXPECTED_ANSWER   -41 
ERR_UNKNOWN_CODE        -42 

ERR_NO_DIALTONE         -43 
ERR_NO_CARRIER          -44 ERR_NO_ANSWER      -45  ERR_NO_ACTIVE_CALL      -46  

ERR_FILE_OPEN           -47 
ERR_FILE_CREATE         -48 
ERR_RUNTIME_LIC    -49    
ERR_LITE_NONSUPPORT -50 
ERR_CALL_BARRED -51 
ERR_CALL_PHONE_BUSY -52 
ERR_NO_PARENT_WND -53 ERR_PROTOCOL_TIMEOUT -54 ERR_PROTOCOL_WRITE  -55 ERR_FILE_MISSING  -56 ERR_MAP_FILE_FAIL  -57 ERR_CREATE_PROCESS  -58 ERR_PORT_NOT_EXIST -59 ERR_INVALID_FORMAT -60 ERR_OPEN_FILEMAP  -61 ERR_CLOSE_PROCESS  -62 ERR_BUSY_SENDING -63

----------


## ostovarit

با کامپوننت Ktylix در حال کار هستم مشکلی تا حالا نداشتم جز اینکه پیامک هایی که دریافت میکنه رو نشون میده تو باکسهم میاد (با GSM مودم) اما متن پیامک کامل نیست و آدرس سایت Kylix هم وسط پیام هست مثل شکل زیر ... دلیلش چیه و چطور میتونم حلش کنم؟؟؟

سوال دیگه هم درباره این دو خط کد هست که پایین نوشتم ... من از نسخه ک.ر.ک شده استفاده میکنم این دو خط رو هم باید تغییر بدم یا نه؟؟؟


            axKylixSMS.RegisterName = "000000000000000";
            axKylixSMS.RegisterCode = "000000000000000000000000000000000000000000";

----------


## mahziar

تو نسخه ک.ر.ک شده هم بازم ادرس سایتش رو میزنه ؟ نباید همچین چیزی باشه ؟ اون دو مورد رو هم که گفتی احتیاج نیست مقدار دهی کنی .

----------


## milad-fa

سلام دوستان،
من از صحبت های دوستان به این نتیجه رسیدم Kylix با گوشی های نوکیا ارتباط برقرار نمیکنه!درسته؟
اگه این طور هست،من که قصد دارم با یک گوشی نوکیا سری n پیامک ارسال کنم از کدوم کامپوننت استفاده کنم؟
آیا کامپوننتی هستش که با نوکیا جواب بده؟!
مرسی.

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام دوستان،
> من از صحبت های دوستان به این نتیجه رسیدم Kylix با گوشی های نوکیا ارتباط برقرار نمیکنه!درسته؟
> اگه این طور هست،من که قصد دارم با یک گوشی نوکیا سری n پیامک ارسال کنم از کدوم کامپوننت استفاده کنم؟
> آیا کامپوننتی هستش که با نوکیا جواب بده؟!
> مرسی.


ارتباط بر قرار میکنه و در ارسال پیامک هیچ مشکلی نداره فقط پیام های دریافتی رو نمیتونه نمایش بده ولی در بقیه موارد بدون مشکل هست ...

----------


## mahziar

> سلام دوستان،
> من از صحبت های دوستان به این نتیجه رسیدم Kylix با گوشی های نوکیا ارتباط برقرار نمیکنه!درسته؟
> اگه این طور هست،من که قصد دارم با یک گوشی نوکیا سری n پیامک ارسال کنم از کدوم کامپوننت استفاده کنم؟
> آیا کامپوننتی هستش که با نوکیا جواب بده؟!
> مرسی.


البته این رو هم بگم ، فقط با بعضی از مدلهای نوکیا (که من هنوز با هیچ مدلی موفق نشدم ) !

باید شانستو امتحان کنی !

من که تو دو سه مورد تست نوکیا نتونستم ، امیدوارم شما موفق باشی  .

----------


## ostovarit

> البته این رو هم بگم ، فقط با بعضی از مدلهای نوکیا (که من هنوز با هیچ مدلی موفق نشدم ) !
> 
> باید شانستو امتحان کنی !
> 
> من که تو دو سه مورد تست نوکیا نتونستم ، امیدوارم شما موفق باشی  .


سری  expressmusic ها رو برای ارسال ساپورت میکنه ولی دریافت رو نه ... چون یک خصوصیتی رو این گوشی ها ندارند که الان خاطرم نیست چی بود متن ارورش ... متصل که میشیم همون اول میگه ...

----------


## ostovarit

این هم یک نمونه از GSM Communication .... با GSM مودم تونستم باهاش ارسال کنم اما دریافت ها رو نمایش نداد ... با گوشی نوکیا هم وصل نمیشه نه ارسال نه دریافت ... فارسی ساپورت میکنه ... اما دلیوری در کار نبود!

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دويتان من براي اينكار دو كامپونت خريداري كرد كه يكش KylixSMS و ديگريmCoreLib كه هر كدوم قابليت هاي خاص خود را داره و بنظر من اگه اصل اونهار تهين كنيد بهتراز كرك مي باشد اگه نگن تبليغ مكن من اين mCoreLib 
را به قيمت خيلي مناسب كسي خواست ميدم بهش

----------


## ostovarit

> دويتان من براي اينكار دو كامپونت خريداري كرد كه يكش KylixSMS و ديگريmCoreLib كه هر كدوم قابليت هاي خاص خود را داره و بنظر من اگه اصل اونهار تهين كنيد بهتراز كرك مي باشد اگه نگن تبليغ مكن من اين mCoreLib 
> را به قيمت خيلي مناسب كسي خواست ميدم بهش


طبق صحبت دوستان و تجربه ای که خودم داشتم KylixSMS به مراتب قوی تر هست و استفاده ازش راحت تره نسبت به بقیه کامپوننت ها ... نسخه اصلی هم مطمئن تر هست اما مشکلی که من با این کامپوننت داشتم این بود که دو نوع ک.ر.ک در اینترنت بود یکی تو ارسال مشکل داشت یکی تو دریافت که با جستجو هایی که کردم تونستم یک ک.ر.ک مطمئن و درست پیدا کنم که تا الانم تو هیچ قسمتی مشکل و محدودیت نداشته ... من خرید mCoreLib رو اصلا توصیه نمیکنم حالا KylixSMS رو اگه خواستید حقوق تولید کننده رو رعایت کنید از سایت اصلیش بخرید ... در هر صورت ک.ر.ک شدش بدون مشکل هست ...

----------


## milad-fa

> ارتباط بر قرار میکنه و در ارسال پیامک هیچ مشکلی نداره فقط پیام های دریافتی رو نمیتونه نمایش بده ولی در بقیه موارد بدون مشکل هست ...


درسته کاملاً کانکت شد sms هم ارسال میکنه ولی پیام های دریافتی رو نشون نمیده.

----------


## mahmood_4246

سلام دوستان .. این درایور ، پورت موبایلهای نوکیا رو به سیستم میشناسونه .. شرکت نو کیا قبل از نصب برنامه PC Suite این فایل رو نصبش میکنه ..
گوش هایی که من ازشون استفاده و جواب هم گرفتم :   6630..n73..6200..6680..7610..3250
نهایتش دیگه باید از Pc Suite استفاده کنید.
نکته : من با mcore این کارو کردم..مشکلی نداشت
http://up.iranblog.com/Files73/a949deba8d6e4c9da919.rar
بعد از نصب وارد Control Panel ویندوز بشید...Phone and Modem رو انتخاب کنید .. تو این پنجره تب وسط [Modems]رو انتخاب نماییید و از طریق این قسمت نام گوشی و پورت رو ببینید..از این طریق میشه پورت رو فهمید و تو برنامه استفادش کرد

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام دوستان .. اینم برنامه ای پورت موبایلهای نوکیا رو به سیستم میشناسونه .. ماله خود نوکیا هستش..من باهاش کار کردم 6630..n73..6200..6680..7610
> نهایتش دیگه باید از Pc Suite استفاده کنید .. من با mcore این کارو کردم..جواب هم گرفتم
> http://up.iranblog.com/Files73/a949deba8d6e4c9da919.rar



من نسخه Pc Suite رو سیستمم نصب دارم موقع نصب ارور داد که ورژنی که الان نصب هست از ورژنی که میخوای نصب کنی بالاتره و نصب متوقف شد ... فک میکنم فایلی که شما گذاشتی در حد همون Pc Suite باشه و مشکل نمایش پیامک های دریافتی رو حل نمیکنه ...

----------


## mahmood_4246

> من نسخه Pc Suite رو سیستمم نصب دارم موقع نصب ارور داد که ورژنی که الان نصب هست از ورژنی که میخوای نصب کنی بالاتره و نصب متوقف شد ... فک میکنم فایلی که شما گذاشتی در حد همون Pc Suite باشه و مشکل نمایش پیامک های دریافتی رو حل نمیکنه ...


این فایل فقط باعث میشه که موبایل به سیستم شناسونده بشه..یعنی بشه از طریق پورت بهش وصل شد ... از طریق control panel تو قسمت phone and modem در تب Modems میشه پورت دستگاه رو دید

----------


## ostovarit

در کامپوننت kylix  برای قطع ارتباط یک متد به نام Disconnect  داریم من اون رو تو ایونت بسته شدن فرمم استفاده کردم که اگر وسط عملیات فرم بسته شد اول ارتباط قطع بشه بعد فرم بسته بشه ... اما بعد از بسته شدن فرم و باز کردن مجدد آن موقع کانکت شدن میگه پورت مشغول هست و اتصال برقرار نمیشه ... ( کلا اگر در زمان ارسال ارتباط رو با متد Disconnect قطع کنیم دوباره نمیتونیم کانکت بشیم و عملیات متوقف نمیشه! و معمولا با ارور btnSendSMS_Click: -63 همراه خواهد بود تا زمانی که تمامی ارسال ها را انجام دهد)
دلیلش چیه؟؟؟؟ چه باید کرد که ارسال ها متوقف شود و ارتباط با پروت مربوطه قطع بشه ؟


        private void SMSTools_FormClosing(object sender, FormClosingEventArgs e)
        {
            axKylixSMS1.Disconnect();
         }


راه حل ==================================================  ===
من برای حل این مشکل از بسته شدن فرم توسط کاربر تا زمان پایان ارسال جلوگیری کردم ... اما راهی برای قطع و جلوگیری از ارسال ها در زمان ارسال گروهی پیدا نکردم ...

----------


## ostovarit

یک نکته ای که چند روز پیش یکی از دوستان براش تاپیکی زده بود رو بهش الان بر خوردم و چند ساعتی وقتم رو گرفت تا حل شد ...

با یک سیم کارت ایرانسل شروع به ارسال و دریافت کردم ... همون طور که میدونید پیامک های دریافتی داخل سیم کارت ذخیره میشه ... هر سیم کارت حدود 14-15 تا پیامک رو تو خودش جا میده ... بعد از این مقدار امکان دریافت پیامک نیست و جالب اینکه امکان ارسال هم نیست! ... وقتی یک پیامک رو حذف کردم و فضای خالی در سیم ایجاد شد آنتن گرفت و امکان ارسال و دریافت مجدد میسر شد ...

----------


## mahziar

> این هم یک نمونه از GSM Communication .... با GSM مودم تونستم باهاش ارسال کنم اما دریافت ها رو نمایش نداد ... با گوشی نوکیا هم وصل نمیشه نه ارسال نه دریافت ... فارسی ساپورت میکنه ... اما دلیوری در کار نبود!


با سلام

جهت اطلاع دوستان از اینکه چه جوری تو GSM Communication  میشه دلیوری داشت باید اینو بگم که از دو Enent Handler زیر میشه استفاده کرد :

 
CommSetting.comm.MessageSendComplete
 به محض رسیدن پیامک به مخاطب این ایونت فعال میشه 
 
 
CommSetting.comm.MessageSendFailed
اگه به هر دلیلی پیامک ارسال نشه ( شماره اشتباه باشه ، شبکه پوشش نداشته باشه و... )این ایونت فعال میشه

----------


## ostovarit

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز
یک مشکلی پیش اومده که راهی واسش پیدا نکردم ...
من با کامپوننت kylix کار میکنم ...
با سیم کارت ایرانسل میفرستم میگیرم و ... مشکلی نیست
با سیم کارت دائمی هم همین کارا رو میکنم مشکلی هم نیست
اما یک سیم کارت دائمی دارم که با جی اس ام مودم موقع کانکت شدن ارور میده (  مشکل از کدم نیست چون با سیم کارت دائمی دیگه مشکلی نداره اما این سیم کارت  رو که دو سه سال پیش گرفتم موقع ارسال مشکل زیر رو داره)
ERR_PHONE_SECURITY -10
هر دو سیم کارت ها MCI هستند ...
دلیل خاصی داره ؟ ممکنه با سیم کارت های قدیمی سازگار نباشه؟!

----------


## Mohandes2009

> سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز
> یک مشکلی پیش اومده که راهی واسش پیدا نکردم ...
> من با کامپوننت kylix کار میکنم ...
> با سیم کارت ایرانسل میفرستم میگیرم و ... مشکلی نیست
> با سیم کارت دائمی هم همین کارا رو میکنم مشکلی هم نیست
> اما یک سیم کارت دائمی دارم که با جی اس ام مودم موقع کانکت شدن ارور میده ( مشکل از کدم نیست چون با سیم کارت دائمی دیگه مشکلی نداره اما این سیم کارت رو که دو سه سال پیش گرفتم موقع ارسال مشکل زیر رو داره)
> ERR_PHONE_SECURITY -10
> هر دو سیم کارت ها MCI هستند ...
> دلیل خاصی داره ؟ ممکنه با سیم کارت های قدیمی سازگار نباشه؟!


 ربطی به سیم کارت نداره من با چند تا مدل سیم کارت امتحان کردم مشکل از مودم باید باشه احتمالا

----------


## Mohandes2009

> یک نکته ای که چند روز پیش یکی از دوستان براش تاپیکی زده بود رو بهش الان بر خوردم و چند ساعتی وقتم رو گرفت تا حل شد ...
> 
> با یک سیم کارت ایرانسل شروع به ارسال و دریافت کردم ... همون طور که میدونید پیامک های دریافتی داخل سیم کارت ذخیره میشه ... هر سیم کارت حدود 14-15 تا پیامک رو تو خودش جا میده ... بعد از این مقدار امکان دریافت پیامک نیست و جالب اینکه امکان ارسال هم نیست! ... وقتی یک پیامک رو حذف کردم و فضای خالی در سیم ایجاد شد آنتن گرفت و امکان ارسال و دریافت مجدد میسر شد ...


 خب تنظیمات کامپوننت را باید عوض کنی! :متفکر:

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

چطوريبايد بكيم روي سيم ذخيره نشه و در سيتم ذخير بشه ؟

----------


## ostovarit

> چطوريبايد بكيم روي سيم ذخيره نشه و در سيتم ذخير بشه ؟


به نظر من جایی به جز سیم نداره واسه ذخیره! که بخواید شما عوض کنید ... بهترین کار اینه شما پیامک دریافتی رو پس از دریافت ذخیره ( دیتابیس، تکست فایل، ایکس ام ال) و سپس اون رو حذف کنید که سیم پر نشه ... البته در شرایطی که کاربر براش مهمه که پیامک ها بدا در دسترس باشه ( داخل سیم کارت) این روش مناسب نیست و در این شرایط باید به کاربر پیغام پر شدن سیم رو بدید و برای ادامه عملیات کاربر حتما باید یک پیامک رو حذف کنه ...




> خب تنظیمات کامپوننت را باید عوض کنی!


من میدونم که باید چکار کنم این رو برای کسانی که ممکنه به این مشکل بر بخورند نوشتم ...




> ربطی به سیم کارت نداره من با چند تا مدل سیم کارت امتحان کردم مشکل از مودم باید باشه احتمالا


شاید گفته شما درست باشه ... اما همین مودم با سیم کارت دیگه مشکلی نداره و فقط این سیم کارت هست که این ارور رو میده ... اگر دلیل این ارور رو بفهمم شاید بتونم حلش کنم و یا به کاربرم بگم ...

----------


## ostovarit

یک مطلبی که جدیدا خوندم اینه که با سیم کارت های موجود در بازار بیش از 1500 پیامک در روز نمیشه فرستاد ولی در ارسال از طریق وب هیچ محدودیتی وجود ندارد ... حالا این خبر چقدر درسته یا صرفا واسه تبلیغات سیستم های ارسال پیامک از طریق وب گفته شده رو هنوز نمی دونم ... اینطوری میگن!

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

به درست از طریق محدودیت در ارسال نیست اما سیم کارت چرا البته متونیبه دفتر ایرانسل مراجع کنیو بگی سیم کارت پیام رسان می خوام شنیدم کمی تعداد بیشتر می کنند

----------


## سجاد ش

با تشکر از اقای 
ostovarit 
  			که این کامپوننت رو برام فرستادن که مشکل ارسال سایت به همراه اس ام اس رو از بین میبره 

KylixSMS.ocx
حالا 
چطوری به برنامه اضافه کنم 
من به رفرنس اضافه کردم اضافه نمیشه

----------


## ostovarit

> با تشکر از اقای 
> ostovarit 
>             که این کامپوننت رو برام فرستادن که مشکل ارسال سایت به همراه اس ام اس رو از بین میبره 
> 
> KylixSMS.ocx
> حالا 
> چطوری به برنامه اضافه کنم 
> من به رفرنس اضافه کردم اضافه نمیشه


خواهش میکنم
فایل های ocx  رو باید در فولدر Windows --> System32 کپی کنید موقع ساخت ستاپ هم همین فایل باید به فولدر system32 رایانه هدف انتقال پیدا کنه
موفق باشید

----------


## milad-fa

سلام دوستان من با این کامپوننت یه مشکلی دارم.
زمانی که deliverid یک پیام برام میاد اگر بخوام number رو msgbox کنم به جای اینکه شماره شخصی که پیام براش deliver شده رو بهم بده یه 100تا عدد بی معنی بهم میده که اصلاً شماره گیرنده هم توش نیست،مثل این :

برای اینکه بتونم شماره ای که پیام بهش deliver شده رو بدست بیارم باید چیکار کنم؟!
آیا تو بین همین اعداد هستش؟!
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.
باتشکر.

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام دوستان من با این کامپوننت یه مشکلی دارم.
> زمانی که deliverid یک پیام برام میاد اگر بخوام number رو msgbox کنم به جای اینکه شماره شخصی که پیام براش deliver شده رو بهم بده یه 100تا عدد بی معنی بهم میده که اصلاً شماره گیرنده هم توش نیست،مثل این :
> 
> برای اینکه بتونم شماره ای که پیام بهش deliver شده رو بدست بیارم باید چیکار کنم؟!
> آیا تو بین همین اعداد هستش؟!
> ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.
> باتشکر.


روال نورمال کار اینه که شماره فرستنده دلیوری تو همین متن باید باشه ... در مورد ارسال ودلیوری تا حالا مشکلی گزارش نشده این اولیش بود

مدل گوشیتون چیه؟
با جی اس ام مودم هم مشکل دارید؟
با گوشی دیگه تست کردید؟
تیکه کد ایونت دلیوری رو بزارید...
با خود دمو کیلیکس هم مشکل داره؟

----------


## mahziar

> سلام دوستان من با این کامپوننت یه مشکلی دارم.
> زمانی که deliverid یک پیام برام میاد اگر بخوام number رو msgbox کنم به جای اینکه شماره شخصی که پیام براش deliver شده رو بهم بده یه 100تا عدد بی معنی بهم میده که اصلاً شماره گیرنده هم توش نیست،مثل این :
> 
> برای اینکه بتونم شماره ای که پیام بهش deliver شده رو بدست بیارم باید چیکار کنم؟!
> آیا تو بین همین اعداد هستش؟!
> ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.
> باتشکر.


این ها 100 تا عدد نامفهوم نیستند ، فرمت پیامک ارسالی جهت ارسال به گوشی یا مودم هستند .
برای اینکه شماره خودتون رو از میان این اعداد استخراج کنید باید نوع فرمت بندی رو بدونید که میشه از تو بخش برنامه نویسی موبایل بخش قالب های pdu فرمت رو دربیارید

----------


## mahziar

مثلا اگه بخواین یه پیامک با متن Hello به شماره 09125483691 بزنین یا باید از کامپوننت ها استفاده کرد که خود اون کامپوننت تبدیل فرمت رو انجام میده و یا باید بصورت مستقیم به پورت سریال مورد نظر متصل شد و رشته 0011000B819021453896F10008A71200480065006C006C006F0020002000200020 رو رو پورت بریزین تا گوشی اقدام به ارسال پیامک کنه .که شماره پیامک با رنگ قرمز مشخص شده .

----------


## ostovarit

> مثلا اگه بخواین یه پیامک با متن Hello به شماره 09125483691 بزنین یا باید از کامپوننت ها استفاده کرد که خود اون کامپوننت تبدیل فرمت رو انجام میده و یا باید بصورت مستقیم به پورت سریال مورد نظر متصل شد و رشته 0011000B819021453896F10008A71200480065006C006C006F0020002000200020 رو رو پورت بریزین تا گوشی اقدام به ارسال پیامک کنه .که شماره پیامک با رنگ قرمز مشخص شده .


ایشونم مثل ما از کیلیکس استفاده میکنه ... همچین موردی نداشتیم که بخوایم فرمت شما ره رو بفهمیم ... یک کم توضیح میدید ... اون تیکه که قرمز کردید چطوری شمارست؟ ... چرا ما به همچین مشکلی نخوردیم و شماره بدون هیچ دردسری نمایش داده میشه ... چه باگوشی چه با مودم ...

----------


## mahziar

> ایشونم مثل ما از کیلیکس استفاده میکنه ... همچین موردی نداشتیم که بخوایم فرمت شما ره رو بفهمیم ... یک کم توضیح میدید ... اون تیکه که قرمز کردید چطوری شمارست؟ ... چرا ما به همچین مشکلی نخوردیم و شماره بدون هیچ دردسری نمایش داده میشه ... چه باگوشی چه با مودم ...


 
بسته به ورژن های مختلف این  کامپوننت احتمالا فرق داره که این طور هست (مثل مشکلی که برای شما در دریافت پیش اومده بود و با عوض کردن دی ال ال حل شد )

شماره در اون رشته بصورت دوتادوتا بر عکس قرار داده میشه ( البته اولش بجای صفر یا +98 یه عدد مختلف قرار میگره که یادم نیست چیه ) ، البته من هم تو فرمت زیاد اطلاعات ندارم ولی از اول رشته هر دو کاراکتر مربوط به یه چیزی میشه ( نوع دستور ، تعداد کاراکتر های رشته ، نوع متن پیامک که یونیکد هست یا اسکی و... ) که توضیحات مبسوط فرمت ارسال تو بخشی که گفتم موجوده .

----------


## milad-fa

با سلام
ممنون از تمام دوستان



> مدل گوشیتون چیه؟


Sony Erricson سری K



> با جی اس ام مودم هم مشکل دارید؟


تست نکردم.



> با گوشی دیگه تست کردید؟


بله،همین مشکل هست.



> تیکه کد ایونت دلیوری رو بزارید...


کد خواصی نیست،بفرمایید:
Private Sub KylixSMS_NewDeliveryReport(ByVal Folder As Long, ByVal Location As Long, ByVal Number As String, ByVal Time As String, ByVal Reference As Long, ByVal Status As Long)
    If Status = 1 Then
        MsgBox ("The message you sent to " & Number & " has been delivered at " & Time & vbCrLf & "Reference:" & Reference & "  Folder:" & Folder & "  Location:" & Location)
    ElseIf Status = 2 Then
        MsgBox ("The message you sent to " & Number & " was failed at " & Time & vbCrLf & "Reference:" & Reference & "  Folder:" & Folder & "  Location:" & Location)
    Else
        MsgBox ("The message you sent to " & Number & " is unknown at " & Time & vbCrLf & "Reference:" & Reference & "  Folder:" & Folder & "  Location:" & Location)
    End If
End Sub


> با خود دمو کیلیکس هم مشکل داره؟


بله!



> بسته به ورژن های مختلف این کامپوننت احتمالا فرق داره که این طور هست (مثل مشکلی که برای شما در دریافت پیش اومده بود و با عوض کردن دی ال ال حل شد )


پس یعنی مشکل از dll ایه که استفاده میکنم؟!خب دیگه چه لزومی داره فرمت بندی رو یاد بگیرم؟dll رو عوض کنم که بهتره!
اگر براتون مقدوره لطفاً بهترین ورژن این dll رو واسم بزارید.
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## ostovarit

یک مشکلی که با جی اس ام مودم ها البته بعضی هاشون ممکنه بر بخورید عدم سازگاری با ویندوز های مختلف هست الان این نمونه ای که من خریدم و نسبتا هم ارزون بود روی ویستا برنامش نصب میشه ولی درایورش نصب نمیشه هنوز با سون تست نکردم اگر کسی راهی برای نصب درایور این جی اس ام مودم روی ویستا داره بگه ... مارکش متفرقه هست و جنسشم که طبق معمول چینیه!

حتما به این موضوع که مودم روی ویندوز های مختلف سازگار باشه قبل از خرید دقت کنید.

----------


## mahdi68

سلام دوستان 
من این برنامه 
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/SMS.aspx
که تو یکی از پست ها معرفی شده بود دانلود کردم ولی یک مشکلی دارم و اونم این هست که وقتی برنامه اجرا میکنم گوشی نمیشناسه ! من درایور های گوشی (نوکیا 5610) نصب کردم که پورت هم COM42 نشون میده کسی از دوستان میتونه راهنماییم کنه ؟ 
متشکرم

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام دوستان 
> من این برنامه 
> http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/SMS.aspx
> که تو یکی از پست ها معرفی شده بود دانلود کردم ولی یک مشکلی دارم و اونم این هست که وقتی برنامه اجرا میکنم گوشی نمیشناسه ! من درایور های گوشی (نوکیا 5610) نصب کردم که پورت هم COM42 نشون میده کسی از دوستان میتونه راهنماییم کنه ؟ 
> متشکرم


من خودم 5610 رو تست کردم و با کامپوننت کیلیکس تو نستم پیامک ارسال کنم ولی گوشی های نوکیا همون طوری هم که قبلا اشاره شد سخت میشه با کامپوننت های اماده باهاشون کار کرد شاید با AT کامنت ها به صورت مستقیم بشه باهاش ارتباط بر قرار کرد من تست نکردم ولی از کیلیکس یا کامپوننت های اماده دیگه برای نمایش پیامک های دریافتی نتیجه نگرفتم ...

این مورد هم اگر کانکت نمیشه شاید به دلیل عدم نصب درایور دستگاه هست شما برنامه نوکیا که همون PC Suit هست ور نصب کن بعد گوشی رو وصل کردی حالت PC Suit رو انتخاب کن ببین برنامه خود نوکیا کانکت میشه ... اگر مشکلی نداشت و کانکت شد  پورتش رو چک کن و رو هر پورتی که شناخته بود تست کن اگر جواب نگرفتی دستی پورت رو عوض کن وبزار مثلا کام 8 و یک تست بگیر اگر باز هم اتصال نداد دنبال یک کامپوننت دیگه باش ...

خلاصه هر نتیجه و تجربه مرتبطی داشتی اینجا انعکاس بدی ممنون میشم

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام
> ببخشید میشه لینک دانلود kylix رو بذارید؟ ممنون میشم


شما میتونید از سایت سازنده http://www.kylixsoft.com/  این کامپوننت رو بگیرید نسخه ک.ر.ک شدش تو اینترنت هست اگرم میخواید خریداری کنید سریال فعالسازی هم تو اینترنت هست با جستجو میتونید پیدا کنید اما اگر خواستید از نسخه ک.ر.ک شده استفاده کنید حتما بعد از ک.ر.ک نرم افزار رو کامل چک کنید چون بعضی از ک.ر.ک ها مشکل دارند و موقع دریافت پیام را نصفه نمایش میدهند ...

----------


## ostovarit

هر دو مدل چینی هست... ( مثل همه مودم های دیگه موجود در بازار)
مدل قدیمی EDGE هست که فقط برای سیستم های 32 بیتیه ... که قبلا روش کار میکردم ... 70 تومن
مدل جدیدی تر HSDPA 3G هست که (وارداتش با خودمونه) هر دو سیستم 32 و 64 رو ساپورت میکنه ... 80 تومن

لطفا سوالاتی که در رابطه با موضوع نیست و بار علمی نداره رو به صورت پیام خصوصی بپرسید که تاپیک قفل نشه یا مشکلات دیگه پیش نیاد .... اگرم پیام خصوصی نمیتونید بدید از طریق مسنجر یاهو اقدام کنید

ممنون

----------


## mahdi68

> من خودم 5610 رو تست کردم و با کامپوننت کیلیکس تو نستم پیامک ارسال کنم  ولی گوشی های نوکیا همون طوری هم که قبلا اشاره شد سخت میشه با کامپوننت  های اماده باهاشون کار کرد شاید با AT کامنت ها به صورت مستقیم بشه باهاش  ارتباط بر قرار کرد من تست نکردم ولی از کیلیکس یا کامپوننت های اماده دیگه  برای نمایش پیامک های دریافتی نتیجه نگرفتم ...
> 
> این مورد هم اگر کانکت نمیشه شاید به دلیل عدم نصب درایور دستگاه هست شما  برنامه نوکیا که همون PC Suit هست ور نصب کن بعد گوشی رو وصل کردی حالت PC  Suit رو انتخاب کن ببین برنامه خود نوکیا کانکت میشه ... اگر مشکلی نداشت و  کانکت شد  پورتش رو چک کن و رو هر پورتی که شناخته بود تست کن اگر جواب  نگرفتی دستی پورت رو عوض کن وبزار مثلا کام 8 و یک تست بگیر اگر باز هم  اتصال نداد دنبال یک کامپوننت دیگه باش ...
> 
> خلاصه هر نتیجه و تجربه مرتبطی داشتی اینجا انعکاس بدی ممنون میشم


سلام
من کیلیکس از سایتش دانلود کردم
و این برنامه هم در کانکت شدن به گوشی مشکل داره !!! و در connecting میمونه !!! درایور های مربوط به گوشی وصل کردم فکر کنم عکس های زیر گویا تر باشن 
و گوشی هم در حالت PC suit قرار میدم

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام
> من کیلیکس از سایتش دانلود کردم
> و این برنامه هم در کانکت شدن به گوشی مشکل داره !!! و در connecting میمونه !!! درایور های مربوط به گوشی وصل کردم فکر کنم عکس های زیر گویا تر باشن 
> و گوشی هم در حالت PC suit قرار میدم


شما با خود برنامه نوکیا میتونید وصل بشید و ارسال پیامک کنید؟؟؟ ( اگر این مورد رو تست نکردید تست انجام بدید که از اتصال صحیح گوشی و سازگاری درایور با ویندوز سون مطمئن بشیم ... )

من روی ویندوز 7 هنوز تست نکردم فکرم نمیکنم مشکلی داشته باشه ولی با این حال شما روی یک سیستم عامل دیگه هم تست بگیرید که از درست بودن سیستم عامل هم مطمئن بشیم ...

 در سیستم عامل اکس پی من با 5610 و با کامپوننت کیلیکس کانکت شدم و ارسال داشتم مشکلی نبود.

----------


## omn!a2

سلام
ببخشید با این کامپوننت کیلیکس میشه کدی را نوشت که جواب دستورات ussd رو دریافت بکنه؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

یله میشه اینکار کرد ولی بعضی از مودم ها و گوشی ها جواب نمیده

----------


## omn!a2

ممنون
من تازه دارم زبان #C رو یاد میگیرم هنوز وارد نیستم کامپوننت کیلیکس رو که اجرا میکنم تو ویژوال استدیو پنجره ی برنامه ی کیلیکس درنمیاد چیکار باید بکنیم تا پنجره برنامه ظاهر بشه؟

----------


## ostovarit

> ممنون
> من تازه دارم زبان C#‎‎‎ رو یاد میگیرم هنوز وارد نیستم کامپوننت کیلیکس رو که اجرا میکنم تو ویژوال استدیو پنجره ی برنامه ی کیلیکس درنمیاد چیکار باید بکنیم تا پنجره برنامه ظاهر بشه؟


پیشنهادم بهتون اینه که دمو خود کامپوننت رو کامل بررسی کنید چون همه چی واضح با کد اونجا هست ... در کل اگر در استفاده با مشکل بر خوردید کد تون رو بزارید همراه با توضیح و عکس از محیط اگر لازم بود تا مشکل بررسی بشه " پنجره برنامه کیلیکس در نمیاد؟" یک خورده زیادی گنگه! (واسه من که این طور بود)... اگر منظورتون اینه که در محیط design صفحه با ارور مواجه میشه و نمایش داده نمیشه در این مورد به دلیل اینه که refrence های مورد نظر رو اضافه نکردید این حالت به وجود میاد ... 

موفق باشید

----------


## omn!a2

> پیشنهادم بهتون اینه که دمو خود کامپوننت رو کامل بررسی کنید چون همه چی واضح با کد اونجا هست ... در کل اگر در استفاده با مشکل بر خوردید کد تون رو بزارید همراه با توضیح و عکس از محیط اگر لازم بود تا مشکل بررسی بشه " پنجره برنامه کیلیکس در نمیاد؟" یک خورده زیادی گنگه! (واسه من که این طور بود)... اگر منظورتون اینه که در محیط design صفحه با ارور مواجه میشه و نمایش داده نمیشه در این مورد به دلیل اینه که refrence های مورد نظر رو اضافه نکردید این حالت به وجود میاد ... 
> 
> موفق باشید


منظورم از پنجره همون طراحی گرافیکی یا اینترفیس کیلیکس هست مثلا برای ویرایش دکمه ها و تکست باکسها و..... که تو ویژوال استدیو ظاهر نمیشه

----------


## mahdi68

> شما با خود برنامه نوکیا میتونید وصل بشید و ارسال پیامک کنید؟؟؟ ( اگر این  مورد رو تست نکردید تست انجام بدید که از اتصال صحیح گوشی و سازگاری  درایور با ویندوز سون مطمئن بشیم ... )
> 
> من روی ویندوز 7 هنوز تست نکردم فکرم نمیکنم مشکلی داشته باشه ولی با این  حال شما روی یک سیستم عامل دیگه هم تست بگیرید که از درست بودن سیستم عامل  هم مطمئن بشیم ...
> 
>  در سیستم عامل اکس پی من با 5610 و با کامپوننت کیلیکس کانکت شدم و ارسال داشتم مشکلی نبود


سلام 
من با برنامه خود نوکیا تست کردم که به درستی کار کرد و ارسال انجام داد ! ولی با کیلیکس یا اون سورس نمیتونه به گوشی وصل بشه !

----------


## omn!a2

منم با این کامپوننت نتونستم با مودم کانکت بشم ولی با کامپوننتهای دیگه تونستم نمیدونم مشکل این کامپوننت چیه!

----------


## ali_autumnal

با سلام و خسته نباشید به همه دوستان

مطالب مفید و فوق العاده بود.
دوستان GSM زیاد هم گرون قیمت نیست. من 2 هفته پیش از بازار کامپیوتر ایران طبقه زیر همکف خریدم 69 تومن. خودش یه نرم افزار کامل واسه ارسال و دریافت تک اس ام اس، اتصال به اینترنت و گفتگو و... رو داره.


نام:
Rilan EDGE Modem
مدل:
ED5209

موفق باشید
علی پاییزی

----------


## ostovarit

> ببخشيد دوستان چطوري ميشه شماركه دريافت مكنم كه بصورت 9890000000 + به اين صورت به عدد صحيح به صورت 0900000000


 یک بار سوالتون رو بخونید ! فک کنم ویرایش لازم داره ... ولی در کل تو خود کامپوننت که همچین امکانی نیست یعنی شما ره رو +98000 میده بعدش با توابع کار روی استرینگ میتونید تغییرش بدید که ربطی به موضوع این تاپیک نداره ...

----------


## vahidhassani68

سلام دوستان  من همین امروز یک مودم GSM خریدم
مدل : DLink SWM-156
قیمت: 82 تومن
اول تشکر از اقای *ostovarit* به علت پیگیری هاشون من از اول که دنبال میکرم ایشون سوالات کلی داشتن الان که 3 ماه گذشته به سوالات دیگران پاسخ میدن و صاحب سبک شدن.
من میخوام به سیستم ام ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس اضافه کنم برای همین وارد بحثتون شدم.

----------


## vahidhassani68

من یک سوال داشتم که اول شرمنده ام میدونم جای این سوال این تاپیک نیست.
من میخواستم یک محتویات یک ستون گرید ویو رو در یک آرایه رشته بریزم(عکس شماره یک)


تا بعد بفرستم برای ارسال اس ام اس
ممنون

----------


## ostovarit

> من یک سوال داشتم که اول شرمنده ام میدونم جای این سوال این تاپیک نیست.
> من میخواستم یک محتویات یک ستون گرید ویو رو در یک آرایه رشته بریزم(عکس شماره یک)
> 
> 
> تا بعد بفرستم برای ارسال اس ام اس
> ممنون


خواهشا دو تا پستتون رو ادقام کنید و سوالات مرتبط با موضوع تاپیک رو بپرسید .... اگر منم جواب بدم مدیران حذفش میکنن( برای حفظ نظم تاپیک)
جواب سوال:
یک حلقه for رو به تعداد ردیف ها تکرار کنید با کد زیر :

datagridview1.Rows.Count
 و در هر بار اجرای حلقه مقدار سلول مورد نظر رو تو یک ارایه یا یک استرینگ یا هر جا که میخواید بریزید ... مقدار هر سلول هم از کد زیر بدست میاد .... n1 و n2 شماره سطر و ستون هستن ....

datagridview1[n,n].value.tostring();

میتونید تو همون حلقه شماره هاتون رو هم با یک Regx اعتبار سنجی کنید ....

----------


## vahidhassani68

سلام *ostovarit* جان
شما با سریال پورت ها چیکار کردی ؟؟
ایا انها رو یک بار ذخیره می کنی و هر چند با ازش استفاده میکنی؟
یا هر بار که برنامه رو بالا می یاری دوباره ان رو مقدار دهی میکنی؟

----------


## reuonis

من بحث هاتون رو توی تاپیک بررسی کردم ولی صحبتی از اینکه بشه از این کامپوننت ها توی وب اپلیکیشن ها استفاده کرد نشده است؟
من خودم با این کامپوننت ها امتحان کردم نشد
میشه از این کامپوننت ها توی وب اپلیکیشن ها استفاده کرد؟
اگر میشه، نحوه انجامش رو میشه بگید؟

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام *ostovarit* جان
> شما با سریال پورت ها چیکار کردی ؟؟
> ایا انها رو یک بار ذخیره می کنی و هر چند با ازش استفاده میکنی؟
> یا هر بار که برنامه رو بالا می یاری دوباره ان رو مقدار دهی میکنی؟


من منظور شما رو از سوال متوجه نشدم اما اگر منظورتون نحوه مشخص کردن سریال پورت اتصالی باشه اون رو میتونید از طریق یک تکست باکس یا کمبو باکس از کاربر بگیرید. مطابق خود مثال کیلیکس.





> من بحث هاتون رو توی تاپیک بررسی کردم ولی صحبتی از  اینکه بشه از این کامپوننت ها توی وب اپلیکیشن ها استفاده کرد نشده است؟
> من خودم با این کامپوننت ها امتحان کردم نشد
> میشه از این کامپوننت ها توی وب اپلیکیشن ها استفاده کرد؟
> اگر میشه، نحوه انجامش رو میشه بگید؟


تا الان تجربه ای در این مورد نداشتم اما همون طوری که در ابتدا بحث شد  برای استفاده از امکان ارسال و دریافت پیامک از طریق نت شما باید با یکی از  شرکت هایی که این امکان رو در اختیارتون میزارن قرار داد ببندید ... در  حالت عادی با یک گوشی مو بایل یا دستگاه جی اس ام مودم این کار امکان پذیر  است ... اما در وب من راهی جز خرید اکانت از SMS Server های موجود نمیشناسم  ... دوستان اگر راهی وجود داره مطرح کنن.

----------


## reuonis

> من بحث هاتون رو توی تاپیک بررسی کردم ولی صحبتی از اینکه بشه از این کامپوننت ها توی وب اپلیکیشن ها استفاده کرد نشده است؟
> من خودم با این کامپوننت ها امتحان کردم نشد
> میشه از این کامپوننت ها توی وب اپلیکیشن ها استفاده کرد؟
> اگر میشه، نحوه انجامش رو میشه بگید؟


من برای توضیح اضافی بگم که من می خوام وقتی کاربری خواست از طریق سایت اطلاع رسانی کنه به کاربرانی که شماره اشان را داده اند اس ام اس فرستاده بشه
اگه بخوام کنار سیستم تحت وب، برنامه ای هم تحت ویندوز داشته باشم، گرفتن درخواست ها از کاربران دردسر می شه و باید مثلا به صورت مداوم درخواست ها رو بررسی کنم. 
قصدم اینه که فعلا از GSM Modem استفاده کنم.
شما راهی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟

----------


## mahziar

> من برای توضیح اضافی بگم که من می خوام وقتی کاربری خواست از طریق سایت اطلاع رسانی کنه به کاربرانی که شماره اشان را داده اند اس ام اس فرستاده بشه
> اگه بخوام کنار سیستم تحت وب، برنامه ای هم تحت ویندوز داشته باشم، گرفتن درخواست ها از کاربران دردسر می شه و باید مثلا به صورت مداوم درخواست ها رو بررسی کنم. 
> قصدم اینه که فعلا از GSM Modem استفاده کنم.
> شما راهی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟


 
شما با جی اس ام مودم نمیتونید همچین کاری رو بکنید. چون جی اس ام مودم رو شما به سیستمتون کانکت میکنید و وقتی وب سایت از روی سرور اجرا میشه چجوری میخواد تنظیمات اون رو انجام بدید و مودم رو کانکت کنید . تنها راه شما اینه که یه اکانت خریداری کنین و با استفاده از وب سرویسی که اونا در اختیارتون میذارن اقدام به ارسال اس ام اس از طریق وب بکنین .

شرکت های ارائه دهنده : فرا داده ، فرا ارتباط ، سامان ، اس ام اس بازار و...

----------


## reuonis

> شما با جی اس ام مودم نمیتونید همچین کاری رو بکنید. چون جی اس ام مودم رو شما به سیستمتون کانکت میکنید و وقتی وب سایت از روی سرور اجرا میشه چجوری میخواد تنظیمات اون رو انجام بدید و مودم رو کانکت کنید . تنها راه شما اینه که یه اکانت خریداری کنین و با استفاده از وب سرویسی که اونا در اختیارتون میذارن اقدام به ارسال اس ام اس از طریق وب بکنین .
> 
> شرکت های ارائه دهنده : فرا داده ، فرا ارتباط ، سامان ، اس ام اس بازار و...


ممنون از راهنمائیتان 
اگه یک ویندوز اپلیکیشن وابسته به سیستم وب داشته باشم برای اس ام اس، انوقت تنها مشکل دریافت درخواست هاست. برای این راهی پیشنهاد می کنید؟

----------


## Mohandes2009

سلام دوستان کامپوننت KylixSMS مشکلی نداره بر روی ویندوز XP  و 7 هم جواب میده..
اما چند نکته:
1. برای اتصال برقرار کردن به گوشی های خود برنامه موبایل باید روی کام نصب باشه.
2. اتصال به گوشی همانند تصویر 81 مقدور است.
3. بعضی امکانات این کامپوننت مثه دریافت دلیور با موبایل ممکن نیست و حتما نیاز به GSM مودم دارید.
4.برای ارسال گروهی باید کد نویسی کنید هیچ کامپوننتی این امکان را نداره.
سوالی بود در خدمتم 
من از این کامپوننت به خوبی جواب گرفتم..

----------


## vahidhassani68

سلام
منظورم همون com بود
آخه کاربر مبتدی که تا حالا 5بار هم کامپیوتر به خودش ندیده چه میدونه com چیه
البته راهی هم پیدا  نکردم چون طرف اگه جای پورت رو عوض کنه اون هم عوض میشه.

----------


## vahidhassani68

> ممنون از راهنمائیتان 
> اگه یک ویندوز اپلیکیشن وابسته به سیستم وب داشته باشم برای اس ام اس، انوقت تنها مشکل دریافت درخواست هاست. برای این راهی پیشنهاد می کنید؟


 البته در حضور بزرگان نظر دادن بی ادبیست اما بنده این جسرات را با اجازه می کنم
اگر واقعا Win App باشه با مودم جی اس ام مشه اس ام اس ارسال کرد، و نیازی به سرور اس ام اس نیست.

----------


## reuonis

> البته در حضور بزرگان نظر دادن بی ادبیست اما بنده این جسرات را با اجازه می کنم
> اگر واقعا Win App باشه با مودم جی اس ام مشه اس ام اس ارسال کرد، و نیازی به سرور اس ام اس نیست.


 من منظورم این بود که برای درخواست های کاربران که باید مداوم کنترل کنیم که درخواستی برای اس ام اس هست که آنرا انجام دهیم. البته می دونم که این مبحث به اینجا مربوط نیست اما اگر میشه اینجا پاسخ بدبد

----------


## vahidhassani68

> من منظورم این بود که برای درخواست های کاربران که باید مداوم کنترل کنیم که درخواستی برای اس ام اس هست که آنرا انجام دهیم. البته می دونم که این مبحث به اینجا مربوط نیست اما اگر میشه اینجا پاسخ بدبد


من خواستم این موضوع رو تو پست قبلیم بگو اما تردید کردم اما الان دیگه فکر می کنم به یقین تبدیل شد.
ببین این جمله شما با Win app خیلی فرق داره بحث کلایت سرور وقتی پیش میاد یعنی شما دیگه از Win خارج شدید شما دیگه نمیدونید طرف داره ار مک استفاده میکنه یا چیزه دیگه.
اما اگه الزاما شما می خواید با Wep APP تون اس ام اس ارسال کنید اونم با مودم جی اس ام "میشه انجام داد" اما اگر سرور کامپیوتر مشخص خودتون باشه یعنی اینترات یا تحت شبکه لوکال باشه.
اما سوال راجع به چک کردن درخواست کاربران خیلی کلیه اما اگه بخوایم کلی جواب بدیم یه درخواستی کلاینت از سرور می کنه اگه اون در خواست پرمیژن داشت اس ام اس ارسال می شه، یا هر درخواست دیگری.
هر سوالی بود بپرس و مطرح کن شاید کلا من اشتباه کنم.

----------


## بني حسيني

اين نرم افزار در شهر قم با قيمت 8500 تومان به فروش مي رسه با قابليتهاي زير در ضمن نسخه جديد اون كه از طريق وب سرويس ارسال اس ام اس ميكنه با نرخ 19000 تومان وجود داره. نسخه اولي هم از طريق گوشي هم از طريق جي ام اس مودم اس ام اس رو ارسال مي كنه و تو سه تا سيستم هم ميشه نصب كرد.

----------


## ProgramerWinWeb

سلام دوستان عزیز 
ممنون از همه کارهایی که واسه ارتقای این تایپیک انجام دادین
من خودم یک نرم افزار با قابلیت ارسال گروهی زمانبدی شده و چند کار دیگه باGSMcomunicationساختم اما مشکل در خواندن محتوای اس ام اس برای سیسیتم نظر سنجی و همچنین ارسال پیام بیش از دو صفحه داشتم از صحبت هایی که در این تایپیک شد فهمیدم Kylix این مشکلهارو نداره و از دوستان میخوام که نسخه کرک شده وبدون مشکلش رو واسم بذارن (نسخه ای که در ارسال  پیام سایت سازنده کامپونت رو نذاره و هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشه )
با تشکر از بچه های برنامه نویس

مشک آن نیست که عطار بگوید         مشک آن است که خود ببوید

----------


## reuonis

> اين نرم افزار در شهر قم با قيمت 8500 تومان به فروش مي رسه با قابليتهاي زير در ضمن نسخه جديد اون كه از طريق وب سرويس ارسال اس ام اس ميكنه با نرخ 19000 تومان وجود داره. نسخه اولي هم از طريق گوشي هم از طريق جي ام اس مودم اس ام اس رو ارسال مي كنه و تو سه تا سيستم هم ميشه نصب كرد.


میشه در مورد امکانات وب سرویسش بیشتر توضیح بدید و اینکه از کجا میشه خرید؟ ممنون میشم

----------


## ostovarit

امسال در نمایشگاه الکامپ یک نرم افزار ارسال پیامک رو دیدم که امکانی رو داشت وقتی پیامک رو ارسال میکرد و به دست مخاطب می رسید پیامک به طور اتوماتیک باز می شد ( اسم این خصوصیت رو گذاشته بود پیامک جادویی!) ... برای نمونه برام یک پیامک فرستاد و پیامک پس از دریافت روی گوشیم بازشد ... از دوستان کسی میدونه پیامک هایی که به صورت اتوماتیک باز میشن چه خصوصیتی دارن و چطور فرستاده می شن؟

----------


## unknown.unforgiven

> امسال در نمایشگاه الکامپ یک نرم افزار ارسال پیامک رو دیدم که امکانی رو داشت وقتی پیامک رو ارسال میکرد و به دست مخاطب می رسید پیامک به طور اتوماتیک باز می شد ( اسم این خصوصیت رو گذاشته بود پیامک جادویی!) ... برای نمونه برام یک پیامک فرستاد و پیامک پس از دریافت روی گوشیم بازشد ... از دوستان کسی میدونه پیامک هایی که به صورت اتوماتیک باز میشن چه خصوصیتی دارن و چطور فرستاده می شن؟


سلام
به این جور پیامک ها flash message میگن. ویژگی ای که این پیامک ها رو از بقیه پیامک ها جدا میکنه کلاسشه. این پیامکا رو کلاس 0 ارسال میشن. کلاس پیامک رو میتونی روی کد PDU تعریف کنی. متاسفانه من در جریان این تاپیک نیستم و نمیدونم که با چه سیستمی و با چه دستگاه هایی پیامک ارسال میکنید، به خاطر همین نمیدونم تونستم راهنماییت بکنم یا نه. باز اگه سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام
> به این جور پیامک ها flash message میگن. ویژگی ای که این پیامک ها رو از بقیه پیامک ها جدا میکنه کلاسشه. این پیامکا رو کلاس 0 ارسال میشن. کلاس پیامک رو میتونی روی کد PDU تعریف کنی. متاسفانه من در جریان این تاپیک نیستم و نمیدونم که با چه سیستمی و با چه دستگاه هایی پیامک ارسال میکنید، به خاطر همین نمیدونم تونستم راهنماییت بکنم یا نه. باز اگه سوالی بود در خدمتم


ممنون از راهنماییت جوابم رو گرفتم
 سوالی که برام پیش اومد کلاس پیامک هست که بهش اشاره کردی این کلاس بندی به چه صورته و منظور از کلاس 0 چیه؟ در مورد PDU هم باهاش بر خورد کرده بودم ولی نمیدونستم چی هست اگر توضیحی بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## unknown.unforgiven

.(Class 0: Indicates that this message is to be displayed on the MS immediately and a message delivery report is to be sent back to the SC. The message does not have to be saved in the MS or on the SIM card (unless selected to do so by the mobile user
.(Class 1: Indicates that this message is to be stored in the MS memory or the SIM card (depending on memory availability
.Class 2: This message class is Phase 2 specific and carries SIM card data. The SIM card data must be successfully transferred prior to sending acknowledgement to the SC. An error message will be sent to the SC if this transmission is not possible
.Class 3: Indicates that this message will be forwarded from the receiving entity to an external device. The delivery acknowledgement will be sent to the SC regardless of whether or not the message was forwarded to the external device

PDU یه جور سیستم برقراری ارتباط کاربر با ماژول GSM هستش که همه ی گوشیا ساپورتش میکنن. یه جور سیستم دیگه واسه برقراری ارتباط هست که بهش میگن text. تکنولوژی text فقط تو یه سری از گوشیا هست. تو سیستم text برای اینکه پیامک بزنی همه چیو تایپ میکنی ولی تو PDU باید تبدیل به کد Hex بکنی که دردسرش زیاده ولی همه کار رو خودت میکنی. با وجود اینکه PDU دردسرش بیشتر از textه ولی سرعتش بیشتره، چون خود سیستم text اول تبدیل میشه به PDU و پردازنده با استفاده از کد PDU پیامک رو نشون میده. با سیستم text تا حالا کار نکردم، به خاطر همین راجبش نمیتونم توضیح بدم. دو تا لینک برات گذاشتم، یکیش توضیحات کلی کد PDUه یکیشم یه سیستم مولد کد PDU Converter) PDU).
توضیحات PDU
مولد کد PDU
باز اگه سوالی داشتید بفرمایید

----------


## mahdi14694

با سلام.
دوستان من به یه مشکل بر خوردم. من یه سیم کارت ایرانسل تو مودم GSM گذاشتم اس ام اس رو با این کد هایی که دوستان گذاشته بودند گرفتم اما مشکل من اینه که چطور باید سیم کارت ایرانسل رو از طریق کد شارژ کنم؟
مرسی

----------


## 8611670474

دوستان واقعا ببخشد.اصلا قصد توهین ندارم.ولی تاپیک اصلا مفید نیست.

خواهشمندم هدفمندتر پست بدید.

لاقل 5 تا پست بود که میگفتین kylix با نوکیا کار میکنه ، کار نمیکنه.

1.هیچ کدوم از کامپوننت هایی که موجود هستند و کدهایی که خودمون مینویسیم ، نمیتونن از نوکیا (همه مدل هل ، مگر اینکه خلافش ثابت بشه) پیام دریافت کنند.
ولی تا اینجا که من کار کردم ، هیچ مشکلی در ارسال نبود.
دریافت پیام از روی نوکیا ، مثل این میمونه که میخوای امنیت ان گوشی دور بزنی.اگه pc suit  میتونه دریافت کنه ، نا سلامتی خود نوکیا عرضش کرده.

2.برخی از قابلیت های kylix :

ارسال پیام فارسی
دریافت پیام
ارسال flash sms
نمایش پیام تحویل پیام
گرفتن اطلاعات سخت افزار ( گوشی ، Gsm)

من با logiccode sms هم کار کردم که خیلی خوبه.

بازم میکم ، اصلا قصد توهین ، تمسخر ندارم.

----------


## ostovarit

> دوستان واقعا ببخشد.اصلا قصد توهین ندارم.ولی تاپیک اصلا مفید نیست.


از تذکرتون ممنونم ... ولی لازم به این نکته توجه کنید که من به شخصه روز اول که این تاپیک رو زدم اطلاعاتی در این مورد نداشتم پس پرسیدن سوالات سطح پایین یا تکرار سوالات (در یک تاپیک) تا به جواب برسه طبیعیه ... نکته دیگه اینکه در پست اول این تاپیک خلاصه مطالب مفید ارسال شده  توسط کاربران ذکر شده ... دوستان زیادی هم از این تاپیک استفاده کردن میتونید پستاشون رو همینجا بخونید ... دو نکته ای هم که شما ذکر کردی مطالب تکراری بود که در تاپیک سرش بحث شده ... امیدوارم در آینده پست های مفیدی از شما داشته باشیم ... 

با تشکر

----------


## 8611670474

این کامپوننت logiccode gsm sms activex dll 3.3 hsj.

بعد نصب samplesh هم نصب میشه.کار باهاشم آسونه.حالشو ببرین.


Logiccode GSM SMS ActiveX Dll 3.3.part3.rar
Logiccode GSM SMS ActiveX Dll 3.3.part2.rar
Logiccode GSM SMS ActiveX Dll 3.3.part1.rar

----------


## ostovarit

تا اینجا به بررسی روش های ارسال و دریافت پیامک از طریق گوشی همراه و مودم های GSM پرداختیم و کامپوننت هایی رو بررسی کردیم ...
حالا از دوستانی که تجربه ای در مورد ارسال و دریافت پیامک از طریق وب دارند تقاضا دارم توضیحات و نمونه کدی در این رابطه به تاپیک اضافه کنند ...
(البته توضیحاتی در پست های اول ارائه شد اما بسیار کم به این موضوع پرداخته شده)
با تشکر

----------


## bad_lucky

ببخشید که پست بی ربط میدم .

یه سوال مبتدیانه داشتم ازتون .

وقتی دستور send کامپوننت کایلیکس رو تو یه حلقه for میندازم برای ارسال پیامک گروهی ، فقط اولین پیامک ارسال میشه و بقیه با پیغام phone busy مواجه میشه و ارسال متوقف میشه .

برای این مشکل باید چکار کرد ؟

شما چطور هماهنگ میکنین که تا وقتی اولی ارسال نشد ، دومی ارسال نشه ؟
یه سوال دیگه ، اونت دلیوری کایلیکس چرا با گوشی سونی اریکسون کار نمیکنه ؟

ممنون

----------


## ostovarit

> ببخشید که پست بی ربط میدم .
> یه سوال مبتدیانه داشتم ازتون .
> وقتی دستور send کامپوننت کایلیکس رو تو یه حلقه for میندازم برای ارسال پیامک گروهی ، فقط اولین پیامک ارسال میشه و بقیه با پیغام phone busy مواجه میشه و ارسال متوقف میشه .
> برای این مشکل باید چکار کرد ؟
> شما چطور هماهنگ میکنین که تا وقتی اولی ارسال نشد ، دومی ارسال نشه ؟
> یه سوال دیگه ، اونت دلیوری کایلیکس چرا با گوشی سونی اریکسون کار نمیکنه ؟
> ممنون


خود کیلیکس یک پراپرتی برای وقفه بین ارسال ها داره ... فک میکنم این بود:

            axKylixSMS.SendInterval = int.Parse(txtSendInterval.Text);

----------


## bad_lucky

> خود کیلیکس یک پراپرتی برای وقفه بین ارسال ها داره ... فک میکنم این بود:
> 
> axKylixSMS.SendInterval = int.Parse(txtSendInterval.Text);


خوب معمول باید چند باشه ،مثلا برای ارسال 300 تا پیامک ؟

----------


## ostovarit

> خوب معمول باید چند باشه ،مثلا برای ارسال 300 تا پیامک ؟


 تست کنید ... تعداد پیامک مهم نیست ... بیشتر از یکی که میخواید بفرستید باید بین ارسال ها وقفه بندازید ... مثلا فکر میکنم 4-7 واحد کافیه

----------


## mahdi14694

سلام
من سورس دی ال ال mCORE  رو گیر آوردم. کی می تونه این چند تا اررورش رو درست کنه؟

----------


## ahrimaneahurai

دوستان من همه dll هایی که پذاشته بودید رو با گوشی خودم که سامسونگ کربی هست امتحان کردم 
inbox گوشی رو نمی تونستن بخونن اما sms می فرستادن
کسی نمی دونه برای این گوشی ها باید چیکار کرد ؟

----------


## ahrimaneahurai

دوستان من از axKylixSMS دارم استفاده می کنم اما توی تمام  خط های زیر خطای زیر رو میده
axKylixSMS.RegisterName = "000000000000000";
                axKylixSMS.RegisterCode = "000000000000000000000000000000000000000000";
                axKylixSMS.PINCode = PINCode.Text;
                axKylixSMS.ConnectionMode = cmbMode.SelectedIndex + 1;
                axKylixSMS.ConnectionProtocol = cmbProtocol.SelectedIndex + 1;
                axKylixSMS.ConnectionParameter = cboPort.Text + ", " + cboBaudRate.Text;
                if (axKylixSMS.Connect() != 1)
                    axKylixSMS.GetLastError(1);
                else
                {
                    btnConnect.Enabled = false;
                    btnDisconnect.Enabled = true;
                    RefreshInfo();
                }

خطا :
Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

----------


## Mahbod Rad

چند سطر بالاتر فاصله بین دو ارسال را 4 تا 7 گفته بودید.
ما در مورد زمانهای در کامپوننت کایلیکس دو زمان داریم اولی زمان بین دو ارسال است که میتواند بین 1 تا 3 ثانیه باشد و دومی تایم اوت ارسال است که میتواند حداکثر 30 ثانیه باشد
کایلیکس در گرفات دلیوری کمی مشکل دارد مخصوصاً زمانی که ارسال گروهی یا انبوه دارید برای رفع این مشکل خودش پیشنهاد کرده است در حالتی که ارسال انبوه دارید زمان بین دو ارسال را روی سه ثانیه بگذارید و این یعنی اگر شما در یک ارسال 1000 عددی پیامک بخواهید دلیوری هم داشته باشید 3000 ثانیه را از دست میدهید و زمان ارسال بیشتر!
من توضیحات بیشتر را داخل سایتم به آدرس زیر گذاشته ام که میتوانید ملاحظه کنید
www.abshar-system.ir
در ضمن یک برنامه مدیریت ارسال و دریافت پیامک با نام قاصدک هم در سایت قرارداده ام که به رایگان میتوانید دانلود کنید و استفاده کنید حداقلش اینه که برای نوشتن نرم افزارهای ارسال و دریافت پیامک ایده های خوبی به شما میدهد. این برنامه ها هم از Kylix  و Mcore استفاده کرده اند

----------


## system32

دوست من سلام:

برنامه ای که برایتان ضمیمه کرده ام بوسیله مودم GSM کار ارسال و دریافت پیام را بر عهده دارد امیدوارم مفید واقع گردد.

----------


## nathan

دوستان ضمن خسته نباشيد به همه شما عزيان يك برنامه ارسال پيامك نوشتم كه در اون دچار مشكل عجيبي شده! در اين سيستم ارسال تكي هيچ مشكلي نداره اگر هم گروهي تعداد زير 20 عدد باشه باز هم مشكلي نداره اما وقتي مي خوايم مثلا! بك ارسال 100 تايي داشته باشيم به طور متوسط 20 پيامك كه ارسال شد يكدفعه سيستم خطاي :
Access to port 'COM4' is denied 
رو مي ده و به هيچ صراطي هم مستقيم نيست مگر اينكه يك بار مودم را جدا كنيد و برنامه رو دوباره اجرا كنيد.
مدل مودممن هم SimCom Simm600 از نوع Usb هستش. اگر كسي مي تونه راهنمائي بكنه خواهش مي كنم يه كمكي بكنه آبروم بدجوردر خطره!!!!

----------


## simorgh-hossein

سلام به همه دوستان !
بچه ها من با ارسال پيامك توي يك فرم #C مشكلي ندارم !  :بوس: 
فقط مي خواستم بدونم چطوري ميشه كامپوننت كايليكس رو توي فرم اصلي قرار دارد و از ساير فرم ها اونو كنترل كرد ؟  :متفکر: 
ممنون ميشم اگه يه سورس كدي و يا توضيحي در اين باره بدين !  :تشویق: 
ممنون !

----------


## bad_lucky

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز .

به یه مشکلی برخوردم که نمیدونم از کجاست .

من یه مودم waveCom خریدم ولی وقتی درایورش رو نصب میکنم ، تو phone & modem شماره پورتش رو ثبت نمیکنه !
ولی تو Device Manager مودم شناخته شده و پورت شماره 4 به اون اختصاص داده شده ولی با این پ.رت به مودم کانکت نمیشه !
چکار کنم مشکل از کجاست ؟ 

یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم .برای ارتباط با جی اس ام مودم کامپوننت GSMCommunication خوبه ارسال و دریافت مشکل نداره ؟

----------


## nathan

دوستان كسي نظري نداره كمكي نمي كنه؟

----------


## majid.gymnast

با سلام
دوستان چند تا سوال اساسی داشتم لطف کنید کمکم کنید:
1- آیا با کامپوننت mcore میشه mms فرستاد؟
2- آیا با mcore میشه sms,mms وب سروری فرستاد؟
3- آیا با mcore میشه تلفن زد؟(تلفن گویا)
اگه میشه دوستان اگه میتونید یه نمونه بزارید تا استفاده کنیم و اگه نمیشه بگید باید با چه کامپوننتی استفاده کرد وباید از کجا تهییه کنیم؟

----------


## Mahbod Rad

> دوستان ضمن خسته نباشيد به همه شما عزيان يك برنامه ارسال پيامك نوشتم كه در اون دچار مشكل عجيبي شده! در اين سيستم ارسال تكي هيچ مشكلي نداره اگر هم گروهي تعداد زير 20 عدد باشه باز هم مشكلي نداره اما وقتي مي خوايم مثلا! بك ارسال 100 تايي داشته باشيم به طور متوسط 20 پيامك كه ارسال شد يكدفعه سيستم خطاي :
> Access to port 'COM4' is denied 
> رو مي ده و به هيچ صراطي هم مستقيم نيست مگر اينكه يك بار مودم را جدا كنيد و برنامه رو دوباره اجرا كنيد.
> مدل مودممن هم SimCom Simm600 از نوع Usb هستش. اگر كسي مي تونه راهنمائي بكنه خواهش مي كنم يه كمكي بكنه آبروم بدجوردر خطره!!!!


 
سلام 
ارسال ها در مودم ها به صورت تکی انجام میشود و وقتی که شما بتوانید یک پیام را ارسال کنید پس 1000 پیام را هم میتوانید پشت سر هم ارسال کنید.
1- این خطا هم به نظر ربطی به نرم افزار شما ندارد اگر میتوانید نرم افزارتان را با یک مودم یا گوشی دیگر تست کنید.
2- در بعضی سیمکارتها مثل ایرانسل خدمات اعلام هزینه را برای مشترکین ارائه میدهند اگر از این خدمات استفاده میکنید آن را کنسل کنید چون در یک زمان هم سیمکارت شما میخواهد فرایند ارسال را انجام دهد  هم میخواهد گزارشات باقی مانده اعتبار را به شما نشان دهد و این با خیابان یک طرفه مخابرات که در هر زمان فقط میتواند یک کار انجام دهد سازگار نیست
3- اگر از دلیوری استفاده میکنید آن را کنسل کنید و دوباره تست کنید گرفتن دلیوری هم مانند همین موضوع شماره 2 است
4- بررسی کنید ببینید سیمکارت شما چندتا جای دریافت اس ام اس دارد این موضوع کمک میکند که صحت دو بند فوق را بررسی کنید
5- اگر میتوانید بین ارسال پیامهای تکتان یک تاخیری ایجاد کنید این زمان به سیستم فرصت نفس کشیدن و نشان دادن پیامهای دریافتی را میدهد
6- به سایت زیر بروید و در قسمت نرم افزار پیام رسان، قاصدک ساده را دانلود کنید و تست کنید به این روش میتوانید دستگاهتان را با یک نرم افزار دیگر هم تست کرده باشید. قاصدک ساده با کامپوننت Mcore نوشته شده است
www.Abshar-System.ir
اگر مشکلی بود شماره مستقیم من در سایت فوق وجود دارد که میتوانید مطالب را پیگیری کنید

----------


## Mahbod Rad

[QUOTE=bad_lucky;1207346]با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز .

به یه مشکلی برخوردم که نمیدونم از کجاست .

من یه مودم waveCom خریدم ولی وقتی درایورش رو نصب میکنم ، تو phone & modem شماره پورتش رو ثبت نمیکنه !
ولی تو Device Manager مودم شناخته شده و پورت شماره 4 به اون اختصاص داده شده ولی با این پ.رت به مودم کانکت نمیشه !
چکار کنم مشکل از کجاست ؟ .....

سلام 
BudRate های مختلف را تست کن از 4800 تا 115200
معمولی هاش 19200 و 115200 است

----------


## Mahbod Rad

> سلام به همه دوستان !
> بچه ها من با ارسال پيامك توي يك فرم #C مشكلي ندارم ! 
> فقط مي خواستم بدونم چطوري ميشه كامپوننت كايليكس رو توي فرم اصلي قرار دارد و از ساير فرم ها اونو كنترل كرد ؟ 
> ممنون ميشم اگه يه سورس كدي و يا توضيحي در اين باره بدين ! 
> ممنون !


سلام
چرا میخواهی همه را داخل فرم اصلی قرار بدی؟
همانطور که کامپوننت را آن فرم قرارداده ای متوانی در فرم اصلی هم قرار دهی!
پیشنهاد میکنم اینکار را نکنی یک فرم را برای اینکار در نظر بگیر و آن فرم را موتور ارسال و دریافت کن
دستورهای ارسال و دریافت را هم داخل یک Thread قرار بده تا در هنگام ارسال و دریافت برنامه ات هنگ نکنه

----------


## Mahbod Rad

*نقل قول: ارسال SMS به وسیله گوشی ... مودم ... اینترنت* 

با سلام
دوستان چند تا سوال اساسی داشتم لطف کنید کمکم کنید:
1- آیا با کامپوننت mcore میشه mms فرستاد؟
2- آیا با mcore میشه sms,mms وب سروری فرستاد؟
3- آیا با mcore میشه تلفن زد؟(تلفن گویا)
اگه میشه دوستان اگه میتونید یه نمونه بزارید تا استفاده کنیم و اگه نمیشه بگید باید با چه کامپوننتی استفاده کرد وباید از کجا تهییه کنیم؟

سلام
من با Mcore 1.6 امتحان کردم
1- ام ام اس نمیتونی بفرستی
2- با ام کور دات نت میتونی هم ام ام اس و هم اس ام اس بفرستی
3- با ام کور 1.6 نمیتونی تماس بگیری و نمیتونی شارژ سیمکارت را بخونی و نمیتونی سیمکارتت را مستقیماً شارژ کنی
4- ام کور یک محیط شبیه هایپر ترمینال داره که میتونی بعضی از کارهای بالا را به صورت مستقیم با دستورات AT انجام بدی

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان بنظر من از هم بهتر 
KylixSMS

----------


## mahziar

چند نفر از دوستان با پیام خصوصی از من نحوه ارسال long SMS (پیامک چند صفحه ای ) با استفاده از کامپوننت GSM Communication رو سوال کرده بودند که نحوه انجام این کارو در زیر توضیح میدم :

بجای تعریف متغیر pdu از نوع SmsSubmitPdu باید اونو از نوع OutgoingSmsPdu[] تعریف کرد :


OutgoingSmsPdu[] pdus;
بجای :

SmsSubmitPdu pdu;
و برای  مقدار دهی کردن این متغیر ساخته شده هم بجای :

pdu = new SmsSubmitPdu(messagetext, PhoneNumber.Text, dcs);
باید از :برای پیامک فارسی



pdus = GsmComm.PduConverter.SmartMessaging.SmartMessageFa  ctory.CreateConcatUnicodeTextMessage(messagetext, PhoneNumber.Text);

و از :


                     pdus = GsmComm.PduConverter.SmartMessaging.SmartMessageFa  ctory.CreateConcatTextMessage(messagetext1, textBox8.Text);
 برای پیامک انگلیسی استفاده کرد .

جهت ارسال این Pdus هم کافیه بجای دستور :


CommSetting.comm.SendMessage(pdu);
از دستورات : 


foreach (OutgoingSmsPdu pdu in pdus)
                    {
                        CommSetting.comm.SendMessage(pdu);
                    }
استفاده بشه .

با این کار ، با این که هر خونه آرایه بصورت مجزا ارسال میشه ، اما در گوشی مخاطب بصورت پیوسته و در قالب یک پیامک دریافت میشه .

----------


## majid.gymnast

با سلام
دوستان چند تا سوال اساسی داشتم لطف کنید کمکم کنید:
1- آیا با کامپوننت mcore میشه mms فرستاد؟
2- آیا با mcore میشه sms,mms وب سروری فرستاد؟
3- آیا با mcore میشه تلفن زد؟(تلفن گویا)
دوستان باتشکر ولی سوال زیر روکسی جواب نداد
اگه میشه دوستان اگه میتونید یه نمونه بزارید تا استفاده کنیم و اگه نمیشه بگید باید با چه کامپوننتی استفاده کرد وباید از کجا تهییه کنیم؟

----------


## mahziar

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز:

به درخواست دوست خوبم جناب ostovarit و در جهت پر بارتر شدن این تاپیک ، قصد دارم  تو چندتا پست ، امکانات بیشتری از کامپوننت GSM Communication رو برای دوستان معرفی کنم .

*خواندن دفترچه تلفن سیم کارت  :
*
PhonebookEntry[] phoneBooks = CommSetting.comm.GetPhonebook(PhoneStorageType.Sim  );
                    foreach (PhonebookEntry phoneBook in phoneBooks)
   {
//ذخیره دو مقدار زیر در بانک یا ...
phoneBook.Number و phoneBook.Text
                    }

*
حذف دفترچه تلفن سیم کارت* بصورت تکی:


CommSetting.comm.DeletePhonebookEntry(Index, PhoneStorageType.Sim);



*حذف دفترچه تلفن سیم کارت* بصورت یکجا :


CommSetting.comm.DeleteAllPhonebookEntries(PhoneSt  orageType.Sim);


*جستجو در دفترچه تلفن سیم کارت :*


PhonebookEntry[] phoneBooks = CommSetting.comm.FindPhonebookEntries(FindText, PhoneStorageType.Sim);
foreach (PhonebookEntry phoneBook in phoneBooks)
   {
//ذخیره دو مقدار زیر در بانک یا ...
phoneBook.Number و phoneBook.Text
                    }

----------


## jigily

> این هم یک نمونه از GSM Communication .... با GSM مودم تونستم باهاش ارسال کنم اما دریافت ها رو نمایش نداد ... با گوشی نوکیا هم وصل نمیشه نه ارسال نه دریافت ... فارسی ساپورت میکنه ... اما دلیوری در کار نبود!


dll كجاست؟

----------


## sg.programmer

چه جوری میشه با thread و kylix اس ام اس ازسال کرد
زمان استراحت برای هر ارسال چند باشه

----------


## ostovarit

> چه جوری میشه با thread و kylix اس ام اس ازسال کرد
> زمان استراحت برای هر ارسال چند باشه


نیازی به تعریف ترد نیست ... خود کیلیکس تو پراپرتی هاش امکان وقفه انداختن داره ... تو پست های قبلی گفتم

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> [/CODE]
> 
> *جستجو در دفترچه تلفن سیم کارت :*
> 
> 
> PhonebookEntry[] phoneBooks = CommSetting.comm.FindPhonebookEntries(FindText, PhoneStorageType.Sim);
> foreach (PhonebookEntry phoneBook in phoneBooks)
>    {
> //ذخیره دو مقدار زیر در بانک یا ...
> ...


  سلام دوست خوب با تشكر از شما امكان داره يك نمونه براي اين قسمت قرار بديد كه اطلاعات داخل يك گريد نشون بده؟

----------


## jigily

با kylix بوسيله گوشي نوكيا اسمس فرستاد اما نخوند ..
گوشي سامسونگ اصلا با kylix كانكت هم نميشه.. اما با gsmcomm وصل ميشه اما بازم اسمس نميخونه؟بايد چكار كنم..  :ناراحت:

----------


## mahziar

> با kylix بوسيله گوشي نوكيا اسمس فرستاد اما نخوند ..
> گوشي سامسونگ اصلا با kylix كانكت هم نميشه.. اما با gsmcomm وصل ميشه اما بازم اسمس نميخونه؟بايد چكار كنم..



سلام 

این فایل exe یه پکیج از فایل های راه انداز ، 60 ، 70 مدل گوشی و جی اس ام مودم هست که خیلی کار راه اندازه و با نصب کردن اون هر گوشی یا مودمی رو کانکت کنی ویندوز خودش بصورت خودکار اونو میشناسه .

گوشی های سامسونگ وقتی این شکلی کانکت میشن تو بیشتر مدل هاش (که من u600 , u700 ,e250 رو چک کردم ) میشه هم ارسال و هم دریافت حتی با  kylix  هم داشت .

اگه توضیحات فایل رو هم که نوع گوشی ها و مودم هارو توضیح داده پیدا کنم همینجا قرار میدم .
GPG_UNI_DRIVER_V1.02.part1.rar

----------


## mahziar

> سلام دوست خوب با تشكر از شما امكان داره يك نمونه براي اين قسمت قرار بديد كه اطلاعات داخل يك گريد نشون بده؟


فقط کافیه از دستور add یا insert استفاده کنی تو گرید ویو .

اگه شکل دستور رو بلد نیستی برات بنویسم ؟

----------


## mahziar

خوب اینم توضیحات فایل :
درایور گوشی ها و مودم های :

3G PC UI Interface
6218 USB Modem Driver
Accessories Interface
ADL  Flashing Engine AVALON Generic
ADL Flashing Engine AVALON  Parent
AdvanceBox Programming Port
AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher
Aladdin  HASP Key
Aladdin USB Key
Android Bootloader Interface
Apple iPod USB  Driver
Apple Mobile Device USB Driver
Apple Recovery (DFU) USB  Driver
Apple Recovery (iBoot) USB Driver
ATK0110 ACPI  UTILITY
BenQ-EF82
BenQ-S80_WCDMA_Handset_Drivers_v2701
BenQ-S80_WCDMA_Handset_Drivers_v2703
BenQ-S82_BenQWCDMAInstaller
Blackberry  Handheld
BlackBerry Smartphone
Communications Class - Control  Interface
Communications Class - Data Interface
CruiserTeam Universal  Cable UC-10
Cyclone Box
Data Logging MCU Interface
Dream Box
EDGE  MODEMN
EF82
e-gate Smart Card
e-gate USB Smart Card
e-gate USB Smart  card reader
e-gate Virtual Reader Enumerator
Fighter USB Composite  Device
Flash Loader utility
Generic Flash Device
GriffinTeam Virtual  COM
High Precision Event Timer
HTC Diagnostic Interface
HTC Touch Pro2  T7373
INQ1 Diagnostics Interface
INQ1 NMEA Device
INQ1 PCSYNC  Device
INQ1 USB Modem
JAF FLASHER INTERFACE
JAF Port
LGE  Mobile
LGE Mobile Composite USB Device
LGE Mobile USB Modem
LGE Mobile  USB Serial Port
LGE Mobile USB WMC Data Modem
LGE Mobile USB WMC Device  Management
LGE Mobile USB WMC Ethernet (NDIS 5)
LGE Mobile USB WMC  Ethernet (WDM)
LGE Mobile USB WMC Modem
LGE Mobile USB WMC OBEX  Interface
LOCOSTO Flash Interface
Microsoft Windows Mobile Remote  Adapter
Mobile Adapter - Modem
Mobile Adapter - PC UI  Interface
Motorola Flash Interface
Motorola MTP Device
Motorola USB  Composite Device
Motorola USB Modem
Motorola USB Networking Driver
MSS  Box II Device (Driver v2.50.0)
MT-Box Flashing Interface
My HTC
NEC 338  USB Controller
NEC 338 USB IPL Port
NEC 616 USB Command Port
NEC 616  USB Controller
NEC 616 USB Modem
NEC 616 USB OBEX Port
NMP FLC-20  USB
Nokia USB
Nokia USB Generic
Nokia USB LCIF
Nokia USB  Modem
Nokia USB OBEX
Nokia 5130 XPressMusic USB
Nokia 5130 XPressMusic  USB Generic
Nokia 5130 XPressMusic USB LCIF
Nokia 5130 XPressMusic USB  Modem
Nokia 5130 XPressMusic USB OBEX
Nokia 5130 XPressMusic USB Phone  Parent
Nokia 5230 USB
Nokia 5230 USB Generic
Nokia 5230 USB  LCIF
Nokia 5230 USB Modem
Nokia 5230 USB OBEX
Nokia 5230 USB Phone  Parent
Nokia 5330 Mobile TV Edition USB
Nokia 5330 Mobile TV Edition USB  Generic
Nokia 5330 Mobile TV Edition USB LCIF
Nokia 5330 Mobile TV Edition  USB Modem
Nokia 5330 Mobile TV Edition USB OBEX
Nokia 5330 Mobile TV  Edition USB Phone Parent
Nokia 5610 XpressMusic USB
Nokia 5610 XpressMusic  USB Generic
Nokia 5610 XpressMusic USB LCIF
Nokia 5610 XpressMusic USB  Modem
Nokia 5610 XpressMusic USB OBEX
Nokia 5610 XpressMusic USB Phone  Parent
Nokia 5610d-1
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic USB
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic  USB Generic
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic USB LCIF
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic USB  Modem
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic USB OBEX
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic USB Phone  Parent
Nokia 6120 classic USB
Nokia 6120 classic USB Generic
Nokia 6120  classic USB LCIF
Nokia 6120 classic USB Modem
Nokia 6120 classic USB  OBEX
Nokia 6120 classic USB Phone Parent
Nokia 6220 classic USB  Generic
Nokia 6220 classic USB Phone Parent
Nokia 6303 classic  USB
Nokia 6303 classic USB Generic
Nokia 6303 classic USB LCIF
Nokia  6303 classic USB Modem
Nokia 6303 classic USB OBEX
Nokia 6303 classic USB  Phone Parent
Nokia 6303i classic USB
Nokia 6303i classic USB  Generic
Nokia 6303i classic USB LCIF
Nokia 6303i classic USB  Modem
Nokia 6303i classic USB OBEX
Nokia 6303i classic USB Phone  Parent
Nokia 6500 slide USB
Nokia 6500 slide USB Generic
Nokia 6500  slide USB LCIF
Nokia 6500 slide USB Modem
Nokia 6500 slide USB  OBEX
Nokia 6500 slide USB Phone Parent
Nokia 6600i slide USB
Nokia  6600i slide USB Generic
Nokia 6600i slide USB LCIF
Nokia 6600i slide USB  Modem
Nokia 6600i slide USB OBEX
Nokia 6600i slide USB Phone  Parent
Nokia 6700 classic USB
Nokia 6700 classic USB Generic
Nokia 6700  classic USB LCIF
Nokia 6700 classic USB Modem
Nokia 6700 classic USB  OBEX
Nokia 6700 classic USB Phone Parent
Nokia 6700 slide USB
Nokia  6700 slide USB Generic
Nokia 6700 slide USB LCIF
Nokia 6700 slide USB  Modem
Nokia 6700 slide USB OBEX
Nokia 6700 slide USB Phone Parent
Nokia  6790 slide USB
Nokia 6790 slide USB Generic
Nokia 6790 slide USB  LCIF
Nokia 6790 slide USB Modem
Nokia 6790 slide USB OBEX
Nokia 6790  slide USB Phone Parent
Nokia 7020 USB
Nokia 7020 USB Generic
Nokia 7020  USB LCIF
Nokia 7020 USB Modem
Nokia 7020 USB OBEX
Nokia 7020 USB Phone  Parent
Nokia 7230 USB
Nokia 7230 USB Generic
Nokia 7230 USB  LCIF
Nokia 7230 USB Modem
Nokia 7230 USB OBEX
Nokia 7230 USB Phone  Parent
Nokia 8800 Arte USB
Nokia 8800 Arte USB Generic
Nokia 8800 Arte  USB LCIF
Nokia 8800 Arte USB Modem
Nokia 8800 Arte USB OBEX
Nokia 8800  Arte USB Phone Parent
Nokia 8800e-1
Nokia BB5 ADL Loader USB  Generic
Nokia BB5 ADL Loader USB Phone Parent
Nokia C5-00 USB  Generic
Nokia C5-00 USB Phone Parent
Nokia C6-00 USB
Nokia C6-00 USB  Generic
Nokia C6-00 USB LCIF
Nokia C6-00 USB Modem
Nokia C6-00 USB  OBEX
Nokia C6-00 USB Phone Parent
Nokia N82
Nokia N82 USB
Nokia N82  USB Generic
Nokia N82 USB Modem
Nokia N82 USB OBEX
Nokia N82 USB Phone  Parent
Nokia N85 USB Generic
Nokia N85 USB Phone Parent
Nokia N86  USB
Nokia N86 USB Generic
Nokia N86 USB LCIF
Nokia N86 USB  Modem
Nokia N86 USB OBEX
Nokia N86 USB Phone Parent
Nokia N900 USB  Generic
Nokia N900 USB Modem
Nokia N900 USB OBEX
Nokia N900 USB Phone  Parent
Nokia N96
Nokia N96 USB
Nokia N96 USB Generic
Nokia N96 USB  LCIF
Nokia N96 USB OBEX
Nokia N96 USB Phone Parent
Nokia N97 mini  USB
Nokia N97 mini USB Generic
Nokia N97 mini USB LCIF
Nokia N97 mini  USB Modem
Nokia N97 mini USB OBEX
Nokia N97 mini USB Phone Parent
Nokia  N97 USB
Nokia N97 USB Generic
Nokia N97 USB LCIF
Nokia N97 USB  Modem
Nokia N97 USB OBEX
Nokia N97 USB Phone Parent
Nokia USB Flashing  Generic
Nokia USB Flashing Parent
Nokia USB Phone Parent
Nokia X3  USB
Nokia X3 USB Generic
Nokia X3 USB LCIF
Nokia X3 USB Modem
Nokia  X3 USB OBEX
Nokia X3 USB Phone Parent
Nokia X6-00 USB Generic
Nokia  X6-00 USB Phone Parent
NsPro Box
NsPro Converter
NsPro  Port
O2X4
ORT-JTAG
Prolific USB-to-Serial Bridge
Prolific  USB-to-Serial Comm Port
Prolific USB-to-Serial Comm Port (COM5)
Qualcomm  Diagnostics Interface 3197
Qualcomm Diagnostics Interface 6000
Qualcomm  NMEA Device
Qualcomm USB Modem 6000
RIFF BOX Control Port
RIFF BOX  Firmware Update Port
RIM Virtual Serial Port v2
RIM Virtual Serial Port v2  (COM14)
RIM Virtual Serial Port v2 (COM15)
RIM Virtual Serial Port v2  (COM30)
RIM Virtual Serial Port v2  (COM31)
S80_WCDMA_Handset_Drivers_v2701
S80_WCDMA_Handset_Drivers_v2703
S82_BenQWCDMAInstaller
SAMSUNG  Android Composite ADB Interface
SAMSUNG Android USB Composite  Device
SAMSUNG Android USB Modem
SAMSUNG Mobile Modem
SAMSUNG Mobile  USB Device
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Port
SAMSUNG USB  Composite Device
SAMSUNG USB Mobile Device
SAMSUNG USB Mobile Modem
SCI  USB2Serial
SEC SOC Test Board
SEMC Flash Device
Smart-Clip to USB  adapter
SMTi Device
Sony Ericsson Cable Emulation Bus
Sony Ericsson  Composite Device
Sony Ericsson Device 116
Sony Ericsson Device 116 USB WMC  Device Management
Sony Ericsson Device 116 USB WMC Data Modem
Sony  Ericsson Device 116 USB WMC Modem
Sony Ericsson Device 816
Sony Ericsson  Device 816 USB Ethernet Emulation (NDIS 5)
Sony Ericsson Device 816 USB  Ethernet Emulation (WDM)
Sony Ericsson Device 816 USB WMC Data Modem
Sony  Ericsson Device 816 USB WMC Device Management
Sony Ericsson Device 816 USB  WMC Modem
Sony Ericsson Device 816 USB WMC OBEX Interface
Sony Ericsson  Master Port
Sony Ericsson seehcri Control Device
Sony Ericsson Slave  Port
Sony Ericsson USB Flash
Sony Ericsson W950 Application Port
Sony  Ericsson W950 Composite Device
Sony Ericsson W950 PC-Connect  Controller
Sony Ericsson W950 USB Modem
Sony Ericsson X2 Diagnostics  Interface
Sony Ericsson X2 NMEA Device
Sony Ericsson X2 Software  Download
Sony Ericsson X2 USB Modem semdm
SphereGSM Fighter  Cable
Spider-BOX-USB_2007
Test Command Interface
UC-10 USB Composite  Device
UFSx Device, (c) SarasSoft
ULT Pro Device
ULT Pro  Port
Universal Box
UniversalBox
UniversalBox Nokia Device Driver
USB  - RS232 by Vygisoft
USB Flash Loader utility
USB FT SCR2000 Device
USB  FT SCR2000 Holder
USB Modem Driver
USB Root Hub
USB Serial  Converter
USB Serial Port
USB Serial Port by Vygisoft
USB Token  Device
USB Token Holder
UST Pro II Device
UST Pro II Port
V710 - 3G  Application Interface
V710 - 3G Modem
V710 - 3G PC UI Interface
Virtual  Serial Bus Enumerator
Virtual Serial Port on FLC-20 USB
Vodafone  902T
Vodafone 902T AT Command Port
Vodafone 902T Modem
Vodafone 902T  OBEX Port
Windows Mobile-based Device
Windows Mobile-based device  support
WinDriver
WL230USB Wireless B+G USB 2.0 Adapter
Z3X BOX Serial  Port
Z3X BOX Serial Port (COM4)
Z3X USB Serial Converter
ZTE Handset  Diagnostic Interface
ZTE Handset USB Modem
ZTE NMEA Device
And  .....................

که البته از 60 .70 تا گذشته و به 200 . 300 تا فکر کنم برسه !!!!!

----------


## jigily

> سلام 
> 
> این فایل exe یه پکیج از فایل های راه انداز ، 60 ، 70 مدل گوشی و جی اس ام مودم هست که خیلی کار راه اندازه و با نصب کردن اون هر گوشی یا مودمی رو کانکت کنی ویندوز خودش بصورت خودکار اونو میشناسه .
> 
> گوشی های سامسونگ وقتی این شکلی کانکت میشن تو بیشتر مدل هاش (که من u600 , u700 ,e250 رو چک کردم ) میشه هم ارسال و هم دریافت حتی با kylix هم داشت .
> 
> اگه توضیحات فایل رو هم که نوع گوشی ها و مودم هارو توضیح داده پیدا کنم همینجا قرار میدم .
> GPG_UNI_DRIVER_V1.02.part1.rar


باز مي كنم يك دكمه start داره ميزنه ولي اتفاق خاصي نميفته؟
بعد اون درايورهايي كه نوشتيد كجا بايد بكار ببرم؟ببخشيد متوجه نشدم.

----------


## mahziar

> باز مي كنم يك دكمه start داره ميزنه ولي اتفاق خاصي نميفته؟
> بعد اون درايورهايي كه نوشتيد كجا بايد بكار ببرم؟ببخشيد متوجه نشدم.


وقتی استارت رو میزنی میپره بیرون یا wait نشون داده میشه ؟

اگه میپره بیرون احتمالا انتی ویروست به اون گیر میده و نمیزاره اجرا بشه .

انتی ویروست رو غیر فعال کن بعد اجراش کن


وقتی فایل نصب بشه این لیستی که بالا گفتم به لیست پیش فرض خود ویندوز اضافه میشه و به محض اینکه گوشی رو وصل کنی ، خود ویندوز دستگاه رو میشناسه و تو قسمت  phone and modem پورت دستگاه رو  اضافه میکنه .

----------


## mahziar

فایل مثل اینکه تو ویندوز سون و سیستمهای 64 بیتی جواب نمیده !

البته منم تو سایتی که داون کرده بودم الان خوندم .

----------


## omn!a2

سلام

برای برنامه نویسی ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس کدام راه بهتره با دستورات AT یا استفاده از کامپوننت ها ؟ (برای EDGE Modem)

----------


## jigily

> فایل مثل اینکه تو ویندوز سون و سیستمهای 64 بیتی جواب نمیده !
> 
> البته منم تو سایتی که داون کرده بودم الان خوندم .


بايد چكار كنم پس؟

----------


## mahziar

> سلام
> 
> برای برنامه نویسی ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس کدام راه بهتره با دستورات AT یا استفاده از کامپوننت ها ؟ (برای EDGE Modem)


راه سریع ، آسون و بی دردسر استفاده از کامپوننت هاست ولی اگه میخوای یه نرم افزار حرفه ای بنویسی که هر تغییری که خواستی بدی (مثلا بعضی از کامپوننت ها دلیوری ندارن ، بعضی long sms نمیشه فرستاد و....)خوب بهتره از AT command ها استفاده کنی .

البته کار با دستورات AT command همچین هم آسون نیست ، یکی از دوستان میگفت برای اینکه با دستورات AT کار کنه نزدیک ششماه دنبال فراگیری نحوه استفاده از دستورات بوده .

تصمیم گیری با خودت !!!

----------


## mahziar

> بايد چكار كنم پس؟


بهترین راه اینه که مدل گوشی رو سرچ کنی و درایور اصلی خود گوشی رو (معمولا تو سایت های تعمیر موبایل بهتر پیدا میشه ) داون کنی و استفاده کنی .

منم تا جایی که بتونم کمکت میکنم 

درایور یو 700 و یو 600 سامسونگ:

http://uploaded.to/file/u8j08i

درایور e250,D900 سامسونگ :

http://www.mobileplaytime.co.uk/help/_SoftickPPP221_._exe_

----------


## jigily

من دو تا گوشي دستمه يكي nokia 5310 ..يكي ام samsung gt-s .. من pc suite اينهارو نصب كردم پپورت نوكيا ديگه معلوم نيست.. رو همه پورتها كانكت ميشه.. اما سامسونگ پورتش معلومه اما فقط با gsmcom كانكت شد و  فقط اسمس فرستاد.

----------


## mahziar

pc suite  گوشی های سامسونگ نمیدونم چه مشکلی داره که نمیتونی باهاش اس ام اس بخونی .

ولی درایور اصلی خود گوشی رو که از نت میگیری میشه باهاش دریافت هم داشت .

من تو یو600 ویو700 و ای 250 با pc suite نتونستم دریافت داشته باشم ولی درایور های بالا رو که گرفتم تونستم حتی با کایلیکس (که اصلا با سامسونگ سازگار نیست ) ارسال و دریافت داشته باشم .

----------


## omn!a2

سلام

خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون
خوب حالا من کامپوننتی میخوام که USSD داشته باشه یعنی هم میشه دستورات ussd رو فرستاد و هم میشه جوابش رو دریافت کرد مثل فرستادن رمز شارژ و دریافت جواب از شبکه

با تشکر

----------


## mahziar

> سلام
> 
> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون
> خوب حالا من کامپوننتی میخوام که USSD داشته باشه یعنی هم میشه دستورات ussd رو فرستاد و هم میشه جوابش رو دریافت کرد مثل فرستادن رمز شارژ و دریافت جواب از شبکه
> 
> با تشکر


کایلیکس این قابلیت رو داره ،اما فقط با مودم جواب میده و با گوشی این قابلیت وجود نداره .

----------


## jigily

نميدونم چكار كنم ديگه.. خيلي گشتم چيزي پيدا نكردم.. 
هر كدوم اين گوشي ها با يكي ازا ين كامپوننت ها وصل ميشن و فقط ارسال دارند..
بيخيال بشم؟ :گریه: 
دستورات at command چيه؟ فرقش چيه؟

----------


## mahziar

> نميدونم چكار كنم ديگه.. خيلي گشتم چيزي پيدا نكردم.. 
> هر كدوم اين گوشي ها با يكي ازا ين كامپوننت ها وصل ميشن و فقط ارسال دارند..
> بيخيال بشم؟


خوب اگه خیلی گیر هستی برای دریافت ، میتونی یه مودم جی اس ام ( از 50 هست به بالا ) تهیه کنی و با خیال راحت ،ارسال و دریافت،  USSD و... رو باهاش انجام بدی .

به همین راحتی !!!!! :لبخند گشاده!:  :خجالت:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## jigily

با تغيير در كد برنامه kylix داشت تونستم سامسونگ دريافت كنم اما نوكيا هنوز نشده..
حالا يك سوال ديگه توي اين برنامه نمونه كه kylix داره تو قسمت پورت داره at command . nokia fbus.nokia mbus اينها چيه؟

----------


## jigily

> خوب اگه خیلی گیر هستی برای دریافت ، میتونی یه مودم جی اس ام ( از 50 هست به بالا ) تهیه کنی و با خیال راحت ،ارسال و دریافت، USSD و... رو باهاش انجام بدی .
> 
> به همین راحتی !!!!!


اينهم حرفي هستش..اما خوب بايد برنامه با گوشي ام جواب بده...

----------


## mahziar

> اينهم حرفي هستش..اما خوب بايد برنامه با گوشي ام جواب بده...


اگه همه این تاپیک رو خونده باشی ، صدبار گفته شده ، بی دردسر ترین گوشی برای ارسال و دریافت و این که با همه کامپوننت ها کار کنه سونی اریکسونه

شما برنامتو با سونی اریکسون تست کن ، بعد به هرکی خواستی بفروشی شرط میکنی تو قرارداد که باید یا مودم بخره یا گوشی سونی اریکسون داشته باشه . بهمین راحتی!!!!!!

----------


## scorpion_sincity

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز

چطوری می تونم از طریق کامپوننت mcore دفترچه تلفن موبایل (لیست مخاطبین) را در بیارم؟؟


ممنون

----------


## mahziar

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز
> 
> چطوری می تونم از طریق کامپوننت mcore دفترچه تلفن موبایل (لیست مخاطبین) را در بیارم؟؟
> 
> 
> ممنون


تا اونجایی که من میدونم و تست کردم  mcore همچین قابلیتی نداره

----------


## jigily

كتابخانه gsm comm را كسي داره بزاره هرچي ميگردم نميتونم پيداش كنم..
نميدونم kylix چه مشكلي پيدا كرده موقع خوندن اسمس ها (گوشي سوني اريكسون دارم) از قسمت readallsams(0) ارور ميگيره ميگه تقسيم بر 0ميشه يك همچين چيزي... بايد چكارش كنم؟

----------


## jigily

ميخواهم كاربر فقط يك بار اتصال ايجاد كنه و توي تمام قسمت ها ازش استفاده كنه...اما هر كاري مي كنم نميشه.. يك صفحه جدا ايجاد كردم . كانكت رو اونجا گذاشتم اما صفحه هاي ديگه را كه باز مي كنم انگار اصلا گوشي وصل نيست... كسي ميتونه كمك كنه.

----------


## Mahbod Rad

> ميخواهم كاربر فقط يك بار اتصال ايجاد كنه و توي تمام قسمت ها ازش استفاده كنه...اما هر كاري مي كنم نميشه.. يك صفحه جدا ايجاد كردم . كانكت رو اونجا گذاشتم اما صفحه هاي ديگه را كه باز مي كنم انگار اصلا گوشي وصل نيست... كسي ميتونه كمك كنه.


متوجه منظورت نمیشوم بیشتر توضیح میدهی؟
روشی که من استفاده کردم یک فرم ایجادکردم و کامپوننت را در آنجا قرار دادم و در همانجا هم اتصال را برقرار میکنم. البته نوع فرم را به گونه ای گرفته ام که بسته نشود.
برای ارسال هم کاری به این فرم ندارم بلکه پیامها را داخل جدول OUT BOX ذخیره میکنم
در همان فرم ارتباط و ارسالم (شما نامش را بگذار موتور ارسال و دریافت) یک تایمر گذاشته ام که هر چند لحظه به سراغ آن جدول میرود و پیامهای تازه در نوبت ارسال قرار گرفته را پیدا میکند و اقدام به ارسال میکند
برای آنکه سیستم هنگ نکند فرایند ارسال و دریافت را داخل Thread های مناسب قرارداده ام
ببین این روشها کمکت میکند؟ اگر نه بیشتر توضیح بده
اگر میخواهی برنامه را نیز دانلود کنی به سایت زیر برو
www.Abshar-System.ir

----------


## jigily

> متوجه منظورت نمیشوم بیشتر توضیح میدهی؟
> روشی که من استفاده کردم یک فرم ایجادکردم و کامپوننت را در آنجا قرار دادم و در همانجا هم اتصال را برقرار میکنم. البته نوع فرم را به گونه ای گرفته ام که بسته نشود.
> برای ارسال هم کاری به این فرم ندارم بلکه پیامها را داخل جدول OUT BOX ذخیره میکنم
> در همان فرم ارتباط و ارسالم (شما نامش را بگذار موتور ارسال و دریافت) یک تایمر گذاشته ام که هر چند لحظه به سراغ آن جدول میرود و پیامهای تازه در نوبت ارسال قرار گرفته را پیدا میکند و اقدام به ارسال میکند
> برای آنکه سیستم هنگ نکند فرایند ارسال و دریافت را داخل Thread های مناسب قرارداده ام
> ببین این روشها کمکت میکند؟ اگر نه بیشتر توضیح بده
> اگر میخواهی برنامه را نیز دانلود کنی به سایت زیر برو
> www.Abshar-System.ir


منم يك صفحه گذاشتم براي وصل شدن كه ابتداي برنامه بالا مياد و بسته نميشه بعد از كانكت شدن به تلفن وارد فرم اصلي ميشم كه روش دكمه هاي مثلا براي قسمت ارسال و دريافت هست از اونجا باز اين فرم نمي بندم ولي وقتي مثلا وارد قسمت دريافت مي شوم اسمس ها رو نميخونه ...

----------


## mohsen_a413

سلام دوستان

من برای ارسال sms  یک dll تو برنامه add کردم به نام AxInterop.KYLIXSMSLib

و کد زیر رو هم نوشتم :
using AxKYLIXSMSLib;

AxKylixSMS a = new AxKylixSMS();

 a.SendSMS("091200000", "تست");
            MessageBox.Show("ok");
               

اما خطای زیر رو میده :
Exception of type 'System.Windows.Forms.AxHost+InvalidActiveXStateEx  ception' was thrown

لطفا منو راهنمایی  کنید

----------


## jigily

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من برای ارسال sms یک dll تو برنامه add کردم به نام AxInterop.KYLIXSMSLib
> 
> و کد زیر رو هم نوشتم :
> using AxKYLIXSMSLib;
> 
> AxKylixSMS a = new AxKylixSMS();
> 
> ...


من كد شمارو اجرا كردم شما نبايد شي axkylix a=new axkylix را تعريف كني

 وقتي ميخواي بنويسي بزنaxkylix مثل وقتي يك textbox را مثلا ميخواي به text مقدار بدي چجوريه اينهم همونه.. :لبخند گشاده!:  ببخشيد اصطلاحاتش بلد نيستم.
axkylix.sensms(tel,matn)

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من برای ارسال sms  یک dll تو برنامه add کردم به نام AxInterop.KYLIXSMSLib
> 
> و کد زیر رو هم نوشتم :
> using AxKYLIXSMSLib;
> 
> AxKylixSMS a = new AxKylixSMS();
> 
> ...


باید dll اصلی رو اضافه کنید و کنترلش رو روی فرم قرار بدید ...
این رو هم دیگه نمی خواد:
AxKylixSMS a = new AxKylixSMS();
قبل از هر کاری هم باید کانکت بشید بعد سند و ...

----------


## Mahbod Rad

> منم يك صفحه گذاشتم براي وصل شدن كه ابتداي برنامه بالا مياد و بسته نميشه بعد از كانكت شدن به تلفن وارد فرم اصلي ميشم كه روش دكمه هاي مثلا براي قسمت ارسال و دريافت هست از اونجا باز اين فرم نمي بندم ولي وقتي مثلا وارد قسمت دريافت مي شوم اسمس ها رو نميخونه ...


ارتباط نرم افزار با سخت افزار قطع میشود یا اینکه نرم افزار صرفاً نمیتواند پیامهای ورودی را بخواند ولی هم چنان میتواند پیام ارسال کند؟
اگر فقط نمیتواند بخواند چند تا موضوع را بررسی کن:
1- ببین تنظیمات خواندن پیام از سیم کارت است یا حافظه مودم؟
2- مدل مودم یا گوشی موبایلت چی است؟
3- اگر از کایلیکس استفاده میکنی کایلیکس برای دریافت تریگر دارد و در زمان دریافت پیام آن را نشان میدهد مگر در بعضی از موارد محدود که پیامها در حافظه مودم ذخیره میشوند و سیستم متوجه رسیدن پیام جدید نمیشود در این صورت آنقدر به سیستم پیامک ارسال کنید تا حافظه مودم پر شود
4- اگر میتوانی کد دریافت را بنویس تا بیشتر بررسی شود
موفق باشی

----------


## jigily

> ارتباط نرم افزار با سخت افزار قطع میشود یا اینکه نرم افزار صرفاً نمیتواند پیامهای ورودی را بخواند ولی هم چنان میتواند پیام ارسال کند؟
> اگر فقط نمیتواند بخواند چند تا موضوع را بررسی کن:
> 1- ببین تنظیمات خواندن پیام از سیم کارت است یا حافظه مودم؟
> 2- مدل مودم یا گوشی موبایلت چی است؟
> 3- اگر از کایلیکس استفاده میکنی کایلیکس برای دریافت تریگر دارد و در زمان دریافت پیام آن را نشان میدهد مگر در بعضی از موارد محدود که پیامها در حافظه مودم ذخیره میشوند و سیستم متوجه رسیدن پیام جدید نمیشود در این صورت آنقدر به سیستم پیامک ارسال کنید تا حافظه مودم پر شود
> 4- اگر میتوانی کد دریافت را بنویس تا بیشتر بررسی شود
> موفق باشی


نه ارسال داره نه دريافت...
گوشيمم sony ericson k510

----------


## scorpion_sincity

سلام

چطوری با MCore میشه مثلا موجودی شارژ رو گرفت یا شارژ کرد ؟؟
مثلا : *140#1#
مرسی

----------


## scorpion_sincity

کسی از دوستان اطلاعات نداره؟؟

----------


## scorpion_sincity

کسی از دوستان نمی دونه چسوری میشه موجودی شارژ گوشی رو در آورد همچنین درخواست های مثل *140#1# رو انجام داد؟؟؟


ممنون می شم اگر کسی اطلاع داره بگه

----------


## mahziar

> کسی از دوستان نمی دونه چسوری میشه موجودی شارژ گوشی رو در آورد همچنین درخواست های مثل *140#1# رو انجام داد؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ممنون می شم اگر کسی اطلاع داره بگه


با استفاده از mcore و GsmComm نمیشه دستورات USSD(مثل شارژ و موجودی و... )فرستاد و جواب گرفت و فقط کامپوننت کایلیکس این قابلیت رو داره . اونهم فقط با استفاده از مودم و با گوشی موبایل جواب نمیده .

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام
در مورد mcore و فرستادن پیامک های گروهی سوالی داشتم.

اگر من شماره ها رو توی یک تایمر بزارم و به نوبت مثلا هر 10 ثانیه یک پیامک رو بفرستم , کار درستیه؟

موفق باشید

----------


## hadisadaghatmehr

دوستان با عرض خسته نباشيد و ممنون از اينكه اين همه اطلاعات بهمون داديد

لطفا اگه كسي در مورد ارسال پيامك از طريق اينترنت اطلاعاتي داره كمكمون كنه
من يه نرم افزاري ديدم كه مي گفت ادرس url اينترنتي خود رو وارد كنيد سپس اقدام به ارسال پيامك نماييد مي خواستم بدونم اين url چيه؟؟ چه جوري ميشه تهيه اش كرد؟؟؟ كدهايي كه براي ارسال پيامك تو برنامه مي نويسيم چه جوري هست؟؟؟ اگه يه مثالي هم لطف كنيد ممنون ميشم
ممنون از بابت اين همه اطلاعات مفيد

----------


## hadisadaghatmehr

لطفا كمك كنيد كارم لنگه

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب url  يك وب سرويس ارسال پيامك هست كه شركتهاي مختلفي از جمله شركت آراد ليان - كه زير گروه اصلي شركت مگفا هست 
شما متوني با هزينهبالا از شركت مگفا مستقيم خريد كنيد يا با قيمت مناسب تر از شركتهاي زيرگروه و يا حتي زيرگروه تر 

من با اين سيتم كامل آشنا هستم و كلي كار كردم

----------


## hadisadaghatmehr

دوست عزيز ممنون از راهنماييت  من مي خواستم ببينم كدشو تو برنامه ام چطوري بايد بنويسم؟؟تا اقدام به ارسال پيامك كنه؟  ممنون

----------


## m2dm2d

خسته نباشید اساتید
نحوه ارسال long SMS (پیامک چند صفحه ای ) با استفاده از کامپوننت kylix sms
ایا میشه همچین کاری کرد

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> دوست عزيز ممنون از راهنماييت  من مي خواستم ببينم كدشو تو برنامه ام چطوري بايد بنويسم؟؟تا اقدام به ارسال پيامك كنه؟  ممنون


 ابتدا بايد بصورت وب سرويس به برنامت اضافه كني و بعد طبق متودهاي اون شركت استفاده كني




> خسته نباشید اساتید
> نحوه ارسال long SMS (پیامک چند صفحه ای ) با استفاده از کامپوننت kylix sms
> ایا میشه همچین کاری کرد


 بله ميشه 
انجام شده و خوب هم جواب داده

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

> سلام
> در مورد mcore و فرستادن پیامک های گروهی سوالی داشتم.
> 
> اگر من شماره ها رو توی یک تایمر بزارم و به نوبت مثلا هر 10 ثانیه یک پیامک رو بفرستم , کار درستیه؟
> 
> موفق باشید


سلام
دوستان لطفا یه راهنمایی هم در مورد سوال من بکنید. ممنون
موفق باشید

----------


## m2dm2d

خب دوست عزیز واستاد گرامی(دل شکسته عزیز) میشه بگی چطوری تا من وهمه دوستان استفاده کنیم

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> خب دوست عزیز واستاد گرامی(دل شکسته عزیز) میشه بگی چطوری تا من وهمه دوستان استفاده کنیم


ی
چی بگم؟  کامپوننت kylix sms؟ یاوب اگه  کامپوننت kylix sms باید نسخه اصلی خرید کنی  وب هم باید با وب سروس کار کرده باشی

----------


## m2dm2d

دل شکسته عزیز من نسخه اصلیش رو دارم اما زبان فارسی را تا 70 کارکتر بیشتر نمیفرسته
منطورم کامپوننت KAYLIX است

----------


## hadisadaghatmehr

آيا كد نويسي وب سرويس هاي مختلف متفاوت است؟؟؟؟؟ يعني بايد كاربر رو مجبور به استفاده از SMS server پيشنهادي خودم بكنم؟؟؟

ممنون

----------


## m2dm2d

اساتید محترم اگه کسی میدونه چطوری میشه با کامپوننت KAYLIX SMS اس ام اس چند صفحه ای (بلند) فرستاد لطف کنه یک اموزش کوچولو هم به ما بده کارم گیره ممنون

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

> اساتید محترم اگه کسی میدونه چطوری میشه با کامپوننت KAYLIX SMS اس ام اس چند صفحه ای (بلند) فرستاد لطف کنه یک اموزش کوچولو هم به ما بده کارم گیره ممنون


سلام
نمی تونی از کدهای mcore کمک بگیری؟

----------


## m2dm2d

نه متاسفانه  :گریه:

----------


## m2dm2d

فکر کنم با گوشی موبایل باید گوشی ساپورت کنه

----------


## hadisadaghatmehr

آقا كسي آخرش جواب ما رو نداد؟؟؟؟ :گریه: 

آيا كد نويسي وب سرويس هاي مختلف متفاوت است؟؟؟؟؟ يعني بايد كاربر رو مجبور به استفاده از SMS server پيشنهادي خودم بكنم؟؟؟

ممنون

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

[QUOTE=hadisadaghatmehr;1297641]آقا كسي آخرش جواب ما رو نداد؟؟؟؟ :گریه: 

آيا كد نويسي وب سرويس هاي مختلف متفاوت است؟؟؟؟؟ يعني بايد كاربر رو مجبور به استفاده از SMS server پيشنهادي خودم بكنم؟؟؟

ممنون[/QUOTE
بله فرق میکنه وب سرویس ها با هم  ولی متونی کاری کنی که از هرکی گرفت بشه داخل برنامه شما استفاده کرد

----------


## hadisadaghatmehr

دوست عزيز با عرض معذرت مي تونيد نحوه انجام اين كار رو برام يه كم توضيح بديد؟؟ممنون

----------


## Mahbod Rad

> اساتید محترم اگه کسی میدونه چطوری میشه با کامپوننت KAYLIX SMS اس ام اس چند صفحه ای (بلند) فرستاد لطف کنه یک اموزش کوچولو هم به ما بده کارم گیره ممنون


سلام
Kylix یک ویژگی به نام  IsConcatenatedSMS دارد که اگر مقدار آن را یک قرار بدهی پیامهای بلند را بهم پیوسته ارسال میکند و اگر صفر قرار بدهی پیامها را به صورت صفحه صفحه ارسال میکند
KylixSMS.IsConcatenatedSMS=0 OR KylixSMS.IsConcatenatedSMS=1
در صورتی که پیامهای صفحه به صفحه ارسال شود در هر صفحه پیام فارسی میتوانید 70 کاراکتر بنویسید اما اگر پیامهای به صورت پیوسته ارسال شود در هر صفحه 67 کاراکتر میتوانید بنویسد مابقی کاراکترها هزینه پیوستگی صفحات میشود
در گزارشی که کایلیکس برای تعداد صفحات نوشته شده و تعداد کاراکترهای باقی مانده از آخرین صفحه میدهد این مورد نیز دیده شده است
بهتر است اختیار استفاده از این ویژگی را با یک چک باکس به کاربر بدهید
و بهتر از آن این است که با یک چک باکس کنترل اتوماتیک برای کاربرانی که اهل محاسبه نیستند بررسی کنید که اگر پیام شما کمتر از 71 کاراکتر است به صورت پیام نا پیوسته و اگر بیشتر از 70 کاراکتر است به صورت پیوسته ارسال کند
اگر یک برنامه توپ برای ارسال و دریافت و ... در این مورد میخواهی به سایت من یک سری بزن:
www.abshar-system.ir  :تشویق:

----------


## Mahbod Rad

> سلام
> در مورد mcore و فرستادن پیامک های گروهی سوالی داشتم.
> 
> اگر من شماره ها رو توی یک تایمر بزارم و به نوبت مثلا هر 10 ثانیه یک پیامک رو بفرستم , کار درستیه؟
> 
> موفق باشید


سلام شما برای ارسال نیازی به تایمر نداری
یک کوری بگیر و توی یک حلقه پیامهای را یکی یکی ارسال کن. 
تا زمانی که پیام اول ارسال نشده است دستورات حلقه به خط بعدی نمیروند و در تکرار به پیام بعدی نمیرسند
خود Mcore تنظیماتی دارد که زمان تاخیر بین دو ارسال را کنترل میکند بین یک تا سه ثانیه
همچنین تنظیمات تایم اوت را دارد که معمولاً حدود 30 ثانیه است و اگر تا 30 ثانیه نتوانست پیام را ارسال کند بیخیال میشود و میرود سراغ پیام بعدی
بهتره از تایمر برای این مورد استفاده کنی که مثلاً کاربر میخواهد پیامی را دو روز دیگر در ساعت مثلاً ده صبح ارسال کند یا به عبارت دیگر مدیریت کنترل زمان ارسال
ابتدا پیامها را در یک جدول ذخیره کن که در آن فیلدی برای زمان پیش بینی ارسال داشته باشد
سپس در تایمر یک کوری بذار که پیامهای در صف انتظار برای ارسال را تا همین لحظه حال بررسی کند و اگر پیامی به زمان ارسالش رسیده اقدام به ارسال شود
یک تگ هم برای وضعیت ارسال در جدول در نظر بگیر و اگر پیام ارسال شد تگ آن را از در نوبت ارسال به صورت ارسال شده در بیاور و اگر با موفقیت ارسال نشد تگ آن را به صورت ارسال نشده آپ دیت کن

یک برنامه توپ برای ارسال و دریافت و فال نظر سنجی و مسابقه و خیلی چیزهای دیگه در سایت زیر
www.Abshar-system.ir  :تشویق:

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

> سلام شما برای ارسال نیازی به تایمر نداری
> یک کوری بگیر و توی یک حلقه پیامهای را یکی یکی ارسال کن. 
> تا زمانی که پیام اول ارسال نشده است دستورات حلقه به خط بعدی نمیروند و در تکرار به پیام بعدی نمیرسند
> خود Mcore تنظیماتی دارد که زمان تاخیر بین دو ارسال را کنترل میکند بین یک تا سه ثانیه
> همچنین تنظیمات تایم اوت را دارد که معمولاً حدود 30 ثانیه است و اگر تا 30 ثانیه نتوانست پیام را ارسال کند بیخیال میشود و میرود سراغ پیام بعدی


سلام

پس اگر اینجوری باشه ممکنه بین هر پیام برای ارسال کردن 30 ثانیه کمتر یا بیشتر صبر کنه! که این خیلی بده. من از تایمر که استفاده می کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد و همه رو ارسال می کنه. اما سوال من اینه که راه دیگه ای وجود نداره که سرعت ارسال ها سریعتر بشه؟

موفق باشید

----------


## Mahbod Rad

سلام آقای تقدمی
ببینید آن 30 ثانیه که گفته میشود در واقع سی ثانیه زمانی است که MCOR پورت سریال را به طور مستقیم برای نوشتن پیام و گرفتن جواب از سیمکارت که آیا پیام را تحویل SMSC داده است یا نه میباشد.
اگر در این 30 ثانیه جوابی از سیمکارت نگیرد ارتباط را با پورتی که مودم به آن وصل است را قطع میکند و دوباره برای پیام بعدی به سراغ آن میرود
حال اگر در زمانی کمتر مثلاً 6 ثانیه جواب را از سیمکارت بگیرد که پیام را تحویل SMSC داده است خوب بلافاصله ارتباط را قطع میکند و برای ارسال پیام بعدی شروع به تلاش میکند 
این زمان نقشی در سرعت ارسال ندارد سرعت ارسال را بیشتر ترافیک مخابرات تعیین میکند
من در تست هام بهترین سرعتی که با دستگاههای تاتونگ و GM و چند دستگاه دیگه بدست آوردم حدود همان شش ثانیه برای هر پیام بود یعنی ساعتی 600 پیام

----------


## f_pakzad

توسط دستور زیر شماره پورتها را در کومبوباکس قرار میدهم

 string[] lPorts = System.IO.Ports.SerialPort.GetPortNames();
حالا اگر بخواهیم نرم افزار خودش تشخیص بده که مودم توسط چه پورتی کانکت شده باید چه کدی را بنویسم؟

----------


## faravaghi

سلام عزیز،
اینکه شما می خوای خوبه ولی نه فایده ای داره نه مقرون به صرفه است!
فایده نداره برای اینکه اولا شما برای هر نسخه که قراره به مشتری بدی نهایت طرف اول که داره نصب میکنه میگی شماره پورت رو وارد کن اونو ذخیره میکنی و هر موقع لازم داشتی ازش استفاده میکنی! 
زیاد به فکر راحتی مشتری نباش! 
مگه قراره هر بار که نرم افزار رو باز میکنه هی ازش بپرسی کدوم پورتو لازم داری؟
یا اینکه هر بار یارو می خواد بره دستگاه مودمشو عوض کنه که هی پورت عوض کنی؟
تو اکثر برنامه هایی که تو بازاره من دیدم میگه درایور مودمتو نصب کن بعد برو تو کنترل پنل قسمت مودم ها ببین کدوم پورت مال مودمته بعد بیا اونو تو نرم افزار وارد کن بعد باهاش کار کن!

ModemSetting.png

این چیزیه که من تو نرم افزارم استفاده کردم. نه کمبو باکسه نه از این چیزا!
مقرون به صرفه نیست یعنی اینکه اگه این کارهم شدنی باشه که بعید نیست اصلا نمی ارزه که اینقدر زحمت مفت بکشی که کاربر راحت باشه!

حالا یه کارای دیگه میشه کرد که کاربر راحت باشه، یعنی چی؟
مثلا بیای از کدهایی استفاده کنی که هر وقت USB به سیستم وارد شد تشخیص بده و اتومات بره به مودم کانتک کنه و یا وقتی از دستگاه قطع شد برو کانکشن رو قطع کنه که کارات ردیف شه.
اگه خواستی کدشو برات بفرستم.

من یه پیشنهاد برای همه که این تاپیک رو دنبال میکنم هم دارم:
این تاپیک خیلی مفیده برای کسی که از AT Command  ها و مسائل مربوط به این ها اطلاعاتی داشته باشه.
یعنی وقتی لازم باشه خودش کدها رو تغییر بده.
دقیقا من حرف دوستمون رو که گفت:




> راه سریع ، آسون و بی دردسر استفاده از کامپوننت  هاست ولی اگه میخوای یه نرم افزار حرفه ای بنویسی که هر تغییری که خواستی  بدی (مثلا بعضی از کامپوننت ها دلیوری ندارن ، بعضی long sms نمیشه فرستاد  و....)خوب بهتره از AT command ها استفاده کنی .
> 
> البته کار با  دستورات AT command همچین هم آسون نیست ، یکی از دوستان میگفت برای اینکه  با دستورات AT کار کنه نزدیک ششماه دنبال فراگیری نحوه استفاده از دستورات  بوده .
> 
> تصمیم گیری با خودت !!!


من از زمستان پارسال یعنی اواخر ماه آذر رفتم تو کار این برنامه و تا اول اردیبهشت امسال داشتم در رابطه با 
AT Command  ها و PDU تحقیق میکردم و در نهایت موفق به تقریبا خلق یک DLL  شدم که دارم باهاش هرکاری که بگی میکنم.
البته بگم یه چیزی پیدا کردم بعد خودم ویرایش کردم تو همین مدت تقریبا 5 ماه. کدهاش دست خودمه اینکه میگم هر کاری که بخوای بکنی برای همینه که من می تونم تو کدها دستکاری کنم با اطلاعاتی که دارم.

میگن اگه قرار باشه 10 روز وقت داشته باشی که یک درخت رو قطع کنی بهتره 9 روز وقت بزاری تبر تو خوب تیز کنی!!!!
به نظر من اول برید ماهی گیری یاد بگیرین بعد بیاین ماهی بگیرین!!!!
فرستادن پیامک چندتایی هیچ فرقی با یکی نداره فقط یکم تفاوت داره که تو PDU  باهم متفاوته.

پیشنهاد میکنم برین یه سری به این تاپیک بزنین
*PDU Encoding And Decoding* 

بعد اگه کسی اینو مطالعه کرد بمن بگه من DLL که دارم بهش بدم. از این به بعد خودتون میتونین هر کاری که می خواین بکنین.

----------


## faravaghi

سلام،
اینم بگم بعضی ها میگن مثلا با این گوشی کار میکه اون یکی جواب نمیده .....
این درست نیست.
وقتی گفتم برین AT Command ها رو یاد بگیرین برای اینکه بدونین کدوم مدل مودم یا گوشی چه نوع دستوراتی را پشتیبانی میکنه چه دستوراتی رو نمی کنه!
مثلا تو بعضی مدل ها تایید ارسال دارین تو بعضی ها ندارین! مگه میشه؟
اگه نظر منو بخواین میگم نه نمیشه! پس چیه؟
باید تنظیمات گوشی یا مودم رو بلد باشین! یعنی چی؟
مثلا تو همین تایید ارسال که گفتم، اگه بخواین جواب بگیرین باید ببینین تو کدوم مودم یا گوشی چه مدلی رو پشتیبانی میکنه و این فقط از طریق زیر میتونین پیدا کنید:
 AT+CNMI=?
+CNMI: (0,1,2,3),(0,1,2,3),(0,2),(0,1,2),(0,1)

OK
حالا باید بسته به نوع مودم گوشی این متغیر را تنظیم کنید که چه طوری تایید ارسال داشته باشید!
به همین راحتی!!!!!!
و اگه کسی وارد باشه میاد اینو اول هر اتصال میزاره و بسته به نوع و مدل پشتیبانی میاد تنظیمات رو انجام میده و اگر بجای OK از مودم یا گوشی Error گرفت یه متغیر رو ست میکنه که این حالت مثلا تایید ارسال رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه. بعد هر جا طرف خواست تایید بگیره میفهمی که این رو پشتیبانی نمی کنه و دیگه دردسر نداری!
بعدشم،
وقتی شما گوشی موبایل رو به عنوان GSM Modem استفاده میکنید فقط اون به عنوان یک رابط برای شما کار می کنه تا بتونید دستورات AT Command  رو باهاش بفرستید به اپراتور. یعنی دقیقا گوشی نقش مودمرو بازی میکنه.

----------


## f_pakzad

> سلام عزیز،
> اینکه شما می خوای خوبه ولی نه فایده ای داره نه مقرون به صرفه است!
> ...
> بعد اگه کسی اینو مطالعه کرد بمن بگه من DLL که دارم بهش بدم. از این به بعد خودتون میتونین هر کاری که می خواین بکنین.


اگر بخواهیم در شبکه استفاده کنیم ممکن است روی هر سیستم بایک  شماره پورت جدا متصل شده باشد. در آنصورت چه کنیم؟به ازای هر سیستم در شبکه باید یک رکورددر دیتابیسمون وجود داشته باشه؟ 
در مورد استقاده از ATcommand کاملاً با شما موافقم. هرچند که میگن نباید چرخ رو از نو اختراع کرد. اما من واقعاً بااین چرخهای ساخته شده مشکل دارم و برای من نمیچرخه!
مثلاً در مورد Kylix مشکلم این هست که با مودمم سازگار نیست.
درمورد mcore :اس ام اس ها را نمیتواند بخواند . یعنی گاهی اوقات ارور میده و گاهی میخونه.
فعلاً توسط GSMCommunication تونستم وصل بشم. اما بازم تمام خواسته هاموبرآورده نمیکنه. مثلاً میخوام پیغام تحویل بده.
در مورد dll ای که فرمودید نوشتید. چه طور میتونیم تهیه کنیم؟چه امکاناتی داره؟

----------


## f_pakzad

نتیجه میگیریم که من الان باید برم atcommand ها را یاد بگیرم؟قعلاً اینقدر وقت ندارم. کامپوننتی بی دردسر سراغ دارید که فعلاً کارمو راه بندازه؟

----------


## f_pakzad

درمورد تنظیمات پورت در شبکه هم میشه نظرتونو بگید؟

----------


## faravaghi

هرکسی این DLL رو میخواد ایمیل شو بده براش بفرستم. البته بگم همونی رو میفرستم که خودم گرفتم یعنی DLL خام با کدهاش و یک مثال.
دوباره اینم بگم من اینو یه جایی پیدا کردم بعد برای خودم تغییرش دادم. کاملا مجانی و با زبان VB نوشته شده. خیلی باحاله، من که باهاش کیف کردم هرجا کم داشته باشه که حتما داره، اونو خودم اصلاح کردم.

----------


## f_pakzad

من با سی شارپ کارمیکنم.به سی شارپ ندارید؟اسم کامپوننتون چیه؟

----------


## faravaghi

اتفاقا کدهای برنامه منم با سی شارپه!!!
این ربطی نداره که!!! اون یک DLL که به عنوان یک پروژه به برنامه اضافه می کنید، یه نمونه ازش میسازید و بعد حالشو میبرید.
خوبی این کار اینه که هروقت اونو(DLL) تغییر بدین فقط کافیه یک بار اونو اصطلاحا Build کنید تا تغییرات در پروژه سی شارپ هم اعمل بشه.
دیدین چقدر راحته!!!
فقط می خواد یکم فقط یکم VB بلد باشین تا بتونید چیزایی که می خواین درست کنید.
اسمش  ATSMS است. ایمیل تون رو بدین براتون بفرستم.
راستی خودش Document هم داره!

----------


## faravaghi

> اگر بخواهیم در شبکه استفاده کنیم ممکن است روی هر سیستم بایک  شماره پورت جدا متصل شده باشد. در آنصورت چه کنیم؟به ازای هر سیستم در شبکه باید یک رکورددر دیتابیسمون وجود داشته باشه؟


پیشنهاد من اینه که به ازای هر نسخه از نرم افزار که قراره رو هر کلاینت نصب بشه یک فایل Configuration داشته باشید، بعد بیاین تنظیمات مودم رو (که اصلا حفاظتی نیست!) تو اون قرار بدین بعد هر وقت برنامه قراره اجرا بشه برید اون فایل رو بخونید و باهاش کار کنید. شاید بپرسین چطوری؟
میگم بهتون.
یکی از روشها اینه که فایل Configuration رو در قالب یک فایل XML بسازید.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<Configuration>
  <Name></Name>
  <Phone></Phone>
  <Mobile></Mobile>
  <Fax></Fax>
  <Address></Address>
  <Site></Site>
  <Email></Email>
  <Modem>
    <Port>COM9</Port>
    <BaudRate>9600</BaudRate>
    <DeliveryReport>True</DeliveryReport>
    <AutoDeleteReadMessage>False</AutoDeleteReadMessage>
    <AutoDeleteSendMessage>True</AutoDeleteSendMessage>
    <MessageMemory>2</MessageMemory>
    <MessageValidity>TwelveHours</MessageValidity>
    <ChargeCode>*140*11#</ChargeCode>
  </Modem>
  <ConnectionString>
    <DataSource></DataSource>
    <InitialCatalog></InitialCatalog>
    <UserID></UserID>
    <Password></Password>
    <IntegratedSecurity></IntegratedSecurity>
    <Security></Security>
  </ConnectionString>
</Configuration>

بعد برای خواندن اون از روش زیر استفاده کنید:

using System.Xml;
using System.IO;

//  Modem:
private string _Port;
private int _BaudRate;
private bool _DeliveryReport;
private bool _AutoDeleteReadMessage;
private bool _AutoDeleteSendMessage;
private int _MessageMemory;
private string _MessageValidity;
private string _ChargeCode;

protected internal void GetModemSetting()
{
    try
    {
        if (File.Exists(_path))
        {
            XmlValidatingReader vr = new XmlValidatingReader(new XmlTextReader(_path));
            vr.ValidationType = ValidationType.None;
            vr.EntityHandling = EntityHandling.ExpandEntities;

            XmlDocument doc = new XmlDocument();
            doc.Load(vr);

            vr.Close();

            foreach (XmlElement element in doc.SelectNodes("//Modem"))
            {
                _Port = element.ChildNodes[0].InnerText;
                _BaudRate = Convert.ToInt32(element.ChildNodes[1].InnerText);
                _DeliveryReport = Convert.ToBoolean(element.ChildNodes[2].InnerText);
                _AutoDeleteReadMessage = Convert.ToBoolean(element.ChildNodes[3].InnerText);
                _AutoDeleteSendMessage = Convert.ToBoolean(element.ChildNodes[4].InnerText);
                _MessageMemory = Convert.ToInt32(element.ChildNodes[5].InnerText);
                _MessageValidity = element.ChildNodes[6].InnerText;
                _ChargeCode = element.ChildNodes[7].InnerText;
            }
        }
    }
    catch (Exception ex) { MessageBox.Show(ex.Message); }
}

برای تغییر تنظیمات هم می تونید این جوری کار کنید:

protected internal void UpdateModem(string iPortName
            , int iBaudRate
            , bool iDeliveryReport
            , bool iAutoDeleteReadMessage
            , bool iAutoDeleteSendMessage
            , int iMessageMemory
            , string iMessageValidity
            , string iChargeCode)
{
    try
    {
        if (File.Exists(_path))
        {
            XmlValidatingReader vr = new XmlValidatingReader(new XmlTextReader(_path));
            vr.ValidationType = ValidationType.None;
            vr.EntityHandling = EntityHandling.ExpandEntities;

            XmlDocument doc = new XmlDocument();
            doc.Load(vr);
            vr.Close();

            foreach (XmlElement element in doc.SelectNodes("//Modem"))
            {
                XmlNode root = doc.DocumentElement["Modem"];

                //Replace the Port Element Of XML Document
                XmlElement elemPort = doc.CreateElement("Port");
                elemPort.InnerText = iPortName;
                root.ReplaceChild(elemPort, root.ChildNodes[0]);

                //Replace the BaudRate Element Of XML Document
                XmlElement elemBaudRate = doc.CreateElement("BaudRate");
                elemBaudRate.InnerText = iBaudRate.ToString();
                root.ReplaceChild(elemBaudRate, root.ChildNodes[1]);

                //Replace the SkinDataGrid Element Of XML Document
                XmlElement elemDeliveryReport = doc.CreateElement("DeliveryReport");
                elemDeliveryReport.InnerText = iDeliveryReport.ToString();
                root.ReplaceChild(elemDeliveryReport, root.ChildNodes[2]);

                //Replace the AutoDeleteReadMessage Element Of XML Document
                XmlElement elemAutoDeleteReadMessage = doc.CreateElement("AutoDeleteReadMessage");
                elemAutoDeleteReadMessage.InnerText = iAutoDeleteReadMessage.ToString();
                root.ReplaceChild(elemAutoDeleteReadMessage, root.ChildNodes[3]);

                //Replace the AutoDeleteSendMessage Element Of XML Document
                XmlElement elemAutoDeleteSendMessage = doc.CreateElement("AutoDeleteSendMessage");
                elemAutoDeleteSendMessage.InnerText = iAutoDeleteSendMessage.ToString();
                root.ReplaceChild(elemAutoDeleteSendMessage, root.ChildNodes[4]);

                //Replace the MessageMemory Element Of XML Document
                XmlElement elemMessageMemory = doc.CreateElement("MessageMemory");
                elemMessageMemory.InnerText = iMessageMemory.ToString();
                root.ReplaceChild(elemMessageMemory, root.ChildNodes[5]);

                //Replace the MessageMemory Element Of XML Document
                XmlElement elemMessageValidity = doc.CreateElement("MessageValidity");
                elemMessageValidity.InnerText = iMessageValidity.ToString();
                root.ReplaceChild(elemMessageValidity, root.ChildNodes[6]);

                //Replace the ChargeCode Element Of XML Document
                XmlElement elemChargeCode = doc.CreateElement("ChargeCode");
                elemChargeCode.InnerText = iChargeCode.ToString();
                root.ReplaceChild(elemChargeCode, root.ChildNodes[7]);
            }

            doc.Save(_path);

            _Port = iPortName;
            _BaudRate = iBaudRate;
            _DeliveryReport = iDeliveryReport;
            _AutoDeleteReadMessage = iAutoDeleteReadMessage;
            _AutoDeleteSendMessage = iAutoDeleteSendMessage;
            _MessageMemory = iMessageMemory;
            _MessageValidity = iMessageValidity;
            _ChargeCode = iChargeCode;
        }
    }
    catch (Exception ex)
    {
        MessageBox.Show(ex.Message);
    }
}

البته اگه گیر به پسورد و این چیزا ندین!!! برای اینم راه داره. یعنی بیاین این چیزا که امنیتی است رو کد کنید و بعد ذخیره کنید. حالا این تاپیک جاش نیست ولی اگه کسی خواست براش بگم.

----------


## f_pakzad

در کامپوننت *GSMCommunication * *این امکان وجود داره که بتونیم پیغام delivery بگیریم؟*

----------


## f_pakzad

> پیشنهاد من اینه که به ازای هر نسخه از نرم افزار که قراره رو هر کلاینت نصب بشه یک فایل Configuration داشته باشید، بعد بیاین تنظیمات مودم رو (که اصلا حفاظتی نیست!) تو اون قرار بدین بعد هر وقت برنامه قراره اجرا بشه برید اون فایل رو بخونید و باهاش کار کنید. شاید بپرسین چطوری؟
> میگم بهتون.
> 
> [/LEFT]


یک راه دیگر هم پیداکردم. ابتدا توسط دستور زیر پورتها را پیدامیکنیم
ManagementObjectSearcher mos = new ManagementObjectSearcher("SELECT * FROM Win32_POTSModem");
              foreach (ManagementObject mo in mos.Get())
              {
                       
                  listBox1.Items.Add(mo["Caption"].ToString());
                  //listBox1.Items.Add(mo["StatusInfo"].ToString());
  
                  listBox1.Items.Add(mo["AttachedTo"].ToString());
              }
سپس از متد IsConnected در یک حلقه استفاده میکنیم و برای همه پورتها آن را چک میکنیم. ضمن اینکه ابتدا و انتهای حلقه باید پورت را باز و بسته کنیم. و به این صورت میتونیم شماره پورتی که gsmmodem بهش متصل هست رو پیدا کنیم.(مگر اینکه دو تا gsm وصل باشه!)
البته روش شما علمی تر هست ولی بعضی کاربران حوصله یادگرفتن و تنظیم و.. ندارند. بنابراین مجبوریم به روش هلو..برو تو گلو...واسشون بنویسیم!

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان من با بيشتر كامپونت ها كاركردم بهترينش كاليكس اونم نسخه اصلي  و بعدم از طريق وب سروس خوب بوده بقيه هركدوم يك ايرادي داشت

----------


## f_pakzad

> دوستان من با بيشتر كامپونت ها كاركردم بهترينش كاليكس اونم نسخه اصلي  و بعدم از طريق وب سروس خوب بوده بقيه هركدوم يك ايرادي داشت


منم دوست دارم باهاش کار کنم. اما به مودمم وصل نمیشه. چه کنم؟؟

----------


## faravaghi

> دوست خوب اگه هدف كمك كردن بزار اينجا تا هم استفاده كن و نيازي نيست كسي اميل شو بده تا بفرستي براش


دوست گلم جسارت نکردم خدمت اساتید.
من اگه چنین حرفی گفتم برای اینکه کسی که دنبال یه مطلبیه باید برای هزینه بده، و منظور من از هزینه اینه که بره دنبالش و با اطلاعات یه چیزی رو بدست بیاره.
من اگه گفتم کسی ایمیل بده برا اینکه ببینم آیا کسی برای اون چیزی که می خواد حاضره وقت بزاره!!
اگه این طوری نباشه به هیچ کجا نمیرسه؟! چون همه این کامپوننت ها کامل نیست یا لااقل تو ایران اینجوریه بلکه لازمه یه جاهاشو خودت بسته به نیازت عوض کنی.
حالا اگه کسی این روحیه رو داشته باشه می تونه تمام کارشو انجام بده. همین جوری که گفتم این یک کامپوننت با سورس کد است یعنی دستت بازه هر کاری می خوای بکن! پس چه کسی برد میکنه، اونی که وقت بیشتری گذاشته و چیز بیشتری یاد گرفته.
جون من یه موقع فکر نکنی می خوام کلاس بذارم، نه جون داداش. اگه شما حضرات می فرمایید سمعا وطاعتا. بقیه اش با خود دوستان 
من آنچه شرط بلاغت بود با شما گفتم خواه پند گیر خواه ملال
بنده از تمام کسانی که مثل رفیقمون برداشت کردم عذر خواهی میکنم. امید است مورد قبول حق افتد.

----------


## f_pakzad

کاربرد flash sms در چیست؟
آیا از نظر هزینه  با پیامها ی متنی معمولی فرق دارد؟
آیا میتوان flash را به صورتی فرستاد که شماره فرستنده مشخص نباشد یعنی هویت فرستنده پیام مخفی باشد و یا میتواند به این صورت باشد که امکان ذخیره flash در صندوق دریافت نباشد؟

----------


## faravaghi

سلام،
وقتی شما پیامی دریافت میکنید بر روی صفحه نمایش تلفن متن "1 پیام دریافت شد" نمایش داده میشود ولی FlashSMS نمایش متن به طور مستقیم بر روی صفحه نمایش است.
پیامهایی که به صورت  Flash SMS ارسال می شوند، متن پیام بر روی صفحه نمایش دستگاه تلفن همراه نمایش داده می شود این در حالی است که یک پیام به صورت متن عادی به صندوق دریافت پیام گیرنده هدایت خواهد شد. این یکی از ویژگی های مفید است که محتوای پیام کوتاه مهم است و باید در اسرع وقت خوانده است.

سرویس فلش SMS می تواند مفید باشد برای یک شرکت که نیاز به اقدام فوری در مورد هشدار و اورژانس دارد. که از سوی کارکنان تمایل به توجه کمتری می شود، در هنگامی که پیام های خوانده نشده خود را جستجو می کنند به خصوص در صورتی که بسیاری از آنها(پیام ها) است. آنها ممکن است فراموش کنند که پیام  خود را در مورد تاریخ رویداد مهم، جلسه ، نارسایی سیستم و غیره ببینند و عکس العمل مناسب انجام دهند. برای اینکه اطمینان حاصل کنید که اطلاع رسانی شما نادیده گرفته نمی شود می توانید از روش Flash SMS برای سیستم های ارتباطی خود استفاده نمایید.
فلش اس ام اس راه حل خوب برای ارسال پیام مستقیم است، با این حال همه دستگاه های تلفن همراه قادر به انجام این کار نیستند.
در ضمن پیامی که به این صورت به کاربر ارسال شده قابل ذخیره شدن بر روی گوشی یا سیم کارت نیست مگر اینکه کاربر تلفن همراه آن را انتخاب و ذخیره نماید.
پشتیبانی در همه Nokias، برخی از زیمنس، اریکسون، موتورولا و غیره...
هیچ تفاوتی در هزینه با پیام های معمولی ندارد و تنها تفاوت در نحوه نمایش آنهاست.
هویت فرستنده هیچگاه قابل مخفی شدن نیست! بدلیل اینکه این پارامتر در سمت مخابرات تنظیم و در پیام قرار میگیرد و سپس پیام ارسال میگردد که قابل دستکاری نباشد!!!

----------


## samsami

با سلام من با kylix کار می کنم پیام های دریافتی را بعضی موقع سالم نشون میده ولی بیشتر موقع اس ام اس ها ناقص است 

احتمال : فکر می کنم فایل ocx آون اصلی نیست 

از کجا می تونم نسخه ای که بتونم باهاش سالم کار کنم گیر بیارم 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی ام کنید .

----------


## samsami

من وقتی با vs2008 کار می کنم به راحتی کی تونم با کامپونت kylix کار کنم

ولی وقتی vs2010 کار می کنم یه ارور میده نمی دونم مشکلش چیه 

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید ...

Untitled.jpg

----------


## ostovarit

> من وقتی با vs2008 کار می کنم به راحتی کی تونم با کامپونت kylix کار کنم
> 
> ولی وقتی vs2010 کار می کنم یه ارور میده نمی دونم مشکلش چیه 
> 
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید ...
> 
> Untitled.jpg


اگر اون کرکی که براتون فرستادم رو استفاده میکنید نباید مشکلی باشه ... فکر میکنم کلا دی ال ال هم مشکل داره... اسم کامل فایل دی ال ال و حجمش رو برام بفرستید چک کنم!

----------


## faravaghi

با سلام خدمت اساتید فن،
اول اینکه وقتی پیام یک قسمتی میفرستید یه شماره رفرنس میده که برای پیگیری که اگه تایید ارسال خواستی مراجعه کنی به اون شماره و بقیه داستان....
حالا اگه اومدیم و خواستیم یه پیام چند قسمتی بفرستیم چکار باید کرد؟
یعنی اینکه همه رفرنس های هر پارت رو نگه میدارین؟
بعد اگه تایید اومد چی؟
اصلا چطوری تو بانک ذخیره میکنید؟ یکجا کل پیام ذخیره میشه یا نه مثل موبایل هر قسمت از پیام که جدا فرستاده میشه رو جدا تو بانک ذخیره می کنید، اگه اینجوریه چطور این قسمت هارو متصل میکنید؟

----------


## samira1367

سلام
شما میتونید به من کمک کنید
پروژه ام در رابطه با ربات کنترل شونده توسط GSMهست.

----------


## mahziar

> سلام
> شما میتونید به من کمک کنید
> پروژه ام در رابطه با ربات کنترل شونده توسط GSMهست.


پروژه شما دو قسمت هست .

اول )نرم افزار تحت ویندوز که ارسال پیامک بتونین باهاش انجام بدید .که خوب نمونه زیاد تو همین تاپیک هست 

دوم ) استفاده از نرم افزار کد ویژن برای اینکه بتونید برای سخت افزارتون که چیپست جی اس ام بر روش سوار هست برنامه بنویسید که پیامهای دریافتی رو بخونه ، انالیز کنه ، و دستورات لازم رو به ربات منتقل کنه و اونو  کنترل کنه .

بهتره بجای انجمن سی شارپ سوالتون رو تو انجمن برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embedded مطرح کنید اونجا خیلی زودتر و بهتر بجواب میرسید :
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay...DB%8C-Embedded

----------


## aliramazani

دوستان من از KylixSMS استفاده می کنم. توی سمپلش جایی که پورت می خواد com3 را وارد می کنم. یعنی همون پورتی که گوشی وصله ولی بازم اررو اتصال می ده.

----------


## pirmard

> با سلام خدمت اساتید فن،
> اول اینکه وقتی پیام یک قسمتی میفرستید یه شماره رفرنس میده که برای پیگیری که اگه تایید ارسال خواستی مراجعه کنی به اون شماره و بقیه داستان....
> حالا اگه اومدیم و خواستیم یه پیام چند قسمتی بفرستیم چکار باید کرد؟
> یعنی اینکه همه رفرنس های هر پارت رو نگه میدارین؟
> بعد اگه تایید اومد چی؟
> اصلا چطوری تو بانک ذخیره میکنید؟ یکجا کل پیام ذخیره میشه یا نه مثل موبایل هر قسمت از پیام که جدا فرستاده میشه رو جدا تو بانک ذخیره می کنید، اگه اینجوریه چطور این قسمت هارو متصل میکنید؟


شما که پیامهای چند قسمتی رو جداجدا ارسال نمی کنید ! هر پیام (که مثلا 500 کرکتر باشه) رو شما یه جا به فانکشن ارسال اس ام اس تحویل می دین فلذا کلن برای اون یک ریفرنس می گیرین .

----------


## pirmard

> دوستان من از KylixSMS استفاده می کنم. توی سمپلش جایی که پورت می خواد com3 را وارد می کنم. یعنی همون پورتی که گوشی وصله ولی بازم اررو اتصال می ده.


 دستگاه شما به کام 3 وصله ؟ احتمالا از طریق پورت سریال مجازی دیگه ؟  باودریت رو چه عددی قرار دادید ؟ اگه 9600 ه سعی کنین ببرینش بالا تا  115200 .

----------


## faravaghi

سلام،



> شما که پیامهای چند قسمتی رو جداجدا ارسال نمی کنید ! هر پیام (که مثلا 500 کرکتر باشه) رو شما یه جا به فانکشن ارسال اس ام اس تحویل می دین فلذا کلن برای اون یک ریفرنس می گیرین .


اگه شما 500 کاراکتر دارید این 500 تا باید به قسمت های 66 تایی(اگه فارسی باشه) تقسیم بشه. بعد هر کدوم که ارسال میکنید یک رفرنس داره!!
حالا اگه شما به این کامپوننت ها کار میکنید که برای این 500 تا یک رفرنس میگیرید، یه جای کار میلنگه یا فقط رفرنس یکی از قسمت ها رو به شما تحویل میده!
بزارید یه جور دیگه سوال کنم:
وقتی یک پیام چند قسمتی براتون میاد، هر قسمت جدا در سیم یا گوشی ذخیره میشه. وقتی شما میرین تو Inbox میاد قسمت ها رو به هم میچسبونه و بعد نشون میده. حالا سوال اینجاست که بر اساس چه الگوریتمی این ادقام انجام میشه؟

----------


## mahziar

> بر اساس چه الگوریتمی این ادقام انجام میشه؟


خوب الان زیاد یادم نیست که بسته pdu چجور ساخته میشد ولی مثلا اگه پیام 500 کاراکتری شما به 10 پارت تقسیم بشه انتهای هر پارت مشخص میشه که این پیام ادامه داره و این پارت تکه چندم پیام هست . 
اینجوری وقتی 10 پارت دریافت شد بر اساس شماره ای که در هر پارت وجود داره مرتب میشه و بصورت یه پیام مجزا نمایش داده میشه .

برای اینکه ببینید بسته pdu برای ارسال پیام چجوری ساخته میشه میتونید مراجعه کنید به :
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay...A7%DB%8C%D9%84

----------


## aliramazani

گوشی من هیچ کدوم از کامپوننتهای معروف را ساپورت مکرد و فقط GSMCommunication را ساپورت کرد. آیا این کامپوننت خوب عمل می کند اگه بخوام باهاش نرم افزار بنویسم واسه ارسال اس ام اس؟

----------


## aliramazani

سایت اصلیه GSMCommunication چیه؟

----------


## modern_amin

من کار نکردم
دقیقا   مشکلت تو   mcore   و     kylix  چیه که از اونا استفاده نمیکنی

----------


## aliramazani

mcore   و     kylixبا گوشی من یا کانکت نمیشن یا اس ام اس را ارسال نمی کنن

----------


## سجاد ش

در درجه اول گوشی باید جی اس ام مودم داشته باشه 
با گوشی های سامسونگ هم کانکت نمی شه به دلیل پروتکل حفاظتی که دار ه  شما بهتر  گوشیتون عوض کنید بهترین ش  سونی اریکسون هر دوی این کامپوننت ها خوب هستن ولی  mcoreفارسی پشتیبانی نمی کنه یا ورژنی که من دارم پشتیبانی نمی کنه

----------


## aliramazani

چطوری با kylix اسم اس گروهی بفرستم؟ چطوری تو حلقه بزارم؟

----------


## sg.programmer

هم میتونی از تایمر استفاده کنی و هم از  ترد

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

> چطوری با kylix اسم اس گروهی بفرستم؟ چطوری تو حلقه بزارم؟


سلام
اگه از mcore استفاده کنی خودش یک صف ارسال داره.
موفق باشید

----------


## aliramazani

> هم میتونی از تایمر استفاده کنی و هم از  ترد


 یکم واضح تر میگین؟

من قراره شماره ها از دیتابیس خونده بشه. چطوری باید به تک تکشون اس ام اس ارسال کرد به ترتیب؟

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

> یکم واضح تر میگین؟
> 
> من قراره شماره ها از دیتابیس خونده بشه. چطوری باید به تک تکشون اس ام اس ارسال کرد به ترتیب؟


همه رو اول یک جا از بانک بخون و بزار تو یک آرایه. بعد اقدام به ارسال کن.

----------


## sadra1234

سلام
دوستان من همه مطالب تاپیک رو دنبال کردم و مطالب مفیدی رو یاد گرفتم
می خواستم خواهش کنم اساتید اگه امکانش هست مراحل ساخت یه برنامه ارسال پیامک رو بصورت طبقه بندی شده و مرحله به مرحله توی یه فایل اماده کنن .

----------


## aliramazani

> سلام
> دوستان من همه مطالب تاپیک رو دنبال کردم و مطالب مفیدی رو یاد گرفتم
> می خواستم خواهش کنم اساتید اگه امکانش هست مراحل ساخت یه برنامه ارسال پیامک رو بصورت طبقه بندی شده و مرحله به مرحله توی یه فایل اماده کنن .


خب اگه خوندی مشکل پس چیه؟
با کدوم کامپوننت می خوای کار کنی؟

----------


## amirssh

با سلام خدمت همه اساتید . من از کامپوننت gsmcomm برای ارسال اسمس با سی شارپ استفاده میکنم ، روی اسمس های تکی (یونیکد و غیر یونیکد) مشکلی ندارم . اسمس های طولانی رو هم توسط pdu ارسال میکنم و درست ارسال میشه . اما یه مشکل هست اینجا و اون اینکه تو ارسال اسمس طولانی یونیکد ، چند کاراکتر از اسمس حذف میشه ، مثلا فرض کنید لغت "افتخارآفرین" رو داریم تو مسیج (جایی که یه قسمت اسمس تموم و اون یکی شروع میشه) به این صورت نوشته میشه : افتخفرین! 

ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم بفرمایید

----------


## kuh_nur

> این کامپوننت logiccode gsm sms activex dll 3.3 hsj.
> 
> بعد نصب samplesh هم نصب میشه.کار باهاشم آسونه.حالشو ببرین.
> 
> 
> ضمیمه 65099
> ضمیمه 65100
> ضمیمه 65101


سلام به نظر من اگه کسی می خواد اس ام اس بفرسته این کامپلنتی که دوستمون گذاشتن مفیدو کامله من تست کردم جواب داد فقط تو قسمت Read از روی گوشیم کار نکرد

----------


## faravaghi

با سلام خدمت اساتید،
یک سوال فنی!

وقتی پیامی میاد اگه تک قسمتی باشه مشکلی نیست. ولی اگه توی چند قسمت باشه یک مشکل دارم و اون هم اینه که چطور و با چه الگوریتمی این قسمت های جدا رو به هم و باترتیب خودش بچسبونم؟

نکته های زیر رو بگم شاید توی جواب ها تاثیر داشته باشه:

توی دریافت هر پارت مشکل ندارم و هر قسمت به صورت عالی دریافت میشه و توی بانک به صورت جدا جدا ذخیره میشه.پارامتر هایی که توی بانک داریم ایناست:

متن پیامشماره تلفن فرستندهتاریخ دریافتطول پیام دریافت شدهشماره رفرنس پیامو شماره قسمت پیام(مثلا قسمت سوم از یک پیام 4 قسمتی)
آیا با دستورات SQL میشه؟ و یا ....
در ضمن دوستانی که با کامپوننت ها کار میکنن بفرمایند این قسمت رو چطور پیاده سازی کرده اند؟
یعنی برای دریافت پیام های پند قسمتی در زمان دریافت به هم الصاق میشه و یا به صورت جدا ذخیره و موقع نمایش به هم پیوند میخوره؟
البته تا جایی که من توی موبایل ها دیدم این نوع پیام ها به صورت جدا ذخیره و موقع نمایش سرهم دیده میشن!

حالا هر راهی به نظر دوستان میرسه دریغ نفرمایید. کم ما و کرم شما.


با تشکر از همه

----------


## Behnam6670

سلام آقا من یه برنامه نوشتمو مدیریت سوپر مارکت و توش یه سرویس گذاشتم که مشتریان بتونند از طریق ارسال پیامک کالا رو سفارش بدن.از جی اس ام مودم می خوام برای ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس استفاده کنم ولی مشکلی که دارم اینه که نمی دونم چه جوری باید گوشی رو وصل کنم به کامپیوتر لطفا اگه  میدونی چجوری میشه این کارو کرد بهم کمک کن چون باید تا سه روز دیگه این پروژه رو تحویل بدم
ممنون

----------


## SirMehdi

با سلام خدمت اساتید
من با kylix و gsm مودم وقتی ارسال انجام می دم خطای -36 رو بهم میده (ERR_NRTWORK_RP) ولی اس ام اس ارسال میشه و به گوشی می رسه!! کسی از دوستان به این مشکل بر نخورده؟ این خطا برای چیه؟

----------


## Sal_64

سلام
در زمان استفاده از kylix این خطا بهم میده
 ERR_LOCATION_EMPTY
دوستان میتونن راهنمایی کنن
اطلاعات بیشتر اینجا ببینید 

ایام به کام

----------


## tooti98

سلام دوستان 
من یه مشکل کوچولو با کامپوننت kylix دارم،اونم اینه که همه چیز درسته فقط بعضی مواقع، موقع ارسال با خظای
Err_PDU_Parameter
مواجه میشه.
آیا کسی از دوستان دلیل تولید این خطا رو میدونه
با تشکر

----------


## faravaghi

سلام دوست گرامی،
من با این کامپوننت کار نکردم ولی بروز چنین خطایی با توجه به چیزی که نوشتین باید مربوط به PDU باشه. اگه می تونید کد PDU یی که تولید میکنید رو بزارید تا باهم مشکلش رو برطرف کنیم.
البته اگه قابل بدونید.

----------


## tooti98

با سلام و ممنون از توجه تون
دوست عزیز من خودم هم چند وقتیه که در گیر کار با این کامپوننت هستم.
و اطلاعاتم در باره ی  PDU  در این حده که :در واقع PDU استانداردی برای کد کردن پیام و سایر  اطلاعات لازم برای ارسال هستش(البته اگه اطلاعاتم درست باشه! ).
و خوشبختانه Kylix خودش زحمت این تبدیل اطلاعات من رو به صورت PDU میکشه یعنی من اطلاعات کد شده ای (بصورت PDU)نمیبینم که بخوام  در مورد درست بودنشون تحقیق کنم و یا به شما نشون بدم و البته بعید میدونم که kylix در ساخت  PDU  اشتباه کنه :متعجب: 
و از این گذشته،مشکل اینجاست که بطور مثال من پبامکی که چند لحظه پیش در ارسالش با پیعام خطای ERR_PDU_PARAMETER مواجه شدم رو با یک با خاموش و روشن کردن GSM_MODEM  دوباره بدون هیچ خطایی ارسال میکنم .،و همین بیشتر منو در مورد اینکه اشکال از خود  PDUی تولید شده باشه به شک میندازه!
به هر حال اگه میتونید راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر از لطفی که مبذول خواهید داشت

----------


## faravaghi

سلام مهربون،
باید خدمت سرور گلم عرض کنم اطلاعاتتون درسته و PDU برای همینی که گفتین استفاده میشه.
آخه من خودم حدود 6 ماه صرف یادگیری همین PDU کردم و تقریبا خودم یه کامپوننت رو که قبلا معرفی کردم رو برای خودم بهینه و تقریبا بعضی از قسمتهای اونو مثل همین قسمت PDU رو خودم نوشتم. به همین خاطره توبرنامه دیگه از این جور خطاها و یا کرک کردن و نفهمیدن بعضی از چیزا رو ندارم. هر جایی ام که به مشکلی بربخورم سریعا رفع میشه.
اینی که اون کامپوننت به شما اجازه دیدن کدهاشو نمیده کار معقولیه و دیگه برمیگرده به زمانی که می خواستین یه روش مناسب برای ارسال پیدا کنید و منتج شده به استفاده از اون.
من بیشتر از این نمی تونم کمک کنم(چون این کامپوننت رو ندیدم و باهاش کار نکردم)
خوشحال میشم اگه بتونم یه بار کوچیک از روی شونه دوستان بردارم(البته اگه قابل باشم و مثل این دفعه عاجز از اون نباشم.)

به امید رفع مشکل شما

اَمَّن یُّجیبُ المُضطَرَّ اِذا دَعاهُ وَ یَکشِفُ السُّوءَ
آمین

----------


## tooti98

سلام مشکل کار رو پیدا کردم  البته بیشتر شبیه یه سوتیه تا مشکل :قهقهه: 

ایراد از اینجا شروع شده که من شماره تلفن رو با پیشوند 98+  برای ارسال وارد کردم در حالی که فرمت شماره تلفن باید یا با98 بدون + شروع بشه یا با همون 0 شروع بشه...

و در حالت کلی میشه نتیجه گرفت که خطای Err_PDU_Parameter برمیگرده به اشکالاتی که در پارامترهای پیام (اعم از شماره مرکز پیام ،شماره تلفن مقصد،متن پیام و ...)

وجود داره

با تشکر از اقای faravaghi

----------


## tehrandevil

> چند نفر از دوستان با پیام خصوصی از من نحوه ارسال long SMS (پیامک چند صفحه ای ) با استفاده از کامپوننت GSM Communication رو سوال کرده بودند که نحوه انجام این کارو در زیر توضیح میدم :
> 
> بجای تعریف متغیر pdu از نوع SmsSubmitPdu باید اونو از نوع OutgoingSmsPdu[] تعریف کرد :
> 
> 
> OutgoingSmsPdu[] pdus;
> بجای :
> 
> SmsSubmitPdu pdu;
> ...


 با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز،
آیا در این حالت، یعنی لانگ اس ام اس، امکان دریافت دلیوری وجود داره؟
در حالت تکی با ست کردن یک پراپرتی می توان دلیوری را درخواست کرد.
ممنونم.

----------


## سجاد ش

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان 

اول ی شوک 
این موضوع دیگه قدیمی شده برای ارسال اس ام اس دیگه خیلی سخت پورت پیدا کنی، بلتوث پیدا کنی ،ارور نده   ........ کلی داستان داره 
کلی باید با مشتریات سرو کله بزنی 

از من هم می شنوید اصلا  طرف مودم (دیلینک ای جو و.....) نرید که کلی دردسر داره اگر باهاش کارنکی از شبکه خارج میشه سیم کارت قفل میکنه و........

و امام چالش جدید 

موبایل با سیستم عامل  آندروید 

 حالا باید چیکار کرد            جوابش باشه توی بخش بعدی 


جواب تمامی این همه بدبختی 
ی سرچ در مورد وب سرویس 
                                        و تمام

----------


## سجاد ش

برای اینکه شوک قبلی ی مقدار کم اثر تر بشه 

ی آموزش میزام برای 
ارسال اس ام اس موبایل با سیستم آندروید (آسون برای مصرف کننده پر دردسر برای نویسنده آندروید  )من با آندروید 4.0تست کردم جواب داد حالا دوستان تست کنند جوابشو بزارن اینجا (البته با دیگر آندرویدها).

برای این کار ی نرم افزاری  هست به نام 


*PdaNet Pro v3.50*
  به حجم حدود 6 m 
کارش اتصال گوشی های آندرویدی به اینترنت با جی اس ام مودم 

این نرم افزار هم روی کامپیوتر نصب میشه و هم روی گوشی در هنگام نصب باید گوشی با کابل یو اس بی
 به کامپیوتر وصل باشه .
تازه خودش هم ی برنامه  برای ارسال اس ام اس داره 

برای پیدا کردن پورت هم باید برید توی دیوایس منیجر

----------


## سجاد ش

کامپوننت رو که نصب کنی داخل خودش  نمونه داره

لینک دانلود      کامپونتKylix 5 با حجم حدود 5 مگ


بازم میگم وقتتون رو با این کامپوننت تلف نکنید
گزینه های بهتری هم برای ارسال اس ام اس هست بی درد سر !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 .

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام
بنده هیچ اطلاعاتی در باره ی اسمس فرستادن ندارم
می خوام بدونم چجور میشه با گوشی اسمس داد(منظورم بشه از کامپیوتر به وسیله ی موبایل اسمس داد)
(در ضمن می دونم تا پیک مال 11 ماه پیش)

----------


## faravaghi

سلام،
یکم همین تاپیک رو مطالعه کن. برای ارسال پیامک باید با استفاده از AT Command ها می تونید این کار رو بکنید.
ابتدا برو یک مودم تعریف کن(یا با اتصال GSM مودم و یا گوشی، که درایور اون رو هم نصب کن) و سپس برنامه Hyper Terminal رو باز کن و دستورات AT رو توی اون تایپ کن ببین نتیجه چی میشه.
بعد همین دستورات رو باید با برنامه نویسی بفرستی و نتیجه رو پردازش کنی.

اگه حوصله این کار هارو نداری باید بری از کامپوننت هایی که آماده هست استفاده کنی.
بهترین کمک برای شما F1 می باشد.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

دقیقا من هیچی از این موضوعات نمی دونم و از 100 درصد گفته های شما5 درصدش گرفتم :گیج: 
میشه دقیق تر صحبت کنید
در ضمن من قط فرستادن اسمس را با موبایل می خوام
شرمنده
با تشکر

----------


## salehi20

> خوب تو روش Web شما باید یه اشتراک خریداری کنین که شامل یه یوزرو پسورده و وب سرویس برا ی کار و یک شماره اینترنتی ( مثلا 200090) ، که این وب سرویس شامل تعداد زیادی تابع است که شما میتونین از این توابع برای ارسال و دریافت و کارایه دیگه استفاده کنین . سرعت ارسال واقعا فوق العادست ( تا نهایت حدود 1500پیامک در دقیقه ) هزینه اشتراک نسبتا زیادی باید برای یکسال بپردازی ( بین 50 تا 65 هزار تومن نسبت به شرکت طرف قرارداد)و هزینه دریافت پیامک هم تا سقف پیامک هایی که ارسال می کنی رایگان و برای بیشتر از آن به اضای هر پیامک 1 تومان دریافت می کنند .


این هایی که اشتراک می دهند چطور کار می کنند؟ یعنی به مخابرات وصل می شوند.؟ میشه از اینها اشتراک نخریم و مستقیم یوزر و پسی و وب سرویسی از خود مخابرات تهیه کنیم و بتونیم از توابع اون استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## MNosouhi

> در زمان استفاده از kylix این خطا بهم میده
> ERR_LOCATION_EMPTY


احتمالا جنابعالی می خواهید یه پیغام خالی بفرستید . ظاهرا Kylix با فرستادن پیغام خالی مشکل داره . در صورتی که متنی را بعنوان پیغام مشخص کنید مشکلی نخواهید داشت .

----------


## blackway

با سلام 

من میخاستم با گوشی که با USB به کامپیوتر وصل کردم باهاش  SMS بفرستم چه طوری میتونم پورت مودم گوشیم رو پیدا کردم و از طریق کد AT command به گوشی ارسال کنم و SMS ارسال کنم 
ممنون

----------


## sepide_68_91

سلام
منم همین کارو میخوام انجام بدم
خواهش می کنم کمک کنید
ممنون

----------


## reaisi

خدا رحمت کنه جمیع امواتت رو مهندس...
 کامل ترین سورسی که میشه پیدا کرد همینیه که شما گذاشتی...  :تشویق: 
برا تمامی مودم هایی که میشه فکرشو کرد جواب میده/ برا اس های فارسی که بیش از 70 کارکتر باشه (یعنی بیش از یه اس) را بصورت یونیکد و بدون هیچ مشکلی ارسال میکنه.
بازم ممنون.

----------


## mustafaa

سلام دوستان من تونستم با kylix 5 پیام ارسال کنم با گوشی 6500 slide ولی برای دریافت و دلیور نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم میشه کمکم کنید ؟

----------


## mustafaa

> ممنون
> من تازه دارم زبان #C رو یاد میگیرم هنوز وارد نیستم کامپوننت کیلیکس رو که اجرا میکنم تو ویژوال استدیو پنجره ی برنامه ی کیلیکس درنمیاد چیکار باید بکنیم تا پنجره برنامه ظاهر بشه؟


اگه منظورتون اضافه کردن به پروژه هست تو قسمت toolbox کلیک راست میکنی chose item رو انتخاب میکی بعد از زبانه com commponent از طریق browse کامپوننت رو انتخاب میکنی

----------


## mustafaa

> نميدونم چكار كنم ديگه.. خيلي گشتم چيزي پيدا نكردم.. 
> هر كدوم اين گوشي ها با يكي ازا ين كامپوننت ها وصل ميشن و فقط ارسال دارند..
> بيخيال بشم؟
> دستورات at command چيه؟ فرقش چيه؟


من با این دستورات کمی کار کردم این جوری نیست که همه گوشیها و مودمها رو بتونی وصل من که نتونستم به 6500 کد بدم همش جواب error میده گمونم دستورات at رو کوشیم ساپورت نمیکنه

----------


## mustafaa

> با سلام 
> 
> من میخاستم با گوشی که با USB به کامپیوتر وصل کردم باهاش  SMS بفرستم چه طوری میتونم پورت مودم گوشیم رو پیدا کردم و از طریق کد AT command به گوشی ارسال کنم و SMS ارسال کنم 
> ممنون


از طریق device manager به قسمت modems رفته روی مودم مورد نظر دابل کلیک کنید در زبانه modem شماره پورت رو ببینید

----------


## nakhodasokoot

سلام به همه ی دوستان
جند تا سوال
کسی هست اینجا که با kylix 6.2 یا kylix 6.3 کار کرده باشه!!!! اوایل که من ازش استفاده می گردم تریال بود و نیازی به ک*ر*ک نداشت اما تازگیا باید ک*ر*ک بشه. حالا جدای از این بحث کسی باهاش کار مرد یا نه ؟؟؟ آخه همه اینجا حرف از kylix5 میکنن که من تو دریافت باهاش بسی مشکل داشتم
دوم اینکه من با AT COMMAND کد نوشتم همارسال و هم دریافت.....تنها ایرادات اینه که:
1- دلیوری نداره؟؟؟ (اگه کسی می دونه دستورش چیه بگه)
2-پیامک طولانی رو نمیتونم بخونم

فعلن ممنون

----------


## mustafaa

منم نسخه 5 دارم همین شکلیه بعد یه مدت تو اس سایت خودشو می نویسه
دستورات at  که میگی من نتوستم باهاش کار کنم میشه یکم توضیح بدی ؟

----------


## nakhodasokoot

دستورات AT ی سری کد هستن که باهاش میتونی با سیمکارت ارتباط برقرار کنی  و همه کار اعم از ارسال و دریافت پیامک، ارتباط اینترنتی، شارژ سیمکارت و حتی آنتن دهی وسیله ارتباطی و....باهاش انجام بدی
AT+CMGF
AT+CMGR
AT+CMGS
این سه تا اصلی ترین دستورات برای ارسال و دریافت هستن سرچ کن کد پیدا میشه...من خودم اگه دریافت پیامک 3 صفحه ای رو کامل کنم....همه ی کدهام رو میزارم اینجا دیگران استفاده کنن

----------


## mhsmity

برنامه( KylixSMSDemoCS.zip‏ )  رو دانلود کردم مقادیر رو به صورت زیر مقدار دهی کرده ام .
Mode:Physical/Virtual COM
Protocol:AT Command
Parameter:COM3, 9600
PINCode:1216
وقتی رو دکمه Connect کلیک می کنم با خطای زیر مواجعه می شوم.
ERR_OPT_TIMEOUT

فکر کنم کامپوننت Ktylix استفاده شده در این برنامه کرک شده هستش درسته                 ؟
مودم بنده یک Gsm WaveCom Usb می باشد که تصویر آن را گذاشته ام.

----------


## mg2010

سلام . مودم که وصل می کنم از قسمت modem & phon شماره پورتی را که نشون می ده با اون شماره ای که در قسمت پورت Device Manger - Ports(com&LTP)   متفاوت است . برنامه ای که نوشتم شماره پورتی برمی گردونه که که در Ports نشون می ده و این باعث مشه که خطا بده و پورت مودم باز نشه . بطور مثال 
PORTS ---> COM6
PHONE&Modem ---> COM7
درستش COM7 است در حالیکه برنامه  COM6 برمی گردونه؟
لطفا کمکم کنید؟ :متفکر:

----------


## peiman.oruji

سلام 
آیا با Kylix 5  میشه تماس تلفنیبرقرار کرد؟

----------


## Helpco

سلام 
میدونم ای تایپیک قدیمی 

مخواستم بدونم اگه با Kylix بخوایم پیامک گروهی ارسال کنیم باید چطوری شماره هار بهش بدیم

کسی نیست کمک کنه

----------


## Helpco

سلام دوستان که با Ktylix کار کردن چطور میشه Ktylix در فرم اصلی قرارداد و در بقیه فرم هاه ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------


## Javad_raouf

سلام
من یک مشکلی که با پیامک های چند صفحه ای در کامپوننت GsmComm دارم اینه که هر صفحه در حالت عادلی باید 67 کاراکتر جا بشه ولی با این کامپوننت وقتی پیامک چند صفحه ای می سازم توی هر صفحه 66 کاراکتر جا میشه :متعجب: 
این

string text = "متن پیامک دو صفحه ای";
GsmComm.PduConverter.SmsSubmitPdu[] pdus = GsmComm.PduConverter.SmartMessaging.SmartMessageFa  ctory.CreateConcatTextMessage(text, true, "+981111111111");
MessageBox.Show(pdus.Length.ToString());

این خیلی باعث درد سر شده
کسی می دونه چرا اینجوریه و چطور میشه درستش کرد؟

----------


## goldpersion@gmail.com

CreateConcatUnicodeTextMessage 
را نمیشناسد

----------

